# Toby Young is a c0nt



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...plying-to-zadie-smith-on-the-today-programme/


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2011)

Toby Young too. 

(I found something else arseholish he was up to behind the scenes the other day - can't bloody remember what it it was now)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah. Thank fuck I got rid of my Twitter account.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

Toby Young, doh!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 2, 2011)

_Bald_ cunt.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2011)

It's what he does.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

> I had a drink with a nurse last night



met a black man


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2011)

I suppose that Young does prove one thing about Toryism - you can be as big a failure and shitcunt as he is (and anyone scrutinising his record will note that he's so incompetent he makes Mr. Bean look like a paragon of good practices), as long as you've been to the right school, and have the right connections, you'll still be able to "get on" in life, however stupid, inbred and downright poisonous you are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> met a black man


 
A 35 year-old black man who'd done 25 years in the Royal Navy, perchance?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2011)

He must have had that drink the same time as he recorded the program according to his twitter.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 2, 2011)

He's fast becoming right wing rent-a-quote number one


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 2, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I suppose that Young does prove one thing about Toryism - you can be as big a failure and shitcunt as he is (and anyone scrutinising his record will note that he's so incompetent he makes Mr. Bean look like a paragon of good practices), as long as you've been to the right school, and have the right connections, you'll still be able to "get on" in life, however stupid, inbred and downright poisonous you are.


 
What has he done, or failed to do, in the past?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> What has he done, or failed to do, in the past?


 
Steered _The Modern Review_ shitwards and then closed it down, failed as a journo, failed as a "media mogul", and appears to currently be balancing his reputation on taking his "free school" forwards and making lots of z-list appearances.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> He must have had that drink the same time as he recorded the program according to his twitter.


 
Well, it *is* the sort of ill-mannered thing he'd do.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 2, 2011)

I can confirm that the thread title is indeed correct.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 2, 2011)

You should see some of the comments. Here's a particularly wilfully ignorant one


> I think the point is public libraries did an awful lot better when the state kept it's nose out of the deal.



It's the local authority that runs public libraries, not the state. There is little point engaging with such closed minds and I propose the Trotsky option (head meeting pavement) for this one.


----------



## love detective (Apr 2, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> I can confirm that the thread title is indeed correct.



always has been


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2011)

I read that Eye piece earlier. A cunt of quite stunning proportions, it almost made me think it was an April Fools thing, but it's too personal and cutting for that. Hislop has no trouble reaching the libel courts without parodies.


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 3, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Steered _The Modern Review_ shitwards and then closed it down, failed as a journo, failed as a "media mogul", and appears to currently be balancing his reputation on taking his "free school" forwards and making lots of z-list appearances.


 
Agreed ideal for the tory front bench


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 4, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I suppose that Young does prove one thing about Toryism - you can be as big a failure and shitcunt as he is (and anyone scrutinising his record will note that he's so incompetent he makes Mr. Bean look like a paragon of good practices), as long as you've been to the right school.


 
not disagreeing with anything else you've written about the odious man, but he was state educated...


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> I can confirm that the thread title is indeed correct.


Indeed, but I had to amend it _ever-so-slightly_ in line with our rules.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 4, 2011)

Pah! 

I do a class in a community centre in Chiswick every week, and once, about six months ago, some bloke with a camera barged into our class - which was a martial arts class with swords - and started filming. We stopped the class and ushered him out. I only later found out that it was Toby Young casing the joint for his new school. Thankfully he appears to have considered our venue not to be suitable to his purposes.

BTW barging into our dojo without waiting outside for permission is a major nono. We've got fucking swords ffs.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 4, 2011)

you should have let him try your Wu-tang style


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 4, 2011)

I use a shinken - a properly sharp sword. 

Trying out my style would have been the last thing he would have ever tried out.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 4, 2011)

daily telegraphy infamy mere moments away


----------



## Nylock (Apr 4, 2011)

Toby Young is a _professional_ smug, self satisfied elitist cunt. The man is an arsehole of epic proportion...


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2011)

Nylock said:


> Toby Young is a smug, self satisfied elitist cunt. The man is an arsehole of epic proportion...


 
He´s a professional.  Have to say his book is very funny though, _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People..._


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2011)

love detective said:


> always has been


 
Wow what a twat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 4, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> He´s a professional.  Have to say his book is very funny though, _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People..._


 
A "professional" _what_? That title is you all over, dwyer.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 4, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> That title is you all over, dwyer.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 4, 2011)

My estimation of Caitlin Moran went up after she referred to Toby Young as a c0nt several times on Twitter.

Also, "slap dash" is one word. Slapdash journalism.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 4, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


>


 
Ce titre


> _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People_...



OK?


----------



## flypanam (Apr 4, 2011)

He's fucking wrong too about Willesden Green Public Library. They are planning to close Willesden Green library http://www.wbtimes.co.uk/news/plans...rary_sparks_fears_for_vital_services_1_805283 for a period of time this will be on top of the 6 others that are being closed http://www.wbtimes.co.uk/news/break...e_borough_despite_residents_protests_1_851884

Unfunny, shitstick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 4, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> He´s a professional.  Have to say his book is very funny though, _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People..._


 
Bit of fellow-feeling going on there, phil?


----------



## Nylock (Apr 4, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> He´s a professional.  Have to say his book is very funny though, _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People..._


 


Nylock said:


> Toby Young is a _professional_ smug, self satisfied elitist cunt. The man is an arsehole of epic proportion...


 
Fixed it for ya dwyer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 4, 2011)

A government minister has been caught out revealing the government's true motivation for cuts - and the extent of their plans - on a visit to the US. Minister of State for Energy and Climate Change Greg Barker, speaking at an event at the Darla Moore School of Business, University of South Carolina, told the audience,

"We are making cuts that Margaret Thatcher in the 1980s could only have dreamt of."

http://www.labourlist.org/making-cuts-that-thatcher-could-only-have-dreamt-of


----------



## articul8 (Apr 4, 2011)

What is all this c0nt business? - I think he's a cunt


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2011)

Superdupastupor said:


> you should have let him try your Wu-tang style


 
'Toby Young' in the Wu-Tang name generator gives him as Crazy Prophet. Apt?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> OK?



I love it when Nino has to explain his jokes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2011)

stavros said:


> 'Toby Young' in the Wu-Tang name generator gives him as Crazy Prophet. Apt?



I'm "Insane Hunter".


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Irate Menace


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Mighty Demon.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw mine is rubbish.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2011)

No-one's is ever going to be bettah than Ghostface Killah though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

put ghostface Killahs real name into the machine and see what you get


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 4, 2011)

insane observer


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 4, 2011)

His 'How To Lose Friends & Alienate People' book is quite good. I'd still laugh if someone set fire to him though.


----------



## rekil (Apr 4, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> No-one's is ever going to be bettah than Ghostface Killah though.


 
Annoyin' Lover. I win.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Ruff Overlord.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 4, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> His 'How To Lose Friends & Alienate People' book is quite good. I'd still laugh if someone set fire to him though.


 
If someone set fire to him, I'd be torn between letting the arrogant rat-fucker burn, and pissing like a cart-horse on him.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Intellectual Wizard


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 4, 2011)

stavros said:


> 'Toby Young' in the Wu-Tang name generator gives him as Crazy Prophet. Apt?


 
Lol good stuff..

Amazing Destroyer

which is 1/2 correct........

Peeps don't be getting no time to be amazed....ufeelmi 

/put's away cap for night


----------



## Santino (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Responsible Pedestrian.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2011)

Lucky Criminal


----------



## Nylock (Apr 5, 2011)

Shriekin' Wanderer


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 5, 2011)

Santino said:


> I'm Responsible Pedestrian.


 
I'm Hardworking Taxpayer


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm "Violent Swami" which is pretty much spot on. 

TY is a dick but the film was quite funny. Don't really give a fuck either way about any of this though tbh.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2011)

OT but my sketchy, pikey, dreadlocked, crusty lodger is "Respected Professional" - wtf?!?


----------



## ymu (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got this:



> JosieLong
> 4 mins
> Its like Toby Young thought "i dont think enough people think I'm a c**t yet" - http://t.co/LdX8g14
> Retweeted by markthomasinfo





> The British political right is preparing to fight back against anti-cuts protests by staging its first pro-cuts demonstration, in central London next month, in a move that has provoked comparisons to the US Tea Party movement.
> 
> The Rally Against Debt, on 14 May, is being organised by activists including the Taxpayers' Alliance group, which is backed by Tory donors. Hundreds, if not thousands, of supporters of the cuts programme are expected to turn out at Westminster in a rare show of force by what organisers believe is "a quiet majority".
> 
> ...



They're worried about a counter-demo...


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2011)

The Libertarian Party UK also supports this pro-cuts rally.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 5, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> The Libertarian Party UK also supports this pro-cuts rally.



Has anyone got a picture of these handsome fellows?


----------



## love detective (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Apr 5, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Has anyone got a picture of these handsome fellows?



 This prick, Chris Mounsey, was (and still could be for all I know) their leader and he's involved with this dizzgusting farce.
.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 5, 2011)

As alluded to above.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2011)

He's got a total bed-room face, that bloke.


By this I *don't* mean he's so attractive his looks will magnetically draw women and men to his bed, I mean that he looks like he spends his time sitting in his bed-room, curtains drawn, masturbating himself and expelling thin threads of worm drool-like semen onto his groin and thighs.

Why is it that the right inevitably attracts the most squalid-looking pieces of human detritus to its' cause?


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> met a black man



I spoke to a pensioner in Rochdale.


----------



## Santino (Apr 5, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> By this I *don't* mean he's so attractive his looks will magnetically draw women and men to his bed, I mean that he looks like he spends his time sitting in his bed-room, curtains drawn, masturbating himself and expelling thin threads of worm drool-like semen onto his groin and thighs.


 
If that documentary he made about his free school is anything to go by, he spends his time in an office underneath a giant poster of his own face.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I'm Hardworking Taxpayer



I'm a citizen of "Our Country".


----------



## Balbi (Apr 5, 2011)

Counter demo then?


----------



## Dave Mullen (Apr 5, 2011)

I think we have established that Young is not a very nice person, unfortunately I can't think of a venomous enough insult to describe him. That Daniel Hannan is apparently involved as well. The only good thing about the Con Dems is that there is no shortage of comedy value with them.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 5, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> As alluded to above.




that accent!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 5, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> that accent!


 
Another Etonite. The full text of the deleted blog post in question is available here 

One of the lines:



> Go fuck yourself, Chris Keates: I hope that the massive black dildo—with which you while away the hours between raping babies and destroying the dreams of the young—ruptures you and you bleed to death out of your disgusting, filthy, piebald cunt.



Libertarianism.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 5, 2011)

Such a pleasant young man.  One of moon23's mates no doubt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2011)

Peter Wilby in today's Education Guardian is far too bloody leniant on that arsehole,

However :




			
				Wilby said:
			
		

> "I don't think I've ever wanted anything in my life to succeed more than the West London Free School," Young says. But I'd lay odds that, once it's up and running, Young will be smartly pushed aside by his fellow founders and his own children will end up somewhere else. It's the least you would expect from a professional failure.



Bring on more failure say I ....


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn! You beat me to it, William.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2011)

More about his Free School here
http://hfconwatch.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-questions-for-west-london-free.html


----------



## Riklet (Apr 6, 2011)

Chris Mounsey:



> Whilst Michael Gove might just be the creepiest-looking politician on the planet, you, Chris, have made yourself look repulsive even beside him. Think about that, Chris: you look deeply unpleasant compared to the world’s creepiest politician.


 
Lol irony. He looks like Severus Snape, after having been repeatedly boiled in a cauldron by that Uzbek dictator, until his pallid waxlike features have started to drip and ooze bile, whilst still maintaining a superior lip curl.  Urggggg.

Bah that lil article about Toby Young in this thread has made me really miss my Private Eye subscription


----------



## co-op (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the regular insistence that it won't become basically a state-subsidised private school for the middle classes with a few working class children to "prove" this. 

Anyway, anyone who thinks that entry is going to be based on a 'level playing field' might want to check this advert for a tutor (cost £30 per hour) which was passed on to me by a friend who works for the relevant agency;

"*name deleted*  - year 6 28.07.2000. Year 6 doing SATs in May At Belmont (state) primary in Chiswick Wants to go to new West London Free School (being set up by Toby Young and receiving huge media attention) Need a tutor who knows about SATs - we also need to get some research done. One tutor to do maths and English. Really Lovely sounding lady. Been doing Kumon literacy. Ideally start week of 28March. Wednesday best, or Friday from 4.00 PM onwards. 30p/h"


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 6, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Lol irony. He looks like Severus Snape, after having been repeatedly boiled in a cauldron by that Uzbek dictator, until his pallid waxlike features have started to drip and ooze bile, whilst still maintaining a superior lip curl.  Urggggg.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 6, 2011)

copliker said:


> This prick, Chris Mounsey, was (and still could be for all I know) their leader and he's involved with this dizzgusting farce.
> .


 
This picture is taking from this modelling shoot:

http://devilskitchen.net/pages/modelling.php

deja vu?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 6, 2011)

Libertarians:


----------



## rekil (Apr 6, 2011)

The day after humanity has been exterminated by libertarians, the Last Man tries to cajole a layabout rock into fighting any remaining vegetation.


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2011)

He looks like one of the participants in that documentary, THE SHOOTING PARTY!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 6, 2011)

Helmet Head claims that "Britain doesn't have any brilliant Left-wing bloggers – as Arianna Huffington is about to discover".


> But thirdly, and most importantly, there’s the dearth of decent, Left-wing bloggers in this country. No shortage of student journalists willing to work for nothing, obviously. But where will she find the equivalents of Larry David and Robert Reich? Compare the vim and vinegar of Right-wing bloggers with their wilted lettuce Left-wing counterparts. We have Melanie Philips, they have Penny Red. We have Guido Fawkes, they have LabourList. We have James Delingpole, they have George Monbiot. A Right-wing meteor bursts into the blogosphere every six months or so. To date, the Left has yet to produce a single star.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...s-as-arianna-huffington-is-about-to-discover/



I guess Delingtroll and Hannan count as the right's stars? What a pillock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd not be boasting about having mad mel onside tbf.

also hemet head is over egging the importance of the 'blogospher' (kill me)


----------



## sihhi (Apr 6, 2011)

Toby Young in 2004 Question Time said Muslim women who did not wear veils were raped by Muslim males, and because of these rapes Muslims then covered up.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/3483849.stm



> I think that Toby Young should stick to what he does best and not speak on subjects he knows nothing about or knows very, very little. I'm a Muslim and can say that we do not rape our women, or abuse them, if they do not wear their hijab.
> Fiaz Hussain, Birmingham/Islamabad
> 
> Toby Young hasn't got a clue. He claims that girls are being raped because they are not wearing headscarves. Perhaps he should try talking to some of the young Muslim students in London's universities and colleges to find out why they wear scarves when most of their parents don't.
> ...


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 6, 2011)

Truly he is the renaissance man _de nos jours._


----------



## Dave Mullen (Apr 7, 2011)

As I said previously, you can't find an insult venomous enough to describe him. I'm looking forward to his pro cuts march hope it makes him into an even bigger laughing stock.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd not be boasting about having mad mel onside tbf.
> 
> also hemet head is over egging the importance of the 'blogospher' (kill me)



Well, he is full of his own self-importance. Probably all that cocaine he's taken.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2011)

sihhi said:


> Toby Young in 2004 Question Time said Muslim women who did not wear veils were raped by Muslim males, and because of these rapes Muslims then covered up.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/3483849.stm


----------



## Edie (Apr 7, 2011)

He may be a cunt, but is he right about the 3%?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2011)

Edie said:


> He may be a cunt, but is he right about the 3%?



http://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Blog/2011/03/26/why-its-wrong-to-say-there-are-no-cuts/


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, is Young a whiny git. Today he screams "I'm attending the Rally Against Debt. And that makes me worse than a Nazi, according to the hysterical Left". This is definitely a case of the cocaine talking.



> The Guardian slapped my picture on the front page of its website on Monday and ran a piece about the rally, identifying me as the leading figure in Britain’s burgeoning Tea Party movement. As far as the paper’s army of Left-wing commentators were concerned, this was tantamount to outing me as a Nazi. Worse than a Nazi, in fact. Worse than a paedophile, a rapist, a child-murderer … you name it. No one is worse than me because I’m now “the worst man in Britain” according to numerous commentators and not a few Twitterers.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100082784/the-rally-against-debt/



The thing is, no one suggested he was a "Nazi". He's imagined it.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 8, 2011)

...Maybe ol' Tobes will start to talk about tunes that he blubs to as well...

diddums


----------



## solidyeoman (Apr 8, 2011)

Toby Young now says Rally Against Debt clashes with taking his sprogs to a Pirate exhibition - but Ian Bone reveals no such exhibition exits. Can we trust our children to this rotter?
www.ianbone.wordpress.com


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Tobes, the coward's coward.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Nylock said:


> ...Maybe ol' Tobes will start to talk about tunes that he blubs to as well...
> 
> diddums


 
Which tunes do you think he blubs to?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a copy of a letter he wrote to gasbag, Harry Phibbs back in the 80's
http://www.scribd.com/doc/52447943/Toby-Young-Letter

There's a typed version here
http://northbriton45.blogspot.com/2011/03/genetic-traits-of-women-not-up-to.html

J S Mill's _On Liberty_ is his "sacred text" by btw.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2011)

Young finally discovers Bad Penny and it's love at first sight


> Laurie Penny, a.k.a. Penny Red, has written a marvellously pretentious Diary for ES Magazine today. The main theme is her “double life”, hanging out with student protesters and black bloc activists one moment, then sipping champagne at glamorous media functions the next:
> 
> Further down...
> 
> ...


But...that sounds just like...Toby Young! 
This comment nails him


> She's the mirror image of you. old cock.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 9, 2011)

Bad Penny is an annoying arse but the dehumanisation of her by those goons on the replies section, referring to her as 'it' is pretty disgusting. The fact that young doesn't challenge any of that on his blog's replies area just goes to show what a wall-to-wall cunt he really is


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree and it shows you the level of debate on the Torygraph. The Torygraph doesn't challenge any of this kind of behaviour and never edits racist comments. But should you challenge one of their bloggers or the attitudes of those making comments, your comment is removed. I've seen people comment on Nile Gardiner's connection with the Moonies, but the comments are always quickly removed.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 21, 2011)

He exceeds himself, smashing collective bargaining and school unions, that's what this Free School is really all about:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ers-is-playing-politics-with-childrens-lives/



> If Dr Mary Bousted, the ATL’s general secretary, has her way schools could be forced to close during the summer term, causing severe disruption when many children are taking their GCSEs and A-levels.



Not a word about the disruption caused to young people's lives when there are no jobs for them, trapped and attacked by all sides. 



> To call a strike this summer would not only be an unforgivable attack on our schoolchildren, it would be an affront to democracy.



Young's celebration at the Lib Dems breaking their pledge over tuition fees shows his deep commitment to democracy.

He's also loopy. The idea that the ATL, a very professionalised body, will do a summer term boycott, without some serious ramping up social pressure is fantasy.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 21, 2011)

protests against the royal wedding would also be an attack on democracy though. what is democracy in these peoples minds?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry - i meant protests against the royal wedding would be undemocratic despite the fact that the royal family is the most undemocratic institution ever


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 22, 2011)

sihhi said:


> He exceeds himself, smashing collective bargaining and school unions, that's what this Free School is really all about:
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ers-is-playing-politics-with-childrens-lives/
> 
> ...



I've never known the ATL to go on strike. If they're considering strike action, then it must be pretty serious. Young thinks he can run a school but to be honest, I don't think he's capable of running a bath.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 22, 2011)

Young couldn't even run for a bus without floating the idea that the very act of running for said bus is a left wing conspiracy designed to make him marginally fitter by stealth.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 23, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I've never known the ATL to go on strike. If they're considering strike action, then it must be pretty serious. Young thinks he can run a school but to be honest, I don't think he's capable of running a bath.


 
ATL allowed/encouraged strikebreaking in their fe section. They also wanted to be able to fine parents for truant children.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 23, 2011)

sihhi said:


> ATL allowed/encouraged strikebreaking in their fe section. They also wanted to be able to fine parents for truant children.



Which is one of the reasons why I didn't join them when I started teaching in FE. That, and their complete lack of 'oomph'. I was a member of NATFHE, now called the UCU.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 23, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Which is one of the reasons why I didn't join them when I started teaching in FE. That, and their complete lack of 'oomph'. I was a member of NATFHE, now called the UCU.


 
Yes. Back to Toby Young - the Church is wrong to somewhat limit its religious-test in admissions to its schools in his latest column - any school that doesn't do selection is by default 'bog standard' i.e. not proper.



> He might argue that C of E schools can retain their unique religious character even if they admit children of all religions and none, but the evidence suggests that once you stop reserving a majority of places for children of a particular faith, church schools quickly *degenerate into bog-standard comprehensives*. As Cardinal Hume pointed out, there is a “plimsoll line” below which the percentage of religious children cannot fall without the school in question beginning to sink.



These were the actual words he said about the hijab, the headscarf - not the burka - on Question Time:




			
				Question Time Toby Young 12 Feb 2004 said:
			
		

> it is such a difficult question to answer because it [banning hijab] seems like such an illiberal, intolerant thing to do ... *Muslim school girls* at the moment don’t have the option of whether or not to wear head scarves, because if they don’t, members of their own community, in some cases their *brothers and their fathers, will brutalise them, in some cases rape them*.  The persecution of women who don’t tow the conservative, hard-line, Muslim fundamentalist line, in these communities is appalling



Are there examples of brothers and fathers raping *school-age* daughters or sisters to ensure the hijab stays on?


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever suggested that he isn't?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...plying-to-zadie-smith-on-the-today-programme/


 
i read for about three paragraphs before thinking "yes.  yes he is."


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 29, 2011)

The latest offering from Helmet Head.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...iddle-englands-answer-to-the-anti-cuts-march/

The title is so


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 29, 2011)

What an arselicking parasite-grovelling lickspittle.  "Be poor, and remember the State loves you".


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess his rally against debt isn't turning out to be quite as popular as he imagined it might be then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 29, 2011)

Remind me, what's he doing the day of the rally?


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Remind me, what's he doing the day of the rally?


 
Pirate exhibition.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> Pirate exhibition.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2011)

The Hon. Tobes's latest serving of drivel



> Liberal pantywaists are more upset by Osama bin Laden's 'military execution' than by 9/11
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, as the details of the commando raid in Abbottabad began to emerge, I posed the following question on Twitter: “Is it compatible with Sharia Law to use your wife as a human shield? Or only if she’s committed adultery?”
> 
> ...



You really can't make this shit up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2011)

You know I'm torn between telling these cunts like Young, Delingpole, Hannan, etc that they're full of shit, and totally ignoring them for the real-life trolls they are.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2011)

Almost every Telegraph blog is dedicated to Bin Laden. Nearly all the bloggers tell us why the US had the right to kill OBL. None of them think about the possible consequences of this action and none of them comment on the fact that more Muslims died as a consequence of US actions and, instead, focus their efforts on telling us about 9/11 and why the Judeo-Christian _bruderschaft _is so important.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2011)

I just asked Toby on Twitter what a "pantywaist" is. He replied "Look in the mirror".  That's the level of discourse we're dealing with here.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I just asked Toby on Twitter what a "pantywaist" is. He replied "Look in the mirror".  That's the level of discourse we're dealing with here.



How the fuck did he manage to get into Oxford?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> How the fuck did he manage to get into Oxford?



His famous dad made a phonecall.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> His famous dad made a phonecall.



Ah, good old-fashioned meritocracy.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 12, 2011)

According to Helmet Head, Nu Labour twunts Peter Hyman and Andrew Adonis are to set up their own free school.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100087600/the-new-labour-free-school/

This is the bit that caught my eye


> For those of us involved in setting up free schools and campaigning for education reform, this is excellent news. It confirms something most of us have know for some time, namely, that few people are willing to defend the educational status quo beyond the teaching unions and diehard Left-wing ideologues like the SWP.



This man has a serious problem.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 12, 2011)

Adonis is ex Tory/SDP anyway.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2011)

Twatter




			
				Greg Hands said:
			
		

> Livingstone seen leaving Portcullis House just now saying goodbye to Ed Balls. Balls: "I'll make sure I do that for you".






			
				Toby Young said:
			
		

> >> Turn off life support when time comes


----------



## nino_savatte (May 13, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Adonis is ex Tory/SDP anyway.



Aye, true.


----------



## Combustible (Jun 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Here's a copy of a letter he wrote to gasbag, Harry Phibbs back in the 80's
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/52447943/Toby-Young-Letter
> 
> There's a typed version here
> ...



And he's not at all bitter about this being revealed



> Let me tell you how this is going to pan out, Professor. The attacks will be unrelenting. Your private life will raked over and anything embarrassing you’ve ever done will be re-hashed in the public prints. Private Eye will reprint silly letters you wrote as a schoolboy. Women with crazy hair will shout “for shame” at you as you walk down the street. Fair weather friends will drop away. Some of the academics who boldly announced they’d join you in this venture will suddenly discover pressing commitments which, regrettably, mean they can’t teach at the New College for the Humanities after all. Some backers will pull out. You may even begin to lose some of your sinecures as your opponents work behind the scenes to isolate and ostracise you.
> 
> Here’s how you should respond: Don’t give an inch. No compromise, no surrender. If Terry Eagleton or any other member of the left-wing Brahmin attacks you in public, smack them back. Match them punch for punch. Better yet, hit first, hit hard and keep hitting. That’s their philosophy. It should be yours. When some wretched little Trot creeps out from under a bush and accuses me of sleeping with prostitutes or being in the pay of a private consortium or of being a racist, sexist, homophobic snob, I bring to mind the words of Sean Connery in The Untouchables: “You wanna get Capone? Here’s how you get him. He pulls a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue! That’s the Chicago way, and that’s how you get Capone!”


 
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100091198/welcome-to-the-fight-professor-grayling/


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2011)

lol at a wretched little trot creeping out from under a bush.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 9, 2011)

Combustible said:


> And he's not at all bitter about this being revealed
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100091198/welcome-to-the-fight-professor-grayling/



LOL. What a cock. And he's going to be running a school?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor Toby, all that macho posturing and he *still* comes across like a whiney eunuch.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...onade-stall-outside-home--robbed-just-12.html

Oh dear.


----------



## Santino (Jun 13, 2011)

Ludo

Also, lol:



> Mr Young was named recently as one of four celebrities who could face huge legal bills over the naming of Ryan Giggs on Twitter over the footballer's affair with Imogen Thomas.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 13, 2011)

I was unconvinced about the cuntitude of Toby Young but Ludo seals it. Anyone who names a child after a shit board game deserves to die slowly and painfully.


----------



## Santino (Jun 13, 2011)

Ludo sad


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 14, 2011)

Could be worse ,he could have called him snake's and ladders


----------



## little_legs (Jun 14, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> He´s a professional. Have to say his book is very funny though, _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People..._


 
Funny? I thought it was utter shite, the whole purpose behind the book was the justification of the class system in Britain. 

I have to give this fatso props though, he moved a long way up from being a captions manager at Vanity Fair to the public face of the Tory policy.


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 14, 2011)

That money was the float ,money you have in the till so you can give change.I shouyd imagine his little bit of capatalism bombed


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2011)

More drivel from helmet-head. Another attack on the unions and their leaders. Just whip up the hate, Tobes. It's what you do best.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-nuts-general-secretary-and-her-10-pay-rise/


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to play Tory Bingo when I click on that.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

shagnasty said:


> Could be worse ,he could have called him snake's and ladders


 
Surely as a Tory he should have called the child 'Monopoly'?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 23, 2011)

tbh, I don't know why trade unions continuously need to give the right-wing newspapers an open goal with these salaries - why the fuck can't they live on the same salaries as the rest of us? 

(wonder what Toby Young gets paid for his drivel, what's his day job anyway?)


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2011)

full time cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> More drivel from helmet-head. Another attack on the unions and their leaders. Just whip up the hate, Tobes. It's what you do best.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-nuts-general-secretary-and-her-10-pay-rise/


 
It's not what he does best. It's all he's good for.

What he does best is crash and burn. Long may he continue!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not what he does best. It's all he's good for.
> 
> What he does best is crash and burn. Long may he continue!



Aye, true.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 24, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I was unconvinced about the cuntitude of Toby Young but Ludo seals it. Anyone who names a child after a shit board game deserves to die slowly and painfully.


I dare say Ludovic kennedy's parents would have begged to differ....


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2011)

His dad, Michael Young, who amongst other things wrote of the dangers of meritocracy and the seminal study of working class liife with Peter Willmott, ' Family and Kinship in East London' would I think despair of Toby Young and his failures and antics..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Young,_Baron_Young_of_Dartington


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 26, 2011)

Helmethead crapping on about free schools again. This time he says he's attending a debate on free schools at Wellington College, an independent school.



> In 2010, A-level candidates at independent schools were three times more likely to get straight As than candidates at state schools – and that bald statistic flatters the state sector because it includes grammar schools. If you remove grammars from the equation, only 10,802 children got three As at A-level in Britain last year, compared to 12,000 pupils at independent schools.
> 
> More children got three As in the country’s tiny handful of fee-paying schools than in the entire population of children at comprehensives.
> 
> ...



Where does he get this data from?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 26, 2011)

His arse more than likely. And even if it is correct it's totally out of context given that kids who go to independent schools are more likely to enjoy a wide range of advantages over state educated kids. I'd like to see, for example, the average household income for both sets of kids.


----------



## ymu (Jun 26, 2011)

He conveniently forgets to note that private school kids get worse degree results than state school kids with the same A level results. He does know hot-housing isn't education, doesn't he?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2011)

ymu said:


> He conveniently forgets to note that private school kids get worse degree results than state school kids with the same A level results. He does know hot-housing isn't education, doesn't he?


 
There was a big study on that back in the early noughties, wasn't there. I remember it being the lead item on Newsnight one night.


----------



## ymu (Jun 26, 2011)

There's been loads since then too. The result is solid. It's about a grade's difference on average (eg private AAA is equivalent to state AAB), but the difference between public school kids and 'sink' school kids will be massive. I would love to see that subgroup analysis ... if only enough kids from sink schools got given the chance to make for a decent sample size. 

I applied to do a PhD on this in 1992 and they turned me down.


----------



## creak (Jun 26, 2011)

> Undergraduate achievement
> 
> • 68% of independent school educated university students obtained a First or Upper Second
> class degree (the usual requirements for pursuing a postgraduate course) in 2008 compared
> ...



Link

Haven't read the whole report but I remember finding this statistic a while ago.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 28, 2011)

Helmet Head urges parents to scab. But this passage completely undoes his 'argument'


> I’m not such a hardline conservative that I think there are no circumstances in which teachers ought to go on strike. But I don’t think the current dispute between the Government and the teaching unions is one of them. To begin with, the negotiations are ongoing and calling a strike at this delicate point is an act of bad faith. The teaching unions, like the other public sector unions, need to be a little more flexible when it comes to pension reform. The taxpayer simply cannot afford to make such sizeable contributions to the pensions of public sector workers given how much life expectancy has increased by in the last 25 years. As Tony Blair said over the weekend, “I just think the best thing is for them to engage with the process of change.”
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...unteer-to-help-keep-schools-open-on-thursday/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 28, 2011)

of course the government isn't engaging in a "process of change", they're just publicly mandating reforms. But that's fine.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 2, 2011)

"Why I'm a Tory arsewipe" by Toby Young, aged 6 and three quarters


> Another name for this political philosophy is “classical liberalism” and as a 14-year-old I would have rejected it as pathetically un-ambitious. It’s based on a bourgeois conception of man as a creature defined by his material interests *– comfortable self-preservation is the aim of life, not the creation of a glittering city on a hill. I didn’t believe the state could foster a brilliant society, but I still thought that was a worthwhile goal. In my fevered imagination, the anarchist utopia I longed for would be something like the Athens of Ancient Greece – sexually licentious, artistically vibrant and alive with the spirit of intellectual inquiry. My lodestar was not Spain during the Civil War, but the makeshift city-state that had sprung up in present-day Copenhagen. Like all good punks, I thought hippies were the scum of the earth, but my political philosophy was shot through with a streak of Sixties idealism. I still believed in human flourishing, I just didn’t think it was possible in a society hidebound by rules and regulations. I valued freedom not as an end in itself but as a necessary condition of mankind realizing its true potential.
> 
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100095002/why-im-a-conservative/



The rest of the blog is pretty stupid. Take this 



> I agree with Adele that the top rate of tax is too high. Why should a gifted musician and performer, who’s worked hard to get where she is, be forced to hand over half her income to the government on pain of imprisonment? What right does the state have to such a high percentage of her earnings? The fact that the government is going to use some of that money to pay for public services is no defense. The best way to increase tax receipts is to cut the highest tax rate. People work harder and the government ends up raking in more money. Ronald Reagan cut the highest rate of tax from 70% to 31% and tax revenues went up.



Of course it's fine for the low-waged and others to pay their taxes to subsidise the rich. As for Adele, who gives a fuck about her?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2011)

Young is being disingenuous again. Revenues went up *minimally*, and he bumped up taxes on the middle-earners to subsidise the cuts to the richest (and to a much smaller extent, the poorest).

He also expanded the federal deficit MASSIVELY.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 4, 2011)

Young forgets that those who avoid paying tax are subsidised by the low and middle earners, who have no choice but to pay income tax. I'm willing to be that the Honourable Tobes has an accountant who helps him find ways to pay as little tax as possible.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 7, 2011)

Is he really "defending tabloid" journalism or is he, as one commenter points out, writing a begging letter to Murdoch?



> I’m disappointed by how few people are willing to defend the News of the World. Not the phone-hacking, obviously, but the paper itself. It’s always the first paper I read on a Sunday morning and has been for at least 35 years. And I say this as someone who’s been turned over by the Screws. In my wayward youth, I was once discovered in the ladies lavatories of the Groucho Club with Christina Hance, the official Lady Di lookalike. It was fairly innocent – we were just snogging – but it was enough for the News of the World who ran a story about it under the headline: “Milord’s son in love flush.” My father was not best pleased.
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100095743/in-defence-of-tabloid-journalism/



One thing is for sure, he's one confused fuckwit.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 7, 2011)

The nick 'helmet head' always makes me think of this guy:


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 7, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Is he really "defending tabloid" journalism or is he, as one commenter points out, writing a begging letter to Murdoch?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure, he's one confused fuckwit.


On the radio this morning defending Murdoch,cunt must want a job at NI


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> On the radio this morning defending Murdoch,cunt must want a job at NI


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 7, 2011)

Toby Young, yesterday:


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 19, 2011)

Jesus wept, what does he think this is?



> What I hadn’t anticipated is the fact that they’re appearing together makes them, as a pair, more sympathetic. There’s a father-and-son dynamic here – a warmth – that most people will be able to relate to. In particular, James’s eagerness to protect his elderly father, to jump in when the questioning becomes too hectoring, is rather touching. They don’t seem like a pair of villains, but a father-and-son weathering the storm together.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...hs-father-and-son-dynamic-is-rather-touching/


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

What does that say about wee Toby's own relationship with his own Da?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 19, 2011)

It's the relationship he always wanted to have with his Pa. Bless him... now where's the sick bucket?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 30, 2011)

Helmet head was forced to make a correction.


> Correction: It has been pointed out to me that Morgan’s quote about receiving the voicemail message from Nancy Dell’Olio does not appear in God Bless America, his third volume of diaries, but only in the Daily Mail.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-net-closes-around-piers-morgan/#dsq-content


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 31, 2011)

Helmet head excels himself this morning with this gem.


> The pro-immigration left should stop using Anders Breivik to further its political agenda
> 
> According to Thorbjørn Jagland, a senior member of the Norwegian Labour Party and chairman of the Nobel Peace Prize committee, centre right politicians like David Cameron and Angela Merkel should stop questioning multiculturalism in case it inspires another Anders Breivik. In an interview in today’s Observer, the former Norwegian Prime Minister says:
> [...]
> ...



Cheap and tawdry are words that spring to mind. Opportunistic is another.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2011)

He was on one of these bbc pretend debate things earlier arguinf that immigrants should talk english and the way to do that is to cut funding for English language centres/course.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 31, 2011)

I must have been in the kitchen when he made his appearance. I wouldn't expect him to make much sense. Interestingly enough, Tobesworth is rather fond of quoting JS Mill.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2011)

For the sake of balance I keep trying to follow his arguments but my brain keeps calling him a cock. His arguments aren't even logical. Or sane.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 1, 2011)

He only got where he is by being an arse-licker.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 2, 2011)

Another classic from Tobesworth. The title says it all.


> *The real story of the US debt deal is not the triumph of the Tea Party but the death of the Socialist Left *
> 
> What the Left hasn’t grasped – and what Obama has – is that for the foreseeable future no political candidate or party will be able to increase public spending and win re-election. Socialist welfare programmes have become politically toxic. A sea change has taken place within the West’s most developed countries and last night’s debt deal is a reflection of that.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ea-party-but-the-death-of-the-socialist-left/



1. There is only one self-declared socialist in Congress and he is Bernie Sanders.
2. What a load of utter drivel. For someone with a degree in PPE, Young is remarkably clueless about politics.
3. He evidently supports the Tea Party.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 13, 2011)

Helmet Head apologises for Starkey.



> To begin with, Starkey wasn’t talking about black culture in general, but, as he was anxious to point out, a “particular form” of black culture, i.e. “the violent, destructive, nihilistic, gangster culture” associated with Jamaican gangs and American rap music. Had he been talking about these qualities as if they were synonymous with African-Caribbean culture _per se_, or condemning that culture in its totality, then he would have been guilty of racism. But he wasn’t. He was quite specifically condemning a sub-culture associated with a small minority of people of African-Caribbean heritage. (Admittedly, he could have made this clearer.) Rather than being racist, he was merely trotting out the conventional wisdom of the hour, namely, that gang culture is to blame for the riots. The Prime Minister made the same point in the House of Commons on Thursday. (I wrote a blog post on Thursday in which I pointed out the shortcomings of this analysis.)
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...starkey-being-racist-on-newsnight-last-night/


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2011)

Helmet Head's free school is set to receive £15m worth of funding. This is money that could be spent on repairing or improving existing state schools
http://hfconwatch.blogspot.com/

More here from the FT where the helmeted one says,



> “I believe all children can benefit from studying Latin, from learning about Britain’s history, from reading Shakespeare, and to deny them that opportunity on the grounds that those things are ‘middle class’ is a form of inverted snobbery that does children from low-income families no favours.
> “We will never dismantle the class system in this country if poor children are herded into media studies classes and made to study [television programmes], while rich children are introduced to the best that’s been thought and written. That’s not social justice. It’s social apartheid.”
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/cd21ff44-ce7b-11e0-b755-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1WEFfbbMH



The ever wilfully ignorant Young repeats the familiar lie that Media Studies is about "studying television programmes". Media Studies involves a lot more than watching telly programmes. No one is "forced" to study media studies either. Thick, ignorant, mendacious cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Helmet Head's free school is set to receive £15m worth of funding. This is money that could be spent on repairing or improving existing state schools
> http://hfconwatch.blogspot.com/
> 
> More here from the FT where the helmeted one says,
> ...



Interesting from the bloke who helped foist "The Modern Review" on the world, too.


----------



## Nylock (Aug 28, 2011)

No doubt if his free school doesn't do too well in the exam result league table he will blame "the left's" 'targets culture' for misrepresenting the attainment levels of his pupils....


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

Nylock said:


> No doubt if his free school doesn't do too well in the exam result league table he will blame "the left's" 'targets culture' for misrepresenting the attainment levels of his pupils....


Of course, with people like Young it's always someone else's fault.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Interesting from the bloke who helped foist "The Modern Review" on the world, too.


Unintentionally ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Santino (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Unintentionally ironic, isn't it?


Isn't that the most ironic thing of all?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

Santino said:


> Isn't that the most ironic thing of all?


Yep.


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Another classic from Tobesworth. The title says it all.
> 
> 1. There is only one self-declared socialist in Congress and he is Bernie Sanders.
> 2. What a load of utter drivel. For someone with a degree in PPE, Young is remarkably clueless about politics.
> 3. He evidently supports the Tea Party.


 
Young may be a twat, but he's actually correct here. The deepest recession in living memory, one which is proving impossible to get out of right across the world, has seen no significant revival of traditional social democratic solutions, let alone anything more radical. That's because socialism, as a force for changing the world, has been dead for some time.

And it's irrelevant that there's only one self-declared socialist in Congress when you consider that socialism is merely what its opponents declare it to be, while its advocates declare anything that's ever attempted in practice as 'not really socialism.'

Of course, everybody knows that having a degree means you're clued up on something.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

Trust you to defend Young, LLETSA. So, nothing from you about his free schools and the fact that he's taking £15m that could go on state schools?

Did you spend time looking for exactly the right post on this thread? Bet you did.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2011)

He's not defending Young, though.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

Nah, he's just nitpicking.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

> Of course, everybody knows that having a degree means you're clued up on something.



Really?


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Trust you to defend Young, LLETSA. So, nothing from you about his free schools and the fact that he's taking £15m that could go on state schools?
> 
> Did you spend time looking for exactly the right post on this thread? Bet you did.


 
I read the last few pages of the thread and that was the only post that I felt the need to reply to. Why is that a problem?

Will posting something tut-tuttish on here stop Young from doing what he's doing?


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Really?


 
That was the implication of what you said about Young being somebody with a degree in PPE, whatever that is.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I read the last few pages of the thread and that was the only post that I felt the need to reply to. Why is that a problem?
> 
> Will posting something tut-tuttish on here stop Young from doing what he's doing?


I know, I keep forgetting to tug my forelock when you're around. Sorry about that, master.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> That was the implication of what you said about Young being somebody with a degree in PPE, whatever that is.


I would have thought that someone with your intellect would know what a PPE degree was or at least make an effort to find out.


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I would have thought that someone with your intellect would know what a PPE degree was or at least make an effort to find out.


 
Why? I'm uninterested in academia.

So you weren't implying that having a degree automatically makes you 'clued-up' about something?


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I know, I keep forgetting to tug my forelock when you're around. Sorry about that, master.



Why not answer the points I raised instead of writing about me?  Before you know it some other arseholes will be along doing the same and then complaining that the thread's become all about me.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Why? I'm uninterested in academia.
> 
> So you weren't implying that having a degree automatically makes you 'clued-up' about something?


It has fuck all to do with "academia". Clearly, your education failed you.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Why not answer the points I raised instead of writing about me? Before you know it some other arseholes will be along doing the same and then complaining that the thread's become all about me.


You didn't actually put any "points" to me. You were nitpicking because you were looking for a ruck. I'm sorry if you have a personal issue with me but that's not my problem. It's yours. There is little point in responding to you because, you're always right. Massuh.

Oh and one more thing, you're paranoid. It goes well with the egomania.


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 29, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> It has fuck all to do with "academia". Clearly, your education failed you.


 
Degrees have nothing to do with academia?


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 29, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> You didn't actually put any "points" to me. You were nitpicking because you were looking for a ruck. I'm sorry if you have a personal issue with me but that's not my problem. It's yours. There is little point in responding to you because, you're always right. Massuh.
> 
> Oh and one more thing, you're paranoid. It goes well with the egomania.


 
It was nitpicking. It was a valid point, one which you clearly can't answer.

It isn't me who automatically leaves the subject behind and starts writing about you whenever we both appear on the same thread, soft lad.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Degrees have nothing to do with academia?



Silly boy.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It was nitpicking. It was a valid point, one which you clearly can't answer.
> 
> It isn't me who automatically leaves the subject behind and starts writing about you whenever we both appear on the same thread, soft lad.



No, you're always right, LLETSA. So I'm saving the time, the trouble and the effort by saying that now. I really can't be arsed with you.


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 30, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> No, you're always right, LLETSA. So I'm saving the time, the trouble and the effort by saying that now. I really can't be arsed with you.


 
Looks like it, gobshite.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Looks like it, gobshite.



Only in your own head, dingbat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2011)

Another Toby Young classic



> Talk about a slow news day. The FT ran a front page story this morning about an email sent by one of Michael Gove's special advisers last February urging his Conservative Party colleagues not to use his departmental email address to discuss party political affairs. The FT's education correspondent, Christopher Cook, presented this as an underhand attempt to conceal sensitive information from departmental officials and the public and claimed that the Information Commissioner had mounted an official "investigation" into the incident.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-smear-michael-gove-by-his-nemesis-on-the-ft/



Helmethead deliberately overloks one important fact: Gove kept things quiet from his own civil servants.

This commenter nails it



> Tubby_Isaacs
> Today 12:44 PM
> 
> Is Toby busy with his day job today? Or is he going to come on and explain how he says this
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 14, 2011)

Here the helmeted one talks about Gove's "sensible reforms" and smears the unions that oppose them



> Christine Blower, the general secretary of the NUT, was equally appalled.
> "The fact remains that the vast majority of schools in the country that have improved standards have done it without resorting to this particular method," she said. "I would encourage the Secretary of State to visit schools that are not academies to see the good work they are doing."
> Why the hysterical, knee-jerk reaction to such a modest proposal? Could it be because it will enable pupils and parents to identify which teachers aren't up to snuff? God forbid that they should be judged on their results rather than their blind allegiance to Left-wing dogma. As Panorama revealed last year, the total number of UK teachers struck off for incompetence in the past 40 years is 18. That's right, 18. This, in spite of the fact that 17,000 teachers are estimated to be not up to the job.
> It's little wonder the teaching unions have consistently opposed any attempt to reform our moribund state education system. They have no interest in driving up standards. They're in the business of protecting failure. As the late, great Steve Jobs said, the fact that head teachers can't sack bad teachers is "off-the-charts crazy".
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ated-as-a-right-wing-loon-by-teaching-unions/



Notice how he invokes the name of Steve Jobs as though Jobs were some kind of deity. Pathetic.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 14, 2011)

watching Lansley on Question Time yesterday it dawned on me that neoliberal ideologues need to have multiple personalities to sustain their attacks on the public sector with a straight face. In one second Lansley was saying "we have to trust health professionals to commission services" and a second later that "well, just because health professionals are against the reform doesn't mean we have to listen to them!"

Same shit here, on the one hand this supposed "liberalisation" is supposed to be about empowering educaters and removing bureaucracy (bureaucracy booooo! red tape boooo!), but also involves completely ignoring the actual representatives of education workers. Madness.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 14, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> watching Lansley on Question Time yesterday it dawned on me that neoliberal ideologues need to have multiple personalities to sustain their attacks on the public sector with a straight face. In one second Lansley was saying "we have to trust health professionals to commission services" and a second later that "well, just because health professionals are against the reform doesn't mean we have to listen to them!"
> 
> Same shit here, on the one hand this supposed "liberalisation" is supposed to be about empowering educaters and removing bureaucracy (bureaucracy booooo! red tape boooo!), but also involves completely ignoring the actual representatives of education workers. Madness.



They talk about "listening" to people but it's clear that they didn't actually bother or went through the motions.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 27, 2011)

Young again proves what an utter c0nt he is.



> It's hard to shed a tear for Dr Giles Fraser, the canon chancellor of St Paul's Cathedral, who has resigned this morning. This is the Left-wing priest who told the Metropolitan Police to go away when they tried to clear the 'Occupy London' protesters from the steps of St Paul's after their attempt to occupy the London Stock Exchange backfired. It was an impulsive act on the protesters' part and, had the police been allowed to go about their business, they would have moved on somewhere else – possibly even gone home. The whole protest could have been nipped in the bud. But no. Dr Fraser told the nasty policemen to go away and insisted that they were all God's children. He even invited the placard-waving loons to Sunday worship. History doesn't record how many of them took him up on that invitation – zero? – but they have remained outside St Paul's ever since. (Or, at least, their tents have.) The upshot is that the Cathedral has had to shut its doors to the public, resulting in losses of £20,000 a day.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...s-of-thousands-in-lost-revenue/#disqus_thread



Dr Fraser is painted as a "lefty loon", all because he had the cheek to speak up for the protesters.


----------



## Nylock (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone who disagrees with toby's worldview is branded a 'lefty loon'...


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 27, 2011)

Quite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

yes nothing says left wing more than being a CHURCH OF ENGLAND VICAR.

Jesus wept.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Young again proves what an utter c0nt he is.
> 
> Dr Fraser is painted as a "lefty loon", all because he had the cheek to speak up for the protesters.


And vicar in "we are all God's children" and inviting people to join in worship shocker. I mean really, what will a vicar do next. Promote Christmas! 

What an idiot Mr. Young is!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2011)

Young: the protesters are "bullying" the CofE. Pardon the pun, but Jesus wept. 



> If the 200 protestors had an ounce of decency they'd spare the Church of England all this agonising by leaving of their own accord. After all, their fight isn't with the Church but with "capitalism" and it cannot have escaped their attention that the views of most senior Anglican clerics – possibly the majority – are almost identical to their own. Last June, for instance, Dr Rowan Williams launched a blistering attack on the government, accusing David Cameron and Nick Clegg of forcing through "radical policies for which no one voted" that had left the country gripped by "fear". In effect, the anti-capitalist protestors are punishing an institution which, by and large, is on the same side as them.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...p-bullying-the-church-of-england-and-go-home/



Well, the sibilant one is correct, the Tories didn't win and therefore they have no mandate to push through their barking mad policies.


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Young: the protesters are "bullying" the CofE. Pardon the pun, but Jesus wept.
> 
> Well, the sibilant one is correct, the Tories didn't win and therefore they have no mandate to push through their barking mad policies.


 
Why are you so bothered about what Toby Young says? Normal people don't even know who he is.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2011)

What's a "normal person", LLETSA? You?


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> What's a "normal person", LLETSA? You?



No, I know who he is.

Nobody on here (or any messageboard) is normal.


----------



## cemertyone (Nov 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I know who he is.
> 
> Nobody on here (or any messageboard) is normal.


Speak for yourself love......


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

cemertyone said:


> Speak for yourself love......



It's true. And you know it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

what about facebook, are normal people on that?


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I know who he is.
> 
> Nobody on here (or any messageboard) is normal.


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


>



It isn't normal to spend all this time telling the world your opinions on everything. It's okay for people like us, with nothing better to do and who probably used to do it pre-internet anyway, but it isn't normal behaviour.

It's the madness of the internet age. Just at the moment of the human race's greatest triumph* insanity seized the stage.

* Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 1, 2011)

That is possibly the least meaningful observation ever made about anything.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It isn't normal to spend all this time telling the world your opinions on everything. It's okay for people like us, with nothing better to do and who probably used to do it pre-internet anyway, but it isn't normal behaviour.
> 
> It's the madness of the internet age. Just at the moment of the human race's greatest triumph* insanity seized the stage.
> 
> * Strictly Come Dancing.


Nearly everyone and their cat is on facebook doing the same thing!


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Nearly everyone and their cat is on facebook doing the same thing!


 
I draw the line at Facebook.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I draw the line at Facebook.


I did somewhat guess that you would not be on there. Call it ESP.


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I did somewhat guess that you would not be on there. Call it ESP.


 
I have a dread of everybody I used to know who talked total shit all the time finding me and talking total shit all over again.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I have a dread of everybody I used to know who talked total shit all the time finding me and talking total shit all over again.


Oh I dont use my real name on there! Am amazed how much personal info people put out there.


----------



## LLETSA (Nov 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Oh I dont use my real name on there! Am amazed how much personal info people put out there.


 
Especially the ones who seem to have not an inkling of how stupid they are.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2011)

Some people post pictures of the food they're having for tea on facebook. That's not normal, but yet it is for these people.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Some people post pictures of the food they're having for tea on facebook. That's not normal, but yet it is for these people.


Have you ever read in suburban?


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2011)

Should I have?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 8, 2012)

Toby Young says disabled children should be "excluded from schools". It's true, this country is run by bullies. Unfortunately the article is behind a pay wall. The comments are pretty good though
http://www.spectator.co.uk/issues/30-june-2012/cf659627-921b-4521-96cd-de7d46cd3e0c

From Think Left.org
http://think-left.org/2012/07/04/toby-young-disabled-children-should-be-excluded-from-schools/


----------



## smokedout (Jul 8, 2012)

> _Inclusive._ It’s one of those ghastly, politically correct words that have survived the demise of New Labour. Schools have got to be “inclusive” these days. That means wheelchair ramps, the complete works of Alice Walker in the school library (though no Mark Twain) and a Special Educational Needs Department that can cope with everything from Dyslexia to Munchausen Syndrome by Proxy. If Gove is serious about wanting to bring back O-levels the government will have to repeal the Equality Act because any exam that isn’t “accessible” to a functionally illiterate troglodyte with a mental age of six will be judged to be “elitist” and therefore forbidden by Harman’s Law. (See note at foot of this column.)


 
http://www.nosacredcows.co.uk/blog/2026/my_latest_spectator_column.html

*@toadmeister*


etc


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 8, 2012)

smokedout said:


> http://www.nosacredcows.co.uk/blog/2026/my_latest_spectator_column.html
> 
> *@toadmeister*
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about his blog.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 8, 2012)

I've just seen his postscript.


> Some people have misunderstood this paragraph. I'm using "inclusive" in the broad sense to mean a dumbed down, one-size-fits-all curriculum, rather than the narrow sense of providing equal access to mainstream education for people with disabilities. I've absolutely nothing against inclusion in that sense. *Rather, what I'm against is the way in which opponents of education reform often invoke the low intelligence of some (non-SEN) children as a reason not to introduce more intellectual rigour into a national curriculum that's meant to be fully inclusive. That's the context in which I use the word "troglodyte".* It's supposed to conjure up the fictional, cave-dwelling creatures from the movie One Million Years BC – someone whom it's plainly ridiculous to try and tailor the national curriculum for. It's not supposed to be a synonym for a child with SEN. Indeed, a moment's reflection should make this clear. After all, I'm trying to point up the absurdity of Harman's position and if I had intended "troglodyte" to mean "children with SEN" then Harman's position would seem sympathetic rather than absurd.


 
My bold.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2012)

I have little or no respect for thick as pigshit idiots. Especially them as write thick as pigshit 'clarifications' like the above


----------



## Nylock (Jul 9, 2012)

Toby young should be starved of the oxygen of publicity....

...Actually, just make that starved of oxygen...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 9, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I have little or no respect for thick as pigshit idiots. Especially them as write thick as pigshit 'clarifications' like the above


What gets me is how he can be allowed to run a 'free' school when he holds such reprehensible views. It seems to me that he is also trying live the 'classical' education experience vicariously through his kids and by being the governor of school.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2012)

Jesus Christ, what an evil shit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2013)

I see Young has defended Burchill. 
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ision-to-censor-julie-burchill-is-a-disgrace/

I guess no one is giving him enough attention over at The Scum on Sunday.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

*gets all huffy*

An editorial team realising that a contributor didn't critically assess their own work before submission, and that they let a shit piece of work get through, and correcting their mistake is not censorship. Burchill is still free to express her disgusting opinions, and hasn't apologised in any way for that ghastly mutant piece of crap.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I see Young has defended Burchill.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ision-to-censor-julie-burchill-is-a-disgrace/


 
IMO he appears to be attacking the decision to censor her published views.
As he defends her right to offend, I defend his right to defend hers.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2013)

Balbi said:


> *gets all huffy*
> 
> An editorial team realising that a contributor didn't critically assess their own work before submission, and that they let a shit piece of work get through, and correcting their mistake is not censorship. Burchill is still free to express her disgusting opinions, and hasn't apologised in any way for that ghastly mutant piece of crap.


As someone said on Twitter, she can always get herself a Wordpress blog.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> IMO he appears to be attacking the decision to censor her published views.
> As he defends her right to offend, I defend his right to defend hers.


But then Young is quick to deny others of their right to free speech by threatening to sue them for defamation.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> As someone said on Twitter, she can always get herself a Wordpress blog.



 Guilty.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> But then Young is quick to deny others of their right to free speech by threatening to sue them for defamation.


Which makes him a hypocrite, but not necessarily wrong in this case.
Once published, the Observer's decision to 'unpublish' does appear to require some explanation.


----------



## sihhi (Mar 13, 2013)

This is old - so apologies, but Toby Young really is the pits:

"When young women engage in sexually provocative behaviour, wearing short skirts, flashing their boobs, and so forth, they are not trying to please men. On the contrary, it's a form of brutal triumphalism. _*Having won the battle of the sexes, leaving men broken *_and emasculated, women are now rubbing our faces in it by parading about in outfits that, not so long ago, might have triggered a sexual response. Hardly surprising, then, that 35 per cent of British women aren't getting any. I'm amazed that 65 per cent still are."


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2013)

i would love to see TY left broken and emasculated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> i would love to see TY left broken and emasculated.


what about plain dead?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Which makes him a hypocrite, but not necessarily wrong in this case.
> Once published, the Observer's decision to 'unpublish' does appear to require some explanation.


not least of what to unpublish something really entails.


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what about plain dead?


that eventually too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> that eventually too.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 13, 2013)

sihhi said:


> This is old - so apologies, but Toby Young really is the pits:
> 
> "When young women engage in sexually provocative behaviour, wearing short skirts, flashing their boobs, and so forth, they are not trying to please men. On the contrary, it's a form of brutal triumphalism. _*Having won the battle of the sexes, leaving men broken *_and emasculated, women are now rubbing our faces in it by parading about in outfits that, not so long ago, might have triggered a sexual response. Hardly surprising, then, that 35 per cent of British women aren't getting any. I'm amazed that 65 per cent still are."


And yet, he's in charge of a school in Hammersmith.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 13, 2013)

toby young is clearly hung like a fucking cashew.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> toby young is clearly hung like a fucking cashew.


 
Oh god, I just had a mental image of Toby Y. dressed as the oldest swinger in town, trying out  the "hey babe wanna taste my cashew nuts" line on some poor unfortunate in a bar somewhere.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2013)

Did anyone post the one where he says about how hard he has it after sacking his "daily"?

http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/status-anxiety/8854021/the-daily-i-miss-every-day/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 13, 2013)

what the fuck is "a daily"? Does he mean a cleaner?!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 13, 2013)

A daily is a cleaner. I only know this from cryptic crosswords where daily is often code for 'char'.
And Toby Young is often code for cunt.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 13, 2013)

I've read that article and I've still no idea what a "daily" is. God, these people are weird


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've read that article and I've still no idea what a "daily" is. God, these people are weird


A daily is a woman who comes in every day and does whatever chores need doing - housework, ironing, laundry, walking the dog, changing the beds etc.

He is a wanker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what about plain dead?


 
Fucking liberal! 

Broken and emasculated, he has to face his condition every day, and suffer. Plain dead, his suffering is ended.

Never realised you were such a milksop!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> that *eventually* too.


 
^^^^This.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> toby young is clearly hung like a fucking cashew.


 
More like a minnow. He *dreams* of being hung like a cashew.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fucking liberal!
> 
> Broken and emasculated, he has to face his condition every day, and suffer. Plain dead, his suffering is ended.
> 
> Never realised you were such a milksop!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


Now you know how VP feels when I berate him for being too softhearted about the ConDems.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2013)

> She’d misheard me when I first introduced myself and after I’d let it go for a few weeks I became too embarrassed to correct her. So for the duration of her 13-year employment she always referred to me as ‘Terry’.


 
I think she heard him fine.


----------



## sihhi (Mar 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> More like a minnow. He *dreams* of being hung like a cashew.


 
I don't understand this post. 

Toby Young enjoys general "being a player"/chauvinism. 

"I can pinpoint the exact moment I changed my mind about Rod Liddle. It was at the Portsmouth Guild Hall while waiting to appear as a panelist on Question Time in 2004. One of the female producers told me that Liddle had been a panelist the previous week and had turned up with Alicia Monckton, a colleague of his on the Spectator. At 44, he was exactly twice her age. Instead of making small talk with his fellow guests – Peter Hain, Jenny Tonge, Tim Yeo – he started making out with Alicia on the green room sofa. This, in spite of the fact that he was married with two children at the time. "Peter Hain was quite shocked," said the bluestocking producer. "Rod wasn't holding anything back. At one point, he started licking Alicia's face."
Up until then, I'd thought of him as a typically chippy Guardianista. Anyone who disapproved of the Countryside Alliance was ipso facto an enemy of freedom and I had no sympathy when he was sacked from his job as editor of the Today programme in 2002. On the face of it, this behaviour should have confirmed my worst suspicions. Here was a former Labour Party speech writer, happy to look down on Conservatives from what he considered the moral high ground, being revealed as a lecherous love rat. Presumably, this was precisely the kind of behaviour that drove his now ex-wife, Rachel Royce, to have ten sacks of manure delivered to the Spectator's offices when she learned of the affair.
But there's something irresistible about the sheer boldness of such an act - a devil-may-care effrontery that transforms him from a common-or-garden adulterer into a legendary cad. He isn't just another Robin Cook, caught having it off with his secretary. On the contrary, he's a Left-wing Alan Clark. After that, I've found it impossible to dislike him." 

Alan Clark was a notorious sexist.

"Left-wing Twitterati have worked themselves up into a state of high dudgeon this morning over the Sun's front page picture of Reeva Steenkamp, the dead girlfriend of Oscar Pistorius. "I really hope every member of the Shadow Cabinet thinks twice before writing for the Sun after that front page," tweeted John Prescott. The root of the objection, as far as I can tell, is that it was disrespectful of the Sun to publish a picture of Steenkamp in a bikini. "Try to imagine a man dying and the media running four billion pictures of them in swimwear," tweeted Helen Lewis, a columnist for the New Statesman. In fact, as Guido Fawkes pointed out, we don't need to try and "imagine" this because the Daily Mail published a picture of Alexander Dale Oen, a Norwegian Olympic swimmer, in his swimwear when he died last year. What Helen Lewis seems to be overlooking is that Reeva Steenkamp was, among other things, a swimwear model. Not really that sexist after all, then. Other tweeters have accused the Sun of glorifying domestic violence. That word was actually used by Chris Bryant, the Labour MP for the Rhondda (and no stranger himself to appearing in the press in his underwear). "This is a simply despicable front page," he tweeted. "It glories in domestic violence. @rupertmurdoch apologise." Later, he went even further and claimed that women will die as a result of the Sun's front page. "In the UK two women get killed every week in domestic violence incidents," he tweeted. "This style of journalism helps it continue." But hang on, Chris. Aren't you being just a teensy weensy bit tabloid yourself here? We don't know that Reeva Steenkamp was a victim of domestic violence. Aren't you prejudging the outcome of Oscar Pistorius's trial? Innocent until proven guilty and all that."

Toby Young is an idiot because South Africa doesn't even juries, hence what someone in Britain tweets makes zero difference to the trial. It's hard to see him as anything other than sexist. The worst part is Education Mnister Michael Gove is a strong supporter/backer of him. Why are state resources being handed over to form schools on his managerial ideas?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 14, 2013)

sihhi said:


> I don't understand this post.
> 
> Toby Young enjoys general "being a player"/chauvinism.
> 
> ...


 
That reads like a slight pisstake of the GUU 'vendetta' article in the Spectator recently, by old-school relic Gerald Warner. I think Toby has done a cut-and-paste on Gerald's article to replace a few names/events.


----------



## sihhi (Mar 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That reads like a slight pisstake of the GUU 'vendetta' article in the Spectator recently, by old-school relic Gerald Warner. I think Toby has done a cut-and-paste on Gerald's article to replace a few names/events.


 
He's such an idiot leading a state school in west London.
This is what he endorses:
"May 2004 ONS report shows huge jump in birth rate. Labour responds by cutting funding for school places. Govt clearing up their mess again
Retweeted by Toby Young"

The government is clearing up their mess by cutting funding more - hence making the mess more messy (given that the claim of the Tory Education Wing is that mess comes from reducing funding per pupil).

The only thing I can think of is the government is making the recession so bad that people are delaying having children, and making bringing children of migrants so difficult and naturalisation much harder so that there are fewer children from abroad too, hence clearing up the mess. Nothing else makes any sense at all.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 5, 2013)

This is brand new, Toby Young openly admits he is in the top 1% income bracket of the population

"One advantage of moving beyond the socio-economic definition of class is that you end up with a less inflammatory portrait of modern Britain. Yes, the social elite are quite numerous, but it’s better to belong to a four million-strong group than be bracketed with the dreaded ‘1 per cent’. It feels right, too. I am probably among the nation’s top 1 per cent of income earners, but I don’t think there’s a great gulf between me and the remaining 99 per cent. The cliff edge is somewhere else, lower down the socio-economic spectrum. In simple terms, I feel a stronger sense of belonging when I’m standing in the lobby of the National Theatre than I do when having dinner at the River Café.

Seven different classes also feels more accurate than the usual three, even allowing for such sub-categories as lower-upper-middle (the class George Orwell said he belonged to). The more there are, the easier it is to move between them and the harder it is to keep track of who is a member of which one."


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 11, 2013)

Helmet head declares that "Anarchists (sic) should be mourning Margaret Thatcher, not celebrating her death."



> Nevertheless, her political philosophy is far closer to that of Black Bloc and Class War than Ed Miliband's or the current crop of Communist trade union leaders like Bob Crow or Mark Serwotka. It's a source of genuine bafflement as to why these so-called anarchists make common cause with groups like the Socialist Workers' Party at anti-cuts demos. Any genuine anarchist should be supporting the "cuts" and this government's efforts to reduce the size of the public sector, not opposing them. Indeed, it was my own anarchist beliefs as a 16-year-old punk rocker that led me to embrace Thatcherism in 1979 – and I'm pleased to see that Johnny Rotten has condemned Saturday's "protest" as "loathsome".
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-state-than-any-other-british-prime-minister/


 
Johnny Rotten? He hasn't been called that for years. Keep up, Tobes, you fucking prick.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2013)

He's a crack head, no doubt about it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

he's confusing extreme right lib with anarchist. A bit like some loony tunes american 'right wing anarkos' do


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

That Hitler, he was a socialist he was.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm really tempted to troll his comments thread. There are some real headbangers on there.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 11, 2013)

He's closed the comments thread. 

Never mind, there's always Delingpole.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 11, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I suppose that Young does prove one thing about Toryism - you can be as big a failure and shitcunt as he is (and anyone scrutinising his record will note that he's so incompetent he makes Mr. Bean look like a paragon of good practices), as long as you've been to the right school, and have the right connections, you'll still be able to "get on" in life, however stupid, inbred and downright poisonous you are.


 
Yeah, Toby Young is a kind of poster boy for a certain kind of public school ne'er do well who feels heartened by seeing someone else bungle through life and still land on their feet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2013)

He's just a professional ringpiece, his job is to keep the guardianistas and twitterati tied up in rage about his pointless sophomoric polemicism, while the real assholes hand over the NHS to Branson & McKinsey with a little cherry on top and go unmolested..

Come the revolution, we'll not put his head on a pole with the others, we'll maroon him on a boating lake island with enough food to live on but no human contact, see how long he can last without the much-craved-for attention.


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2013)

He still is.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 7, 2013)

...and no doubt always will be...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2013)

It pays well, unfortunately. No incentive not to be a cockend.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 8, 2013)

He has enough money and enough arrogance to enable his cockendism til the day he dies...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

cancer is no respecter of wealth


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 8, 2013)

He is just so fucking enormously stupid it's genuinely unsettling. He's worth a follow on twitter just so you can see a genuine swivel-eyed loon at large. He runs a school! *kills self*


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone catch him on Newsnight last night, on the policing of social media?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2013)

One for the  ladyeez.......


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> One for the ladyeez.......


 
I've never reported a post in my life but posting that with no warning... Probably merits a permaban at the very least.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 12, 2013)

The helmeted one cites a 'report' (evidence free, of course) from Thatcherite think-tank, The Centre for Policy Studies, which claims the BBC has a "left-wing bias".



> In addition, the BBC is more likely to qualify its report of a Right-of-centre think tank's report with a "health warning" – by stating its overall stance on a particular government policy, for instance, or its ideological position. Of the Left-of-centre think tanks in the CPS's survey – the Social Market Foundation, Demos, the New Economics Foundation and the Institute for Public Policy Research – only one (the IPPR) received a health warning from the BBC more than 10 per cent of the time, while another (the Social Market Foundation) has never received one.
> Contrast this with the Right-of-centre think tanks in the survey – the Centre for Social Justice, the Institute of Economic Affairs, the Centre for Policy Studies, Policy Exchange and the Adam Smith Institute. All received health warnings at least 25 per cent of the time and some received health warnings 60 per cent of the time. "In other words, the BBC seems to treat Right-of-centre views as being more “extreme” and in need of caveats than roughly equivalent Left-of-centre views," writes Latham.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...needs-to-address-broadcasters-left-wing-bias/


 
"Health warnings"? Wtf? He's either on crystal meth or crack. Anyone who isn't a right-wing fucknut will know that the BBC's reportage since the Toxics took power in 2010  is biased to the Right.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2013)

Toby Young bangs his the war drum for intervention in Syria. The "moral case" he says "is overwhelming".



> I think there's a case for British military intervention in Syria provided it's approved by a majority of MPs, as my colleague Douglas Carswell says, and provided the House of Commons isn't misled by the Government. By "military intervention" I don't mean a full-scale invasion with troops on the ground.* I mean a Cruise missile strike against military targets to deter Assad from using chemical weapons again.* Simply recalling Parliament won't do. The Foreign Secretary will first need to set out the case in the House of Commons for limited intervention, making sure he doesn't misrepresent the evidence that Assad's regime has used weapons of mass destruction. After that, there should be a proper debate in which all sides have an opportunity to air their views, and then there should be a vote. Anything short of this would be politically disastrous for David Cameron – and Parliamentary approval, if it's secured, should not be regarded as a blank cheque by the Government. Any significant escalation in Britain's military involvement would also need to be sanctioned by the House of Commons. The motion before the Commons needs to be very carefully worded to avoid mission creep.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...tervention-is-now-overwhelming/#disqus_thread


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Toby Young bangs his the war drum for intervention in Syria. The "moral case" he says "is overwhelming".


 
Young doesn't realise that "mission creep" has to be allowed for, because real life is a bit more complicated for most people than for him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yeah, Toby Young is a kind of poster boy for a certain kind of public school ne'er do well who feels heartened by seeing someone else bungle through life and still land on their feet.


 
The thing is, Young never attended a public school. He went to comprehensive school in North London. His free school allows him to vicariously (and magically) resolve his dissatisfaction with never having been to a public school - where he clearly thinks he should have gone.


----------



## Nylock (Aug 27, 2013)

If Young is so keen on military escalation, maybe he should be at the head of the ground invasion (should it happen).


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2013)

Nylock said:


> If Young is so keen on military escalation, maybe he should be at the head of the ground invasion (should it happen).


 
I'd happily wave him off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

Toby Young, whose military knowledge comes from the tom clancy novels he reads on holiday


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 30, 2013)

Today's blog is a classic. 




> *Britain has become a nation of crisp-eating surrender monkeys*
> 
> 
> It's hard not to conclude that Britain is a little bit smaller following last night's vote in the House of Commons. It wasn't just a rejection of military action against Syria; it was a declaration of neutrality. No longer can we pride ourselves on standing up to tyranny. Gone is the special relationship that meant Britain and America could always count on each other to commit blood and treasure to defending the principles of liberal democracy. The message sent out by the mother of parliaments last night to tyrants across the world was: "Do whatever you like. Gas your own citizens. Murder innocent children. Commit genocide. We won't lift a finger to stop you."
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-a-nation-of-crisp-eating-surrender-monkeys/


 
Terrible headline. Terrible blog.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 30, 2013)

Terrible Cunt.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 30, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today's blog is a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gettin a well deserved kicking in the comments section


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 30, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Gettin a well deserved kicking in the comments section


 
Brilliant!


----------



## agricola (Sep 2, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Terrible headline. Terrible blog.



Its even better today:



> Sir David Frost has rightly been lauded by the obituarists, with all of them singling out the famous television interview in which he extracted a mea culpa from President Nixon over Watergate. No less a source than the Guardian described this as "his greatest journalistic coup".
> 
> But hang on a minute. Nixon was a former public official whom Frost paid for the story. Indeed, it was precisely because Nixon was paid by Frost's production company that the American television networks refused to distribute the programme, dismissing the whole enterprise as "checkbook journalism". Why, then, wasn't Frost arrested as part of Operation Elveden, the police investigation into journalists who've paid officials for stories?
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 2, 2013)

agricola said:


> Its even better today:


Just seen it. Jesus H Christ, what a load of twaddle.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2013)

Today, Tobes asks his readers "Should I try and become a Tory MP"? This is clearly a man who knows his own sewer of a mind.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100234408/should-i-try-and-become-a-tory-mp/

There's more on his blog at The Dictator website.


> The Hammersmith Conservative Association will shortly be looking for a candidate to run against the sitting Labour MP in 2015 and I’m thinking of applying. But by God, it’s a tough decision.
> 
> On the face of it, the case against is pretty overwhelming. The local MP, Andy Slaughter, has a majority of 3,549 and on current projections there will be a swing_away_ from the Tories in London. The Conservatives fielded a strong candidate in 2010 in the form of Shaun Bailey and still couldn’t win it. What hope would I have in 2015 — and that’s assuming I get selected, by no means a foregone conclusion? I’ve spoken to several members of the association and their view is that the successful candidate would have to be prepared to devote every waking moment to the campaign, not least because Slaughter is such a good constituency MP. They mean ‘good’ in the sense that he’ll turn up to the opening of an envelope.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the local Tory Party will pull out all the stops. They're already involved in a massive gerrymandering project that will see thousands of homes demolished on the West Kensington and Gibbs Green Estates.


----------



## Jollity Farm (Sep 5, 2013)

I suppose people have elected foolish attention-seekers to Parliament before. Indeed, some of them are still there. But how is he going to run his super-awesome school, write bollocks for the Telegraph and work as an MP at the same time? He should ask Louise Mensch about that - I hear that on of the things she quit over was realising that MP work affords one little time to write stupid novels and appear on TV.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it's pretty unlikely that he'll win, but either way it means I'll have to see posters of the cunt all over the place during the election.


----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today, Tobes asks his readers "Should I try and become a Tory MP"? This is clearly a man who knows his own sewer of a mind.



Or does he?  First he claims that he spends 40-60 hours a week on his "voluntary, full-time job" involving his free schools, then he claims that he would have to take a pay cut to be an MP.  His only other obvious source of income is his journalism (which probably wouldnt be negatively affected by him being elected, at least based on the experiences of the other hacks in Parliament), so where does he think he will lose money from?  

I also like his insistence at the end that _"I’d be a sorry excuse for a man if I let that put me off. I’ve long ago learnt that the best defence against people bad-mouthing you is to continue to behave decently and honourably"_, which of course follows from him pointing out earlier in the article that Slaughter is both unmarried and doesnt have any kids.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2013)

agricola said:


> Or does he?  First he claims that he spends 40-60 hours a week on his "voluntary, full-time job" involving his free schools, then he claims that he would have to take a pay cut to be an MP.  His only other obvious source of income is his journalism (which probably wouldnt be negatively affected by him being elected, at least based on the experiences of the other hacks in Parliament), so where does he think he will lose money from?
> 
> I also like his insistence at the end that _"I’d be a sorry excuse for a man if I let that put me off. I’ve long ago learnt that the best defence against people bad-mouthing you is to continue to behave decently and honourably"_, which of course follows from him pointing out earlier in the article that Slaughter is both unmarried and doesnt have any kids.


I was being sarcastic when I said "This is clearly a man who knows his own sewer of a mind". 

If he puts in as many hours into his free school as he says he does, I'm surprised he's got much time for anything else. What a bullshitter. 

He isn't one for self-reflexivity either. How the fuck did he get into Oxford? Remind me?


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think it's pretty unlikely that he'll win, but either way it means I'll have to see posters of the cunt all over the place during the election.


He has a 3,000+ majority to overturn, so it's unlikely unless the Tory ruling group on the council (his best pals) manages to move 6,000 Tory voters into the borough in the next year or so.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 5, 2013)

it would be funny to see the muppet try and run for office -especially if the campaign got dirty and personal...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 26, 2013)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/...is-own-wikipedia-page-200-times-in-six-years/
the man needs to be kicked to death in the street.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone who self-consciously refers to themselves as "toadmeister" has to be a bit of a prick (or a c0nt) tbh.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a classic Tobes blog in which he indulges in another one of his 3 minute hates. He tells us "The 'thick rich are irksome but don't forget thick people from modest backgrounds, like Russell Brand".


> *4. Christine Blower*
> 
> The General Secretary of the National Union of Teachers looks like she isn't *the sharpest protractor in the pencil case.* The NUT's most recent act of political self-sabotage was to invite Michael Gove for "talks", then, when he agreed to them, call a strike on the grounds that his offer to talk is "a provocation".
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-from-modest-backgrounds-like-russell-brand/


Protractors aren't "sharp". Pillock.

Pot/kettle/black, Tobes.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I was being sarcastic when I said "This is clearly a man who knows his own sewer of a mind".
> 
> If he puts in as many hours into his free school as he says he does, I'm surprised he's got much time for anything else. What a bullshitter.
> 
> He isn't one for self-reflexivity either. How the fuck did he get into Oxford? Remind me?


This is how he relates his entry to Oxford. He claims it wasn't nepotism, but, well, see what you think:



> I originally applied to Brasenose because the admissions tutor at the time, Harry Judge, had introduced a special scheme to encourage people who weren’t ‘conventional Oxbridge material’ to apply to read PPE. I certainly fell into that category. I failed all my O-levels first time round and, after retaking, ended up with four Cs and a grade one in CSE Drama. After a gruelling interview, the College made me an offer of three Bs at A-level — possibly the lowest conditional offer it had ever issued.
> 
> Having been thrown this lifeline, I made a gargantuan effort and managed to get two Bs and a C. I thought that was that, but I received a photocopied letter from the College secretary that began: ‘I am pleased to know that you will be coming up to Brasenose this October…’ Admittedly, it was not addressed to me personally, but the clear implication was that I had got in.
> 
> ...



From: http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/status-anxiety/2092496/status-anxiety-49/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2013)

Moribund the Toadmeister is here, and he will find out.

I hate his mannerisms (and his politics of course). He does this thing when he speaks where he tries to swallow at the same time. Also whenever he's speaking on thigns like Question Time, after he makes his point, he falls back in his seat and sort of quietly slams his pen on the desk as if to show us how sincere he is and how seriously he takes it all.

Plus he's a gawping twat.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 15, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> This is how he relates his entry to Oxford. He claims it wasn't nepotism, but, well, see what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/status-anxiety/2092496/status-anxiety-49/


He talks a lot about how much people do or are likely to hate him, but it seems to be a defence mechanism, a way of reassuring himself that what he does has nothing to do with how despised he is so he might as well just carry on doing whatever he wants. I'm sure an analyst would find this a great subject for attention. I'd lean towards the application of a blunt instrument personally.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 15, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd lean towards the application of a blunt instrument personally.



How many times? Your banhammer will not work on Toby Young. It can only be used in very limited circumstances.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2013)

I threw a hatchet earlier just to see if imparting speed and spin I could make it a throwing weapon. It buried itself right into the wall of the shed.

more hatchets, less hammers.


----------



## youngian (Nov 15, 2013)

> 1. Russell Brand
> Am I alone in finding almost everything the "comedian" says borderline incomprehensible?


He's a bit scatter gun and flowery but yes you are Toby you think cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> This is how he relates his entry to Oxford. He claims it wasn't nepotism, but, well, see what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/status-anxiety/2092496/status-anxiety-49/


His old man "just happened to be there". Sure...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I threw a hatchet earlier just to see if imparting speed and spin I could make it a throwing weapon. It buried itself right into the wall of the shed.
> 
> more hatchets, less hammers.



You can buy decent throwing hatchets from most "outdoor activities" stores nowadays.


----------



## co-op (Nov 16, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> His old man "just happened to be there". Sure...



What a fantastic story illustrating how schemes to encourage people who "aren't conventional Oxbridge material" end up facilitating idiots like Toby Young who is completely and utterly embedded within the class that already send their children to Oxbridge. Even with all the advantages that he had handed to him on a plate, he still couldn't scrape up the incredibly low grades required of him so his Dad just rang up and - bingo! - in he goes. And he's so unashamed of this that he brags about it in the national press. 

And now he's in the education business


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2013)

co-op said:


> What a fantastic story illustrating how schemes to encourage people who "aren't conventional Oxbridge material" end up facilitating idiots like Toby Young who is completely and utterly embedded within the class that already send their children to Oxbridge. Even with all the advantages that he had handed to him on a plate, he still couldn't scrape up the incredibly low grades required of him so his Dad just rang up and - bingo! - in he goes. And he's so unashamed of this that he brags about it in the national press.
> 
> And now he's in the education business


It's the best possible example of how social capital is used by the ruling class to reproduce its power and recirculate its stale and dodgy ideas. Of course, it doesn't say much about PPE as a academic discipline either.


----------



## co-op (Nov 16, 2013)

And it allows Brasenose and Oxford to point to how many of their students come from comps when loads of those are just as much a part of the Oxbridge elite as the real PSBs.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

Only Toby Young could ride to Bozza's rescue.


> Twitter is aflame with people objecting to Boris Johnson's Margaret Thatcher lecture last night, confirming Peter Hitchens's description of the social network as "a left-wing electronic mob". One of the most common criticisms is that Boris ignored the link between high levels of income inequality, which he condoned, and low levels of social mobility, which he condemned. In other words, he wanted to have his cake and eat it – which isn't surprising given that his "policy" on cake is "having it and eating it", as he once confessed.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...els-of-income-inequality-and-social-mobility/


----------



## Nylock (Nov 29, 2013)

co-op said:


> And now he's in the education business


Funny how all of these "The country's going to hell in a handcart" types are the very ones who, by their toxic words and actions, are taking us all in that direction...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 29, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Only Toby Young could ride to Bozza's rescue.



Toby Young doesn't appear to know what "social mobility" means.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Toby Young doesn't appear to know what "social mobility" means.


Yup. According to my local paper he's going to be opening another one of his 'free' schools in Earl's Court.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 29, 2013)

"A left wing electronic mob"

Apart from all the right wing views that are easily available of course, such as the CONSTANT stream of libertarian wank from people like David "torture is great" Vance that I see every time I watch BBC QT or listen to AQ. 

Honestly I am so sick of people like Hitchens. He finds one or two fringe idiots that agree with his unfounded conservative bollocks and uses them as evidence that he is right and that any opposing consensus, no matter how great or accurate, is wrong. Even on issues such as whether dyslexia or neuro diverse conditions are real!

I wish he wasn't real. I wish Toby Young wasn't real either.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish he wasn't real. I wish Toby Young wasn't real either.


Unfortunately for those of us who do live in the real world people like toby yoiung and peter hitchens are here stealing our oxygen


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

From Zelo Street


> Who might I have in mind? Step forward the loathsome Toby Young, whose latest pronouncement on the subject of Free Schools is notable not for what it _does_ say, but for what it does not. Moreover, Tobes, in his excursion in _Standpoint_ magazine, also manages not to disclose that all may not be well at the West London Free School, the one run by Himself Personally Now.
> 
> The article is modestly titled “_Tristram Hunt’s Lies About Free Schools_”, and Tobes opens by admitting to some problems: “_The headmistress of a new primary in Pimlico resigned unexpectedly, a secondary in Derby was judged ‘dysfunctional’ by Ofsted and another in Bradford stands accused of financial mismanagement_”. This gives us a superb example of _dishonesty by omission_.
> 
> http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/toby-young-pants-on-fire.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 29, 2013)

I has just received a tweet from Hitchens (I assume it's him, it has his face and I cannot believe anyone would be desperate enough to impersonate him). In response to me saying that Hitchens simplyc annot comprehend a world where people might not agree with him that he doesn't care if people don't agree with him as they lack proper thinking skills.

Oh who fucking cares.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 29, 2013)

What it must be like to be a kid or a teacher in Toby Young's free school, just imagine the pontification and interference from him and his idiot mates. I notice that they are looking for a subject Leader of MFL on their website. I wonder if Spanish teachers have to pass some sort of Pinochet supporter test...


----------



## J Ed (Nov 29, 2013)

Couldn't make it up etc


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't hire the Lyric Theatre for their production. I'm sure Tobes's mates (like Harry Phibbs) on the council could have swung it for the WLFS.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 30, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but is there something special about their production of 'Oliver'?


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 14, 2013)

Only self-styled educationalist, Toby Young, could defend a snooty and vile gobshite like Katie Hopkins. In this blog, Tobes tells us how much we need a 'First Amendment'. This idea of 'free speech' that Tobes advocates is one in which people like La Hopkins are allowed to spew bile without being challenged. For to challenge such abhorrent views is a refusal of 'free speech'... apparently.


> I'm thinking here of Katie Hopkins, the Sun columnist and reality show contestant who regularly incurs the wrath of the liberal Left on Twitter by expressing unfashionable opinions. A couple of weeks ago, she got into trouble for issuing the following tweet shortly after the helicopter crash in Glasgow:
> 
> Life expectancy in Scotland based 07/08 birth is 59.5. Goodness me. That lot will do anything to avoid working until retirement.
> 
> ...



To have a 'first amendent' you'd need to have a document; a constitution or bill of rights first.

He's supported, as ever, by a mix of LOLibertarians, Kippers and headbangers. This comment gives La Hopkins remarks the thumbs up:




> english_pensioner
> • 16 hours ago
> 
> −
> ...



So delusional. 

Vote UKIP for a return to the 11th century.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2013)

Even within his contradictory and stupid libertarian ideology a right to free speech does not give you the right to an audience. (Unfortunately) no one is forcibly stopping Katie Hopkins from speaking, 'consumers' are asking mostly private TV companies to alter a product that they pay for or is it only okay when censorship is imposed by big capital?


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 14, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Even within his contradictory and stupid libertarian ideology a right to free speech does not give you the right to an audience. (Unfortunately) no one is forcibly stopping Katie Hopkins from speaking, 'consumers' are asking mostly private TV companies to alter a product that they pay for or is it only okay when censorship is imposed by big capital?


He's using Hopkins to have a pop at 'the Left' but I suspect there are people who don't consider themselves to be left-wing who find her outbursts tiresome and ill-informed.


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> He's using Hopkins to have a pop at 'the Left' but I suspect there are people who don't consider themselves to be left-wing who find her outbursts tiresome and ill-informed.



She is phenomenally tedious, albeit she is probably required to be in order to stay in work.  

As for Young, its magnificent how far a distance he can miss the point by.  For a start, the First Amendment wouldnt protect Hopkins against a campaign of this kind (as even he admits), nor would it prevent her being sacked by either ITV or the Sun.  Secondly, the fact that Hopkins hasnt been arrested, sued or broken _any_ law tends to suggest that a First Amendment-style piece of legislation _isnt_ needed (at least based on this incident).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 14, 2013)

agricola said:


> She is phenomenally tedious, albeit she is probably required to be in order to stay in work.


And being hired as a rentagob by This Morning seems to be the only work she's got. I don't think any of her business ventures have gotten anywhere. She couldn't even persude Alansugar to waste his time on her.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Only self-styled educationalist, Toby Young, could defend a snooty and vile gobshite like Katie Hopkins. In this blog, Tobes tells us how much we need a 'First Amendment'. This idea of 'free speech' that Tobes advocates is one in which people like La Hopkins are allowed to spew bile without being challenged. For to challenge such abhorrent views is a refusal of 'free speech'... apparently.
> 
> 
> To have a 'first amendent' you'd need to have a document; a constitution or bill of rights first.
> ...


Like you say Penishead basically wants a  first amendment which prevents us disagreeing with the likes of him,Hopkins and their vile ilk.......


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> And being hired as a rentagob by This Morning seems to be the only work she's got. I don't think any of her business ventures have gotten anywhere. She couldn't even persude Alansugar to waste his time on her.


http://companycheck.co.uk/company/06289329
She makes a living by being a dull ignorant turgid offensive troll......a low rent Dick Littlecock if you like....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 15, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...plying-to-zadie-smith-on-the-today-programme/


actually to be fair he has a point.
To blame everything on a tory government is bollocks. but somehow you socialist pricks manage it whilst forgetting your own part. I was fucking homeless and jobless during Blairs stint. Asked for help and got fuck all. I would get the same today but to blame this on a style of government is a waste of time to the bigger problem




idiots


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 15, 2013)

lolwut


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 15, 2013)

fuck off dickhead: 

You done shit in the last 10 years?


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)

Life expectancy in Scotland based 07/08 birth is 59.5. Goodness me. That lot will do anything to avoid working until retirement.


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 15, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> fuck off dickhead:
> 
> You done shit in the last 10 years?



'dickhead.'

Quite.

Have you actually read any of this thread before mouthing off, 'anarchist'?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://companycheck.co.uk/company/06289329
> She makes a living by being a dull ignorant turgid offensive troll......a low rent Dick Littlecock if you like....


I knew her business was in the hole. I think her only employee was one of her lovers/partners/food. 

£11k down; she should try becoming an MP. Oh wait...

Stood locally as well. Complete no show.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://companycheck.co.uk/company/06289329
> She makes a living by being a dull ignorant turgid offensive troll......a low rent Dick Littlecock if you like....


Her company's net worth is £-11,927


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

It has a negative net worth because liabilities outweigh assets. That's actually a Good Thing; it means there is an order book. Liabilities are the same thing as sales.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 15, 2013)

*shrugs* Order book?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> actually to be fair he has a point.
> To blame everything on a tory government is bollocks. but somehow you socialist pricks manage it whilst forgetting your own part. I was fucking homeless and jobless during Blairs stint. Asked for help and got fuck all. I would get the same today but to blame this on a style of government is a waste of time to the bigger problem
> 
> 
> ...



Some of us didn't support Blair or his ideas, and those who did pretty much abjured socialism simply *by* supporting him - New Labour and socialism didn't mix.
So, mouthing abuse like "socialist pricks" misses the point almost as much as you're claiming others do, doesn't it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It has a negative net worth because liabilities outweigh assets. That's actually a Good Thing; it means there is an order book. Liabilities are the same thing as sales.



It *can* mean that, obviously.
It doesn't *necessarily* mean that, though. It *can* mean that her company is "in a hole".


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 15, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some of us didn't support Blair or his ideas, and those who did pretty much abjured socialism simply *by* supporting him - New Labour and socialism didn't mix.
> So, mouthing abuse like "socialist pricks" misses the point almost as much as you're claiming others do, doesn't it?


no.

You fuckers will never get anywhere cos of all your infighting and egos. When i was a kid i used to buy the socialist worker. Then i realised they really wouldnt achieve shite. Ever. Keep  arguing amongst yourselves.


----------



## love detective (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It has a negative net worth because liabilities outweigh assets. That's actually a Good Thing; it means there is an order book. Liabilities are the same thing as sales.



What utter nonsense


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> You fuckers will never get anywhere cos of all your infighting and egos. When i was a kid i used to buy the socialist worker. Then i realised they really wouldnt achieve shite. Ever. Keep  arguing amongst yourselves.



Did you get a job at PWC or KPMG?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 15, 2013)

an oil company, an investment bank, pharma, and a shipping company. When i was homeless and down and out on my luck, socialism gave  me fuck all. Despite me singing its virtues. Nowadays, i will look after myself. I taught me everything i know. i owe nothing to noone.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Dec 15, 2013)

agricola said:


> Did you get a job at PWC or KPMG?




If he did it was probably due to the "old Schoolboy Network" or someone in the family with the right connections pulling in a favour as i doubt it was on any ability


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah cos irish labourer pulls alot of strings. Get to fuck prick.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It has a negative net worth because liabilities outweigh assets. That's actually a Good Thing; it means there is an order book. Liabilities are the same thing as sales.



How can having liabilities that outweigh assets be a "good thing"?

And how are "liabilities the same thing as sales"?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> And how are "liabilities the same thing as sales"?



Imagine that, just before I close my accounts, I agree to make you a hat.

I charge you £10 and promise you the hat in a while.

I pay myself £6 as salary, put £2 away for a rainy day and spend £2 on the requisite materials.

I now have £4 in assets and cash, but £10 in liabilities, because I owe you a hat.

My business, on a very crude reckoning, has a net value of -£6.


----------



## ibilly99 (Dec 15, 2013)

I bet secretly TY knows about this thread and comes over now and again to check the aspic - it means he's important. When no one cares any more the thread will have achieved it's purpose.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2013)

tbf whinging about a pantomine twat Katie Hopkins is worse than useless, she's just a nice little easy target for people to tut at whilst far more real, subtle forms of snobbery and prejudice go on.

It's like people on facebook all expressing how outraged they are that someone could stick a banger up a cats arse and please share if you care about cats bums.


----------



## love detective (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Imagine that, just before I close my accounts, I agree to make you a hat.
> 
> I charge you £10 and promise you the hat in a while.
> 
> ...



Again utter nonsense

In the situation you describe (i.e. accepting money for a sale that has not yet been honoured) as the £10 received in relation to that sale is deferred (for future release to P&L as revenue when the sale is actually completed and the revenue can then be legally recognised) then the expenses relating to the performance of that sale would also be deferred, therefore your balance sheet at the end of the period in relation to that transaction alone would be:-

*Assets*

Bank 2 (initial receipt of £10, less £6 paid out for salary and £2 paid out for materials)
Deferred Expenses 8 (salary of £6 and materials of £2)
Total Assets 10
*Liabilities *

Deferred Revenue 10
Total Liabilities 10
When the hat is actually delivered both the deferred revenue and the expenses relating to them would be released to the P&L giving the following situation

*Assets*

Bank 2
*Shareholders Funds/Capital & Reserves*

Retained Profit 2 (£10 sales, less £8 expenses)
At no point are liabilities greater than assets in your example

some types of liabilities on a company's balance sheet may represent cash received for sales that have not yet been delivered/honoured but you are completely wrong to state that liabilities are the same thing as sales. Sales that are made and delivered prior to receiving the money for them will never go near the balance sheet as liabilities (instead they will represent an asset relating to the money due to the company from the customer). Likewise all kinds of liabilities are present on a companies balance sheet that have nothing to do with specific sales (debt, loan capital, tax liabilities, lease obligations, overdrafts etc. etc.)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Fair enough.

In the real world, though, when looking at small consulting businesses which don't need to report too much, looking at liabilities is a pretty good way of estimating the size of work at hand.

Also, as far as I know - and I'm a manager, not an accountant - revenue recognition doesn't always work like that. A certain proportion can be booked on commencing work, and has been everywhere I've ever worked, including PLCs.

And why is the salary deferred? It's been paid, hasn't it?


----------



## love detective (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> In the real world, though, when looking at small consulting businesses which don't need to report too much, looking at liabilities is a pretty good way of estimating the size of work at hand.



In the real world looking at liabilities is a good way of estimating how much liabilities a company has, nothing more

To look at the 'size of work at hand' you would need to look at particular types of liabilities (i.e. those representing deferred revenue) and separate them out from other types which are irrelevant for those purposes, but even then that's just part of the story. In addition you'd need to look at other parts of the balance sheet and P&L to get the overall picture (i.e. sales that have been made and are being worked on but which no money has been received yet or won't be received until the sale has been fully completed etc - these will not be part of liabilities at all)

Saying the more liabilities the better is an absurd thing to do frankly. A company could have taken out loads of loans & finance from various sources and then spunked the money on a project or venture that returned nothing or next to nothing. Their balance sheet at that point would be a massive liability representing the various loans taken out. There would be little assets and a huge loss representing negative shareholders funds/capital & reserves. So these liabilities in no way says anything about the the size of work at hand. Likewise the overall net negative value of the company does not in the slightest suggest it's in a good state.



> Also, as far as I know - and I'm a manager, not an accountant - revenue recognition doesn't always work like that. A certain proportion can be booked on commencing work, and has been everywhere I've ever worked, including PLCs.



Well it was you in your example who stated that your company would be reporting £10 of liabilities at the close of accounts, so I was taking your lead and going on the basis that you hadn't recognised any of the income as revenue at that stage. If you had of recognised some of that as revenue (which would imply that some of the value of the sale had been delivered to the customer) then the liability would reduce by an equivalent amount which would have worked even more against the case you were making in relation to high liabilities. But in any case it wouldn't have made any difference, your company would still not have a net negative value position whether you recognised none of the revenue or all of it



> And why is the salary deferred? It's been paid, hasn't it?



for the same reason as the £10 received is deferred - because the basic accounting principle of revenue recognition is that you match the costs incurred against revenues received for a particular transaction - whether the income or expenditure has been physically received or paid out doesn't impact at all at what stage it's recognised as revenue or costs


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 15, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> an oil company, an investment bank, pharma, and a shipping company. When i was homeless and down and out on my luck, socialism gave  me fuck all. Despite me singing its virtues. Nowadays, i will look after myself. I taught me everything i know. i owe nothing to noone.



When and where was this socialism you speak of?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 16, 2013)

1990s UK


----------



## revol68 (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> 1990s UK



shut up you utter wank sock.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 16, 2013)

iF hopkins was the business success she thinks she is, she wouldn't be on the fucking TV moaning about overweight children or whatever bullshit she's paid to troll about this week.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> iF hopkins was the business success she thinks she is, she wouldn't be on the fucking TV moaning about overweight children or whatever bullshit she's paid to troll about this week.


Exactly. What is her business skill? Does anyone know? 

She's a perfect match for Tobes. Both of them are quite dense and reactionary.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> 1990s UK


Which part of the '90's would this be? The thatcherite first 7 years or the neo-thatcherite final 3?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 16, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Exactly. What is her business skill? Does anyone know?
> 
> She's a perfect match for Tobes. Both of them are quite dense and reactionary.


Her business skill seems to be other people's fellas!







Allegedly of course!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> no.
> 
> You fuckers will never get anywhere cos of all your infighting and egos.



Yeah, because what I do on the boards is the sum of my life, isn't it? 

You soft-headed tosser.



> When i was a kid i used to buy the socialist worker. Then i realised they really wouldnt achieve shite. Ever. Keep  arguing amongst yourselves.



There's your mistake - you mistook a bunch of Trot vanguardists for socialism.  Kind of shows your condescension up for what it is - ill-informed bitter bollocks from a flaccid cock.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> an oil company, an investment bank, pharma, and a shipping company. When i was homeless and down and out on my luck, socialism gave  me fuck all. Despite me singing its virtues. Nowadays, i will look after myself. I taught me everything i know. i owe nothing to noone.



Of course you did.  You owe nothing to the people who made you literate, or who funded your healthcare until you were old enough to contribute toward it yourself, eh?

Self-righteous muppet. 

Fucking next you'll be banging on about having attended the University of Life, Faculty of Hard Knocks, like all the other self-righteous boring arses, you great fucking plum! 

I promote you to Cptin Fceplm, you twat!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> 1990s UK



So, this'd be around the time New Labour starting coming out of the woodwork, and into positions of power, which mean that (even more than Kinnock, and despite the promise Smith showed on some topics) there was about as much socialism in parliamentary politics as there is in a pair of aristo's jodhpurs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> iF hopkins was the business success she thinks she is, she wouldn't be on the fucking TV moaning about overweight children or whatever bullshit she's paid to troll about this week.



She appears to have morphed into one of those "personalities" who measures their success in column inches.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 16, 2013)

I was being a tit and I apologise


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I was being a tit and I apologise



To be fair, you have a sort of point about socialism having failed, but (IMO) that's not because it's inherently worthless, it's because the format in which it interfaces with power (through parliamentary democracy) is shit, and is so encrusted with the values of the "haves" rather than the "have-nots", that it's not an effective forum for most forms of socialism except Fabianism (which was effectively designed to be top-down and reformist - i.e. let's make things a *little* better for the workers - rather than to be a socialism where people had more say in their own fates).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 16, 2013)

I do not think it worthless at all. i love the idea. But what annoys me is the lack of getting it to work, which as you say is the current democratic system not being conducive towards such systems and therefore makes such a framework unachievable,


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 3, 2014)

Tobes is always eager to demonstrate how 'free market' (what's wrong with this picture?) capitalism is better than 'socialism'. Today he flourishes a chart from the American Enterprise Institute in response to John Pilger's excoriation of capitalism on yesterday's edition of Today on Radio 4. He also plugs Hannan's book about, er, 'freedom'.


> Take a look at the above chart, originally published on the Carpe Diem blog of the American Enterprise Institute. As the post's author Mark J Perry says, it illustrates "one of the most remarkable achievements in human history – the 80 per cent reduction in world poverty in only 36 years, from 26.8 per cent of the world’s population living on $1 or less (in 1987 dollars) in 1970 to only 5.4 per cent in 2006."
> 
> Perry goes on to quote Arthur Brooks, the president of the American Enterprise Institute, who is in little doubt about who or what is responsible for this remarkable reduction:
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow those radio 4 guest editors have really upset the village elders!

Even on this morning's show they were moaning about John Pilger. Pathetic.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 5, 2014)

Toby is *apparently* setting up an online vote exchange system for Tory/UKIP voters. As you do, he's written a Mail on Sunday comment piece about it but admits he's yet to plan it or design the website. You have to wonder whether he'll actually do it given his hilarious failure to turn up to his own meagre pro-austerity demo in 2011.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 5, 2014)

a vote exchange system? How would that work?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> a vote exchange system? How would that work?


Hook Tory and UKIP voters up in key marginals to 'swap' votes according to which is most likely to defeat the, ahem, left wing party in that constituency. Basically a more formalised tactical voting (which requires a lot of faith). Essentially, given the electoral gulf, it's an attempt at a mass transfer of UKIP votes to the Tories.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 5, 2014)

What a pillock.

No honour among thieves Tobes. 

Twat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2014)

Tobes repeats his Tory-UKIP electoral alliance proposal that he 'outlined' in his earlier blog. He's sounds desperate. 
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...between-the-tories-and-ukip-join-my-campaign/
Have a look at the Kippers who've left comments. They scoff at his overtures. 

This one is particularly amusing.


> jackcadeisback
> • 12 minutes ago
> 
> −
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2014)

A fight has broken out on Telegraph blogs between Michael Heaver and Tobes. It's popcorn time. 


> Toby Young's "Country before Party" campaign seems to be the type of caricature of British politics that both entirely misunderstands both Ukip as a new electoral force and the new composition of British politics altogether.
> 
> The entire basis for its existence is to seemingly put David Cameron back in Number 10. Is that really a patriotic thing to be calling for, given the track record of this man since he has taken power? Polling has shown repeatedly now that the vast majority of Ukip voters don't think so.
> 
> ...



Heaver's still ranting abut Bulgaria and Romania. Fuckwit.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2014)

Lordy, lordy...where to start with this one?

Well, first up, here's the pic that goes with his c0ntship's Tele piece:-








'kinnel, these stupid fuckers are rattled......'tactical voting' to 'heal' the split right vote:-

*



			Ukip can beat Labour in the Wythenshawe and Sale East by-election – and Conservatives should support them
		
Click to expand...

*


> As one of the architects of the Country Before Party campaign, I'll be urging all those who want to stop Ed Miliband and secure an EU referendum to vote Ukip in those seats _*where Ukip is better placed to beat Labour than the Conservatives*_. If Farage decides to concentrate the party's resources on unseating Labour MPs in the North and the Midlands, Conservatives should reciprocate by not campaigning too energetically in those same seats because it's in our interests for Ukip to turn its attention away from winning Conservative-held seats in the South. By "Conservatives" I don't mean the party panjandrums, who are duty-bound to support the Tory candidates. I mean the party's supporters.





> In order to advance this cause, _*it will be enormously helpful if Ukip wins the forthcoming by-election in the constituency of Wythenshawe and Sale East.*_
> 
> _*I will be urging all Conservative voters to get behind the Ukip candidate, just as I'll be urging Kippers to get behind the Eurosceptic Tory candidates in 2015 in those seats in which the Conservatives are best placed to win. If voters of both persuasions are prepared to put country before party, Miliband won't stand a chance.*_




*For the record, this according to Young is what "better placed to beat Labour than the Conservatives" looks like:-*

*2010 GE:- *

Paul Goggins Labour 17,987 44.1 -8.0
*Janet Clowes Conservative 10,412 25.6 +3.3*
Martin Eakins Liberal Democrat 9,107 22.3 +0.9
Bernard Todd BNP 1,572 3.9 _N/A_
*Christopher Cassidy UKIP 1,405 3.4 +0.4*
Lynn Worthington TUSC 268 0.7 -0.3

**


----------



## Nylock (Jan 11, 2014)

If ever anyone needed evidence that tobes is a deluded wanker then that^ was it


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2014)

Nylock said:


> If ever anyone needed evidence that tobes is a deluded wanker then that^ was it



I'm actually wondering if the colossal bellend might have just got himself chucked out of the tory party? 

Calling for punters to vote for another party?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2014)

"Country before party".... PMSL!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 12, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hook Tory and UKIP voters up in key marginals to 'swap' votes according to which is most likely to defeat the, ahem, left wing party in that constituency. Basically a more formalised tactical voting (which requires a lot of faith). Essentially, given the electoral gulf, it's an attempt at a mass transfer of UKIP votes to the Tories.



Surely there's scope to dishonestly abuse this, or at the very best sow confusion. I'll happily trade my Tory vote (yeah right) for someone else to vote UKIP somewhere that it wasn't helpful!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

I think his hopes on wythenshaw up thread are now doomed after labour/UKIP peformance last night in Trafford (this is next door):

Labour 1377 (44.6%)
Conservative 1258 (40.8%)
UKIP 234 (7.6%)
Lib Dems 150 (4.9%)
Green 67 (2.2%)

Total 3086


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 27, 2014)

Helmet head tells us that "BBC comedian (Rufus Hound) says Cameron wants your kids to die". How I wish Toby Young would dry up and blow away.


> This is a new low. Rufus Hound, the host of a Radio 4 comedy programme, has announced he's standing for election to the European Parliament and accused the Prime Minister of wanting children to die. In a blog post entitled "David and Jeremy want your kids to die (unless you're rich)", Hound rails against the "politico douchebags" who are "taking away your kids access to medicine":
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...comedian-says-cameron-wants-your-kids-to-die/



Here's part of a Twitter exchange between the terminally thick Tobes and Hound.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 27, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Helmet head tells us that "BBC comedian (Rufus Hound) says Cameron wants your kids to die". How I wish Toby Young would dry up and blow away.
> 
> 
> Here's part of a Twitter exchange between the terminally thick Tobes and Hound.



Hound's defence of Jimmy Carr's tax avoidance was embarassing " he 's a nice man /its not illehal / gives loads to chariddeee" - fuck off, plse.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 27, 2014)

cantsin said:


> Hound's defence of Jimmy Carr's tax avoidance was embarassing " he 's a nice man /its not illehal / gives loads to chariddeee" - fuck off, plse.


Well, that may be the case but Young isn't exactly in the best position to be throwing stones.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 27, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Well, that may be the case but Young isn't exactly in the best position to be throwing stones.



why not ?  he's being savaged by a Nu lab sheep with a track record in daft , weak kneed hypocrisy, he looks to be in a good position to throw stones/invective/whatever?

If you have any examples of Youngs ' hypocrisy re: tax / avoidance etc, plse show us


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2014)

Tobes has excelled himself this time. 


> Earlier today on Twitter, Tim Montgomerie expressed amazement that 26 Anglican bishops had chosen to write to the Mirror, of all papers, to express their discomfort over the government's welfare reforms:
> 
> Who advised the churchleaders to write to The Mirror? Only the Morning Star's platform would have given their message a more political spin.
> 
> ...



The CofE is an "outpost of the Labour Party"?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2014)

cantsin said:


> why not ?  he's being savaged by a Nu lab sheep with a track record in daft , weak kneed hypocrisy, he looks to be in a good position to throw stones/invective/whatever?
> 
> If you have any examples of Youngs ' hypocrisy re: tax / avoidance etc, plse show us


Weird.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 21, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Weird.



not weird, was just pointing out that Toby Young is a slimy , dishonest ( eg : his near farcical attempts to claim his Free School is non selective ) , vicious piece of Tory garbage, but I don't associate him with hypocrisy/dishonesty on tax matters, whereas Jimmy Carr....so TY seems in a good position to 'throw stones' in this instance.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2014)

cantsin said:


> not weird, was just pointing out that Toby Young is a slimy , dishonest ( eg : his near farcical attempts to claim his Free School is non selective ) , vicious piece of Tory garbage, but I don't associate him with hypocrisy/dishonesty on tax matters, whereas Jimmy Carr....so TY seems in a good position to 'throw stones' in this instance.


Yes, weird, because you use the same argument as Young. 

As for tax avoidance, Young has already penned this in defence of dodging.


> I've been roundly abused on Twitter today by those who believe that tax avoidance is immoral, following the publication of my review of Nicholas Shaxson's book on tax havens in the Mail on Sunday.  Among those who've taken a pop at me is UK Uncut, the organisation that campaigns against tax avoidance (and much else besides). Rather than trade insults with UK Uncut and others, I thought it would be more productive to set out the case for the defence here and invite them to respond in the comments. Hopefully, a playground spat can be transformed into a grown up debate.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...rally-wrong-its-perfectly-sensible-behaviour/



I think it's a pretty fair bet he does exactly the same thing as Carr.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's your grown up debate:

Tax avoidance is hypocrisy and immoral.

Go fuck yourself.

Have a nice day!


----------



## cantsin (Feb 21, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, weird, because you use the same argument as Young.
> 
> As for tax avoidance, Young has already penned this in defence of dodging.
> 
> ...



but again ( and we're getting into pedantry, but ..whevs ) 'hypocrisy'? TY an out and out,  small state, avoid-any-tax-you can/f+@ck everyone" Tory - whereas Carr claims to be something else, ie : is a hypocrite.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2014)

cantsin said:


> but again ( and we're getting into pedantry, but ..whevs ) 'hypocrisy'? TY an out and out,  small state, avoid-any-tax-you can/f+@ck everyone" Tory - whereas Carr claims to be something else, ie : is a hypocrite.


Yes, it is pedantry. What exactly does Carr claim to be? Indeed, what does any of this have to do with Rufus Hound's candidature? So what if he slapped Carr on the back. Young's sole line of attack is to attack Hound through Carr. It's a bit pathetic tbh.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 21, 2014)

He's obviously a tax dodger, why else put your head above the parapet?

He tries to make it sound as though HMRC are charging him X and then asking for an additional Y and that by legal machinery he only has to pay X and that is correct and moral. In truth HMRC ask for X and he by legal machinery reduce X and pay a fraction thereof.


----------



## treelover (Feb 21, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Helmet head tells us that "BBC comedian (Rufus Hound) says Cameron wants your kids to die". How I wish Toby Young would dry up and blow away.
> 
> 
> Here's part of a Twitter exchange between the terminally thick Tobes and Hound.




When you think of the good that his Dad did, and then this...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh the faux outrage!

spare me, the pious hypocrisy of these self righteous wingnuts!

'How dare thou attack poor David!'

ffs! 

I'm getting angry now; perhaps I should watch the Benefits Britain debate again, to calm down.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> When you think of the good that his Dad did, and then this...


Apparently, Michael Young was being satirical when he coined the word 'meritocracy'.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, it is pedantry. *What exactly does Carr claim to be*? Indeed, what does any of this have to do with Rufus Hound's candidature? So what if he slapped Carr on the back. Young's sole line of attack is to attack Hound through Carr. It's a bit pathetic tbh.



Jimmy Carr claims to be a Labour voter - he is a tax avoider and a hypocrite, because Labour claim to be against tax evasion.


----------



## treelover (Feb 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Apparently, Michael Young was being satirical when he coined the word 'meritocracy'.




not sure what you mean there Nino


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2014)

cantsin said:


> Jimmy Carr claims to be a Labour voter - he is a tax avoider and a hypocrite, because Labour claim to be against tax evasion.


He may be a Labour voter but he's no revolutionary socialist. He's a liberal.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> not sure what you mean there Nino



Oh? This is from the horse's mouth.


> The book was a satire meant to be a warning (which needless to say has not been heeded) against what might happen to Britain between 1958 and the imagined final revolt against the meritocracy in 2033.
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2001/jun/29/comment


----------



## cantsin (Feb 23, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> He may be a Labour voter *but he's no revolutionary socialist.* He's a liberal.



huh ? You think only 'revo socs.' are against tax evasion?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 24, 2014)

cantsin said:


> huh ? You think only 'revo socs.' are against tax evasion?


*shrugs* I give up.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 24, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Oh? This is from the horse's mouth.


Toby thinks we has a meritocracy?


----------



## agricola (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Toby thinks we has a meritocracy?



I think his ego does.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2014)

Today Tobes says "let them eat doughnuts and rack up huge amounts of debt by borrowing from payday loan companies".


> You don't have to look very far to find evidence of this puritanical streak on the Left. It's there in Stella Creasy's campaign against payday loans, in Labour's demands for tighter controls over high street gambling machines, in Andy Sawford's attack on Waitrose for giving away free coffee, in Andy Burnham's call for a ban on sugary cereals like Frostiesand "new thinking about tackling child obesity".
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ome-the-party-of-beer-bingo-and-lamborghinis/



Twat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Today Tobes says "let them eat doughnuts and rack up huge amounts of debt by borrowing from payday loan companies".
> 
> 
> Twat.



I could call him all sorts of rude names, but the truth is that he's not so stupid that he can't help talking shit. 
The truth is worse - that he cares so little about anyone who isn't a chap like himself, that this is his usual mode of thought.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2014)

heh good old andy sawford. Currently rules Corby in some indy/labour lash up


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I could call him all sorts of rude names, but the truth is that he's not so stupid that he can't help talking shit.
> The truth is worse - that he cares so little about anyone who isn't a chap like himself, that this is his usual mode of thought.


His is a form of verbal incontinence. Free speech in Tobesworld means "I talk shit and you shut the fuck up".


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The truth is worse - that he cares so little about anyone who isn't a chap like himself, that this is his usual mode of thought.



That is an especially wonderful example of that thought process, though - arguing the key to understanding "the masses" is not to bring more of them into your party, not to examine what it is that motivates them, not even to actually meet some of them; but instead to just follow the advice of Toby Young.


----------



## cantsin (May 11, 2014)

going to be interesting to see how this loss of 3 head teachers in 3 years at Young's Free School plays out - the staff are supposedly under strict non disclosure orders, and 3 heads in that period at any other educational establishment would be a strong indicator of internal crisis of some sort - all this during what's starting to look like a critical time for the Free Schools programme/Gove etc. 

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/toby-youngs-free-school-loses-another-headteacher-9326416.html


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2014)

The local council was completely behind Tobes's school. They even went as far as to evict the tenants (all of them charities or community groups) from Palingswick House, which is being refurbished for shitloads of money.

One of the school's supporters is a former councillor and the spouse of a current councillor who happens to write for the Daily Heil. Now I'm not suggesting that anything untoward has taken place but...

Here's Hammersmith and Fulham Council trumpeting the arrival of WLFS.
http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Directory/News/Free_school_gets_the_ok.asp

Here's an earlier piece from The Standard. Notice how the caption beneath Tobes's picture uses the word "educator" to describe him. Surely a matter of debate?


----------



## shygirl (May 11, 2014)

Its fucking scandalous the way these people get away with their incompetence.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 11, 2014)

Does he have any background in teaching?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

well lets have it right- in order to bolster his cherry picking project Mr. Gove has diverted funds away from basic education for all. That's what I expect from tories, they steal public funds for their pet projects which invariably turn out to be white elephants. And the money has vanished into the black hole marked 'a ministers latest fail'.

I care about education in an abstract manner (I don't have to teach them). But really? The man has quite clear;y raided a sensible fund to bankroll his fucking free school project- and if anyone has an interest in the history of educational practises they will know why this whole scheme was arse from day 1.

But he is shaking things up New broom! Same tired old tory cock wielding it though


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does he have any background in teaching?


He taught in an inner city comp in Leeds for about 7 years, and then did a short stint with a local education regulator in London.


----------



## cantsin (May 12, 2014)

Corax said:


> He taught in an inner city comp in Leeds for about 7 years, and then did a short stint with a local education regulator in London.



is that serious ? I know he was comp educated himself, and he could have conceivably done that during 2000 - 2007 I guess:

"After being sacked by _Vanity Fair_ in 1998, Young remained in New York for a further two years, working as a columnist at _New York Press_. He returned to the UK in 2000 and is currently an associate editor of _The Spectator_, where he writes a weekly column, and a blogger for _The Daily Telegraph_. His blog was long listed for the 2012 George Orwell Prize for blogging.[11]"


----------



## nino_savatte (May 12, 2014)

cantsin said:


> is that serious ? I know he was comp educated himself, and he could have conceivably done that during 2000 - 2007 I guess:
> 
> "After being sacked by _Vanity Fair_ in 1998, Young remained in New York for a further two years, working as a columnist at _New York Press_. He returned to the UK in 2000 and is currently an associate editor of _The Spectator_, where he writes a weekly column, and a blogger for _The Daily Telegraph_. His blog was long listed for the 2012 George Orwell Prize for blogging.[11]"


No, he's had fuck all teaching experience.


----------



## cantsin (May 12, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> No, he's had fuck all teaching experience.


ah, my irony bypass issues flaring up again, forget I spoke


----------



## nino_savatte (May 12, 2014)

cantsin said:


> ah, my irony bypass issues flaring up again, forget I spoke


Eh?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 12, 2014)

In Yesterday's Telegraph blogs, Tobes whines "Latest fee schools 'scandal' is just another story Clegg manufactured to attack Gove".


> I see Nick Clegg has been briefing against Michael Gove again. Scarcely a week goes by without one of the Left-wing papers carrying an anti-free schools story. Yesterday, the Guardian claimed that half of the new primary free schools opening this September have failed to fill all their places, and today the Observer led on "leaked information from a senior government source" (Clegg, in other words) that Gove has transferred £400m from the Basic Need funding pot to plug a funding gap in the free schools programme.
> 
> The first story is pure flimflam. Very few primaries, whether free schools or not, will have filled _all_ their reception places at this point in the admissions cycle. The way admissions work is that primaries go out with offers around mid-April, parents are given at least two weeks to respond, then, when the primaries have worked out how many places they have left to fill, they go out with a second round of offers, give the second lot of parents two weeks to respond… and so on. This process is called "the churn" and often continues right up until the beginning of September. So it's hardly surprising that new free schools haven't filled all their places yet. I don't suppose more than 5 per cent of primaries have. Without a comparison between free schools and council-run primaries, it's impossible to say whether the about-to-open free schools are faring badly or not.



No mention of the 3 headteachers who have left his school in mysterious circumstances.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> In Yesterday's Telegraph blogs, Tobes whines "Latest fee schools 'scandal' is just another story Clegg manufactured to attack Gove".
> 
> 
> No mention of the 3 headteachers who have left his school in mysterious circumstances.



He's hardly going to do so, is he, especially if he personally had anything to do with it (and given his ongoing penchant for using the school as a backdrop to self-publicising, I strongly suspect that Cueball's "hands-on" proprietorial manner *is* involved).


----------



## cantsin (May 12, 2014)

cantsin said:


> ah, my irony bypass issues flaring up again, forget I spoke



(had thought Corax was being serious)


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsore...ion.html?WT.mc_id=605722&source=TrafficDriver
Shame it was'nt over a cliff.....


----------



## equationgirl (May 17, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsore...ion.html?WT.mc_id=605722&source=TrafficDriver
> Shame it was'nt over a cliff.....


The editor of the article needs pushing over a cliff - 'in vein' indeed.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 18, 2014)

From that article


> His career didn’t get off to the greatest start either: “I kept getting sacked by various Fleet Street newspapers and it got me thinking: ‘the only way I’m going to hold down a job is if I set up my own magazine and appoint myself editor’ – so that’s what I did.”



The magazine didn't last that long.

The words "inspirational" and "Toby Young" don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> From that article
> 
> 
> The magazine didn't last that long.
> ...



The staff mounted a _coup_ against him and chucked him out, as I recall.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 18, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The staff mounted a _coup_ against him and chucked him out, as I recall.


Indeed, they did. It says a lot for his 'leadership' of the WLFS too. Plus ca change and all that.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 18, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The staff mounted a _coup_ against him and chucked him out, as I recall.


no, it folded. there weren't any staff. assuming you mean `the modern review.` burchill and him fell out.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2014)

http://www.asbestosthetruth.com/new...-host-for-asbestos-the-truth-2014-conference/
Wonder will he be installing it in his free school........


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2014)

Coolfonz said:


> no, it folded. there weren't any staff. assuming you mean `the modern review.` burchill and him fell out.



My memory must be faulty.  I was sure it ran for 2 or 3 issues after Young was deposed, and that it wasn't just him and Burchill that fell out, but rather him and anyone who had any talent.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2014)

The West London Free School: getting hammered on the taxpayers' money.


> As the loathsome Toby Young continues in position as CEO of the West London Free School (WLFS), more information arrives on *Zelo Street* regarding events that led to the sudden departure of former head teacher Sam Naismith. It makes awful reading, showing that the misuse of taxpayers’ money was worse than previously revealed, and casts doubt on Tobes’ suitability as a manager.
> http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/wlfs-seedy-reality.html


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 6, 2014)

hmm quite  a diverse staff for a London urban state funded school...also none of these new fangled ms's  for the unmarried ladies..

http://www.westlondonfreeschool.co.uk/staff.html


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 7, 2014)

Just like their board of governors.
http://www.westlondonfreeschool.co.uk/governors.html


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 7, 2014)

Not even a token nod to diversity - a white middle class school for white middle class people - very East Dulwich.

And no skinheads a no2 is as extreme as you can get - and keep those buttons - buttoned up.

http://www.westlondonfreeschool.co.uk/userfiles/Uniform and Appearance Policy 2012(1).pdf


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's hardly going to do so, is he, especially if he personally had anything to do with it (and given his ongoing penchant for using the school as a backdrop to self-publicising, I strongly suspect that Cueball's "hands-on" proprietorial manner *is* involved).



Has Young had success with any of his activities?

except perhaps for his book about his failures.


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> The editor of the article needs pushing over a cliff - 'in vein' indeed.



Shame to see Arabella Weir boosting Young


----------



## treelover (Jun 8, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.asbestosthetruth.com/new...-host-for-asbestos-the-truth-2014-conference/
> Wonder will he be installing it in his free school........




can't wok out what that site is all about, though notice most of the speakers are hard right tories.

and since when were Young and Philip Blond experts on asbestos or even risk.

now Frank Furedi...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 8, 2014)

treelover said:


> Has Young had success with any of his activities?
> 
> except perhaps for his book about his failures.



depends what you mean by success, doesn't it? 
Self-promotion-wise, he's been very successful.  In business terms, though, he's failed utterly.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> The words "inspirational" and "Toby Young" don't belong in the same sentence.



Au contraire:

_"A traction engine driver was today described as "inspirational", after accidentally running over noted columnist and educator Toby Young"._


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2014)

agricola said:


> Au contraire:
> 
> _"A traction engine driver was today described as "inspirational", after accidentally running over noted columnist and educator Toby Young"._



That's a headline I'd pay good cash money to see!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Here's Hammersmith and Fulham Council trumpeting the arrival of WLFS.
> http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Directory/News/Free_school_gets_the_ok.asp



That was before the Tories were kicked out of H & F in the locals recently (  ) .... I don't know much about local London politics nowadays, and I wouldn't expect much if at all from Labour, but will it make any difference at all do you think?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> That was before the Tories were kicked out of H & F in the locals recently (  ) .... I don't know much about local London politics nowadays, and I wouldn't expect much if at all from Labour, but will it make any difference at all do you think?


I'm not a massive fan of Labour, but it's a relief that the most ideological Tory council in London has been sunk. I think the local Labour Party has a huge legal challenge on its hands. It needs to reverse the Earl's Court development for starters. I don't expect Labour to adopt socialist policies here in H&F. I think that's a little like asking for the moon (to use that appalling cliché).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 17, 2014)

Tobes tells us


> Thatcher's descendants are in danger of losing the culture war



Oh really? What makes you say that?


> The 'Trojan Horse' plot has revealed the Left's complete misunderstanding about true origins of liberty



Sounds like bullshit to me, but do continue...


> The Centre for Policy Studies, the think tank founded by Sir Keith Joseph and Margaret Thatcher, has played an important part over the past four decades in making the case for economic liberalism. On Wednesday, at their 40th anniversary conference, I’m on a panel with John Howard, the former Australian prime minister. Our discussion: has the other side won, or can popular capitalism fight back? Certainly, with so many forces ranged against classical liberalism – the BBC, the Civil Service, the trade unions, the voluntary sector, the Blob – it sometimes feels as if the Left’s long march through the institutions is complete. Our side won the economic argument in the Eighties, a victory complemented by the collapse of the Soviet Union, but we’re in danger of losing the culture war.
> 
> This was brought home to me last week by the reaction to the news that six schools in Birmingham had been taken over by Muslim extremists. I naively expected this story to lead to an urgent national debate about the threat posed to our way of life by Islamic fundamentalism. Surely we all now recognise that this toxic combination of anti-Western ideology and religious fanaticism has replaced communism as the greatest danger to freedom and democracy?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...-are-in-danger-of-losing-the-culture-war.html



Paranoia and piss-poor analysis. Just like Tobes.

On another blog, he's attracted a commenter who calls himself "Julius Evola". Subtle, eh?


----------



## Nylock (Jun 17, 2014)

Jesus, that guy is a fucking idiot


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2014)

It's not a conspiracy that 'so many forces' are ranged against Tobes and his ideology, it might actually be because he's wrong and a cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> It's not a conspiracy that 'so many forces' are ranged against Tobes and his ideology, it might actually be because he's wrong and a cunt.



Unfortunately for us mere mortals, Young has that ruling class arrogance that simply doesn't allow him to perceive or believe that he could be wrong - it simply doesn't register!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 17, 2014)

Toby Young said:


> This was brought home to me last week by the reaction to the news that six schools in Birmingham had been taken over by Muslim extremists. I naively expected this story to lead to an urgent national debate about the threat posed to our way of life by Islamic fundamentalism. Surely we all now recognise that this toxic combination of anti-Western ideology and religious fanaticism has replaced communism as the greatest danger to freedom and democracy?


Heaven forfend it lead to a discussion of why we shouldn't turn over schools to any old idiot who decides they fancy running one.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's Tobes announcing the "Thatcher conference on liberty".


> This promises to be a landmark event, with a roster of speakers that includes Michael Gove, V.S. Naipaul, John Howard, Niall Ferguson and Fraser Nelson, as well as the Telegraph's Benedict Brogan, Charles Moore and Daniel Hannan. You can find out more about the conference here and follow it live on the web here.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...promises-to-be-a-landmark-conservative-event/



"A landmark event"? FFS  The roster of speakers is really a list of the UK's foremost headbangers.

It's attracted loads of fash, like this one.


> Julius Evola   • 2 hours ago
> I am in complete agreement, though I think if you drill back further, what motivates globalism/internationalism ultimately is an axiom that says "equality is morally good, per se".
> 
> White European people will survive, with a vengeance. In many parts of Europe, people have started to fight back against immigrant criminality. They fear White Europeans, as they should.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 17, 2014)

Well tobes, if you spend your life in the ideological toilet bowl, expect to share your space with the odd turd from time to time...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2014)

> "...with a roster of speakers that includes Michael Gove, V.S. Naipaul, John Howard, Niall Ferguson and Fraser Nelson, as well as the Telegraph's Benedict Brogan, Charles Moore and Daniel Hannan. "



Where's a nice Legionella outbreak when you want one?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

that cunt nial


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2014)

Poor wee Tobes is beside himself with worry now that his main man has left the DfE.


> As readers of this blog will know, I have always been a staunch Gove loyalist and the hardest thing to bear today will be the crowing of Gove's enemies. His critics within the educational establishment will feel as if they've been vindicated. It certainly wouldn't be the first time the Blob has defeated an opponent. *As the former Education Minister George Walden wrote in the Telegraph:* “Reforming education, a friend sighed on my appointment, was like trying to disperse a fog with a hand grenade: after the flash and the explosion, the fog creeps back. So it proved under Thatcher, and so it has been under Blair and Brown.”
> 
> Let's hope the fog doesn't creep back this time and that Gove's successor, Nicky Morgan, has the vision to see his reforms through. In the meantime, let's remind ourselves of what he's achieved in just four years as Education Secretary:
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...ffle-has-michael-gove-been-eaten-by-the-blob/



What a deluded prick.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 15, 2014)

Waaaaah


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 15, 2014)

When Cameron rings for a taxi next year Tobes is going to be inconsolable. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> When Cameron rings for a taxi next year Tobes is going to be inconsolable. I'm looking forward to it.


I admire your optimism.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> When Cameron rings for a taxi next year Tobes is going to be inconsolable. I'm looking forward to it.


Nah, he's just worried that his little school might not get the "support" (i.e. fucking shed loads of extra money per pupil) that it needs.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 23, 2014)

The latest from Zelo Street on the West London Free School. 


> My latest information confirms that former head Sam Naismith was caused to resign after it was discovered that he was running a consultancy in the school’s time and on its premises. Two other staff members were involved, and both have either left, or are in the process of leaving. Tobes no doubt has his form of words at the ready, but, in effect, all three were given the sack.
> 
> Several recent departures from the teaching staff have cited a worrying variety of reasons for moving on: that the leadership team is not up to the job, discipline has deteriorated, with enforcement of standards and sanctions thought inconsistent and even contradictory, teachers feel overworked, not all the staff are considered to be pulling their weight, and that all of this is getting through to the pupils.
> http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/wlfs-new-head-ignores-toby-young.html



It gets better and better.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think we'll hang Tobes come the revolution. 

Somewhere in some shit provincial city there will be a run-down zoo that still has an old-school concrete bear pit formerly used for polar bears. Tobes will be quite a spectacle repeatedly walking back and forth muttering to himself about how it all went wrong, living off the rotten food people ricochet off his glowing pate for sport.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 13, 2014)

Zelo Street reports that Tobes has been removed as governor of _his own school_.


> So what has happened to Toby Young? He has been uncharacteristically silent of late, especially about the WLFS. Is he still CEO? Has he stepped down, or been prevailed upon so to do? Will that £9 million plus office block be converted to classrooms in time for the new academic year? What’s happening at Palingswick House? So many questions, but I suspect there will be answers soon.
> http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/toby-young-kicked-off-his-own-board-of.html?m=1


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 13, 2014)

The inevitable spin: 'this just proves how free these schools are.'


----------



## starfish2000 (Aug 15, 2014)

Why isn't he opening a free school in Slough? I just see all these places as an excuse for the elite to practise their own subtle forms of racism, its like all these cunts in the fashion world moving to rural Somerset because god forbid they might have to see a black man who isn't a billionaire rapper


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2014)

No mention of the boardroom coup and it's all smiles with the new headteacher. I wonder if the new head knows what he's letting himself in for? 


> Toby Young, who set up the school, admitted today that its focus on extra-curricular activities had been “too ambitious" http://www.standard.co.uk/news/educ...hool-axes-trips-and-pupils-clubs-9671273.html


Translated: he hasn't got a clue about education.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2014)

More semantic games from the self-styled 'toadmeister'.


> Last night there was a gleeful rubbing of hands at the Zelo Street blog when it announced that journalist Toby Young had been quietly removed from the board of governors at the West London Free School earlier in the year. First it was Michael Gove, dismissed as Education Secretary and moved to Chief Whip — has Young now also fallen?
> 
> He says it is not quite as it seems. “When our trust had just the West London Free School, the directors of the trust were called governors,” Young explains this morning. The West London Free School Trust has now opened two more schools and installed governors in each, overseen by the trust’s board of directors.
> 
> ...



C0nt.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 15, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> More semantic games from the self-styled 'toadmeister'.
> 
> 
> C0nt.



 What the hell, he still gets paid. Smug, smarmy c0nt


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> What the hell, he still gets paid. Smug, smarmy c0nt


Evidently, he doesn't get paid enough for his blogs with the Torygraph or his articles for the Dictator... I mean Spectator.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2014)

Tobes speaks on the subject of monogamy or marriage or something. Anyway, he cites Charles Murray. Remember him?


> I intend to cite the work of the American sociologist Charles Murray, who makes the link between family breakdown and social deprivation. In _Coming Apart_, his most recent book, he points out that in 2010 only 48 per cent of white working-class adults were married, compared with 83 per cent of the educated elite. http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/sta...if-i-cant-feel-superior-to-my-single-friends/



_Sociologist_ Charles Murray? That's not what I'd heard. Isn't he some kind of political scientist? Well, sort of, he wrote a book with Richard Herrnstein that asserts there are differences in IQ between the 'races'. Here's one they made earlier.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bell_Curve

I like the way Tobes racialises marriage... or monogamy... or something.


> After all, children born out of wedlock fare worse according to every measure. They’re more likely to drop out of school, more likely to become drug addicts, more likely to go to prison, etc. The same is true of the white working class in Britain. In 2010, less than 50 per cent were married, compared to over 80 per cent in the 1960s, with a similarly catastrophic impact on the life chances of their children.



'Born out of wedlock". Gee, Tobes, you're so old fashioned... and you're a c0nt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 9, 2014)

Tobes says that TUC General Secretary, Frances O'Grady, should "vote for the Tories"... and this cunt runs a school?


> Frances O'Grady, the leader of the TUC, is right to be concerned that Britain is "becoming like Downton Abbey", something she flagged up in her speech to the TUC's annual congress this morning. That was certainly beginning to happen under the last government. But, thankfully, the Conservative-led coalition has done quite a lot to put that right.
> 
> There's no question that under Labour the rich got richer, partly because Labour was "intensely relaxed about people getting filthy rich", to quote Peter Mandelson. The UK's Gini coefficient, which measures income inequality, increased from 0.33 in 1996-97 to 0.36 in 2008-09. But is O'Grady right to claim "the gap has got worse" in the past four years?
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-leader-of-the-tuc-should-vote-conservative/



I was torn between using the words 'bullshit' and 'dissembling', so I'll use both: dissembling bullshit.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 11, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Tobes says that TUC General Secretary, Frances O'Grady, should "vote for the Tories"... and this cunt runs a school?
> 
> 
> I was torn between using the words 'bullshit' and 'dissembling', so I'll use both: dissembling bullshit.


A more economical letter count would be: "Utter Cunt".


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.delingpoleandcompany.com/
Tobes and Delingpole....together.....in a pub.....with mutual asskissing no doubt,I bet the pub's cunt detector exploded.....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.delingpoleandcompany.com/
> Tobes and Delingpole....together.....in a pub.....with mutual asskissing no doubt,I bet the pub's cunt detector exploded.....


That's a real web page? Not a spoof?

"are there any lefties here? No? Good! Throw another badger in the woodburning stove and fire up the fracking well Tobes!"


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.delingpoleandcompany.com/
> Tobes and Delingpole....together.....in a pub.....with mutual asskissing no doubt,I bet the pub's cunt detector exploded.....


Remind me never to go to that pub. _The Real Hustle_ used to use it for their fake scams. Nuff said.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2014)

Two cunts for the price of one (to paraphrase that Phil Collins song)...

I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2014)

Tobes was on Sunday Morning Live (part of the Beeb's god-pleasing remit) last week, in which they were debating whether calling overweight people fat was discrimination. Our friend seemed to agree that calling people fat may make them binge-eat and thus become heavier, but seemed to offer the parallel that being racist made people "more black or more Asian".


----------



## Nylock (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll give him this: he's fucking consistent in his puerile idiocy.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 1, 2015)

Amazing that he keeps being paid for this adolescent whinging

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/gen...rand-Ed-Miliband-and-Labours-front-bench.html


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2015)

The c0nt's taken some time out from teeching da kidz to speel today to have a pop at Brand...



It's _hoi polloi ....._yer twat.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> The c0nt's taken some time out from teeching da kidz to speel today to have a pop at Brand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's _hoi polloi ....._yer twat.




At least he didn't say "the hoi poloi", so props to Tobes for that I guess.


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> _props to Tobes _



I don't think so....ever.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I don't think so....ever.



Only the prop beneath him on the gallows that we kick away...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2015)

Helmet Head has his application to join Labour as a supporter rejected.
http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/toby-young-commits-fraud.html

Earlier, he told his readers.


> *Why Tories should join Labour and back Jeremy Corbyn*
> *For just a £3 membership fee you can help consign the party to electoral oblivion in 2020 - and silence its loony Left forever*
> 
> *The cheapest option is to become a “registered supporter”, which you can do here for £3. Once signed up, you can play your part in ensuring Labour remains out of power for a decade. Amusingly, you’re asked what your reason is for becoming a “registered supporter”. You can see how I responded to that question in the screenshot below:*
> ...



Boom!


----------



## youngian (Jun 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Remind me never to go to that pub. _The Real Hustle_ used to use it for their fake scams. Nuff said.


The format is not a bad one if it wasn't for the people taking part. Does Parky do this in his local?


----------



## sihhi (Sep 12, 2015)

On Corbyn:



_Agreed. He's like Stalin disguised as Santa Clause _why did you call for more power to Stalin?


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2015)

sihhi said:


> On Corbyn:
> 
> 
> 
> _Agreed. He's like Stalin disguised as Santa Clause _why did you call for more power to Stalin?



Remind me, how did he get a job in journalism?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm now giggling at the thought of uncle joe coming down the chimney and leaving some soviet realist presents, like a construction workers uniform or a copy of 'what is to be done'. In russian.


----------



## comrade spurski (Sep 13, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Remind me, how did he get a job in journalism?


Cos unlike all of the trade union members he hates so much he gets his jobs on the basis of who he knows where we have to rely on what we know.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 13, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Remind me, how did he get a job in journalism?



His mum worked for the Beeb and his dad founded Which? magazine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 13, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Remind me, how did he get a job in journalism?



Daddy's influence, and buying into _The Modern Review_.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2015)

comrade spurski said:


> Cos unlike all of the trade union members he hates so much he gets his jobs on the basis of who he knows where we have to rely on what we know.





Rob Ray said:


> His mum worked for the Beeb and his dad founded Which? magazine.





ViolentPanda said:


> Daddy's influence, and buying into _The Modern Review_.



It was a rhetorical question. I should have used a  But, yeah, social capital triumphs every time.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 13, 2015)

It's a shame Which? doesn't do quality testing on journalism columns really, Young'd be a shoe-in for


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

Young looked such a cock defending Cameron on Channel 4 News just now.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm now giggling at the thought of uncle joe coming down the chimney and leaving some soviet realist presents, like a construction workers uniform or a copy of 'what is to be done'. In russian.


While dressed as a rabbit


----------



## Greasy Boiler (Dec 18, 2015)

Calling all fuckwits, calling all fuckwits...

An invitation to Dan Hodges to join the Conservative Party


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 28, 2015)

What a c0nt


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> What a c0nt




What a *dumb* cunt, seeking to establish equivalence between terrorism and a govt being held to account for issues caused by withdrawal of infrastructure investment.


----------



## The Pale King (Apr 1, 2016)

This week's Spectator podcast sounds pretty hair-raising:

*Lara Prendergast* presents this week’s podcast. She speaks to *Fraser Nelson* about the return of eugenics – which, according to his cover article, is back with a vengeance. He’s alarmed – _but *Toby Young* isn’t. He says eugenics should be on the NHS so the poor can have more intelligent babies._

Not sure the 'shocked' emoticon really does my feelings on that justice, but it will have to do.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 1, 2016)

The Pale King said:


> He’s alarmed – _but *Toby Young* isn’t. He says eugenics should be on the NHS so the poor can have more intelligent babies._



That's not even coherent, let alone in any way defensible.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

The Pale King said:


> This week's Spectator podcast sounds pretty hair-raising:
> 
> *Lara Prendergast* presents this week’s podcast. She speaks to *Fraser Nelson* about the return of eugenics – which, according to his cover article, is back with a vengeance. He’s alarmed – _but *Toby Young* isn’t. He says eugenics should be on the NHS so the poor can have more intelligent babies._
> 
> Not sure the 'shocked' emoticon really does my feelings on that justice, but it will have to do.


Helmet Head is a huge fan of Charles Murray, so no surprise he's a supporter of eugenics. It's a shame he wasn't aborted tbh. The world would be a better place without his kind.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

Here's a tweet from February in which he claims to outline a "progressive (sic) case for eugenics".


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

Here Young attempts to give his notion an academic gloss. 


> The left  loathes the concept of IQ -- especially the claim that it helps to determine socio-economic status, rather than _vice versa_ -- because of a near-religious attachment to the idea that man is a piece of clay that can be moulded into any shape by society
> The Fall of the Meritocracy



"The left loathes the concept of IQ". It's nice how he opens with a smear.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Here's a tweet from February in which he claims to outline a "progressive (sic) case for eugenics".




Well at least he has progressed from writing articles that are nonsense, to writing articles that are absolute nonsense.  I especially like how he acknowledges that there might be quite a bit more to "success" than mere genetic predisposition to intelligence, and yet still ends up advocating that this theory of his be tested on the poor people of Detroit.


----------



## treelover (Apr 1, 2016)

Does he have has father issues?

The rise of eugenics again was inevitable, given the demonisation of the poor, moving back to 19th C economic ideas, etc, Lombruso will be next, measuring cranials?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

agricola said:


> Well at least he has progressed from writing articles that are nonsense, to writing articles that are absolute nonsense.  I especially like how he acknowledges that there might be quite a bit more to "success" than mere genetic predisposition to intelligence, and yet still ends up advocating that this theory of his be tested on the poor people of Detroit.


He quite fancies himself as a serious intellectual but ends up looking like: a) a reactionary and b) an idiot.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

treelover said:


> Does he have has father issues?
> 
> The rise of eugenics again was inevitable, given the demonisation of the poor, moving back to 19th C economic ideas, etc, Ricardo will be next


Probably. His old man was given a peerage by Harold Wilson iirc.


----------



## treelover (Apr 1, 2016)

DP

changed Ricardo to Lombroso in my first post.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Here Young attempts to give his notion an academic gloss.
> 
> 
> "The left loathes the concept of IQ". It's nice how he opens with a smear.



It's sad that despite being his father's son, he doesn't understand the work the man did. 

It's also pretty loathsome that he dares use his father's work as a springboard for such badly-reasoned cock. He also doesn't appear to understand even von Hayek as the man explained his own theories, and does his usual trick of selective citation.

What a complete and utter whale turd.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> He quite fancies himself as a serious intellectual but ends up looking like: a) a reactionary and b) an idiot.



"Looking like"?


----------



## cantsin (Apr 1, 2016)

*Toby YoungVerified account*‏@toadmeister
Toby Young Retweeted The Telegraph

That's weird. @jeremycorbynMP told me the British working class are slowly starving to death thanks to Tory cuts.



*The TelegraphVerified account*‏@Telegraph
British people will be fattest in Europe by 2025 http://tgr.ph/VuydQ4








the idea that this lowlife is using taxpayers money to teach this crap to the select West London few is a profoundly depressing one.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 1, 2016)

Genetic tweaking isn't going to count for much if children are still being malnourished and poorly socialised because of the effects of deprivation and (deliberate, ongoing) infrastructural neglect.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Looking like"?


Sometimes I think he's trolling us and then I remember he isn't smart enough to even be a poor quality troll.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's sad that despite being his father's son, he doesn't understand the work the man did.
> 
> It's also pretty loathsome that he dares use his father's work as a springboard for such badly-reasoned cock. He also doesn't appear to understand even von Hayek as the man explained his own theories, and does his usual trick of selective citation.
> 
> What a complete and utter whale turd.


The citations are there to lend an academic gloss. It's a case of "people will think my argument is watertight if I include citations", regardless of whether the sources are questionable, weak or barely skim read/understood.

And he's running a free school.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The citations are there to lend an academic gloss. It's a case of "people will think my argument is watertight if I include citations", regardless of whether the sources are questionable, weak or barely skim read/understood.
> 
> And he's running a free school.



Got a Tony from Oxbridge, so he's in good blagger company, I suppose!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Remember: Tobes is a 'classical liberal' and he _digs_ eugenics.


Then there's this.


It's not just the 'liberal left' that thinks the whole thing stinks, Tobes. "Their faces when Labour implodes in 2020". Don't give up the, er, day job you helmet-headed c0nt.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 5, 2016)

Who are all these African socialist leaders?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Who are all these African socialist leaders?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 5, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> That's what I was wondering.



Obama, maybe?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Obama, maybe?


Tobes is a fan of Charles Murray.  If he's into him, then he's probably a birther too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Who are all these African socialist leaders?



(edit - beaten to it)


----------



## J Ed (Apr 6, 2016)

I cannot bring myself to listen to this but even the description turns my stomach.

The Spectator podcast: Eugenics, Tory wars and poetry | Coffee House



> Lara Prendergast presents this week’s podcast. She speaks to Fraser Nelson about the return of eugenics – which, according to his cover article, is back with a vengeance. He’s alarmed – but Toby Young isn’t. He says eugenics should be on the NHS so the poor can have more intelligent babies.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 6, 2016)

> He says eugenics should be on the NHS so the poor can have more intelligent babies.



Laughable. This presupposes that the rich, by virtue of their vast wealth and access to the best schools, are automatically more intelligent. Then I look at the government front bench and laugh my head off.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Laughable. This presupposes that the rich, by virtue of their vast wealth and access to the best schools, are automatically more intelligent. Then I look at the government front bench and laugh my head off.



If slap-head knew what he was talking about, he'd realise that natural selection operates upon the poor much more readily, and that the fact that in comparable circumstances we do better than scum like him is proof that we don't need eugenic improvements, just equity of outcome and the death of the old school tie.


----------



## cantsin (May 7, 2016)

So ,  Young quits -  feeble w*nker ( obviously trying to bury  it today) 

Toby Young: running free school was harder than I thought Toby Young: running free school was harder than I thought

Maybe Julie Burchills got a bit of spare time on her hands, and they cld try + get the band back together - snarky Spec hack pieces aren't going to keep the education budget rinser in £2m West  Lndon homes for long .


----------



## Nylock (May 7, 2016)

> Mr Young admitted he had been “arrogant” to presume schools could improve just by having high expectations and said he regrets criticising teachers, state schools and local education authorities.


...What a despicable cunt. That very arrogance and the very public expressions of it helped to embolden the likes of Gove et al to go ahead with the whole free school fuckery by syphoning millions of pounds of dfe money to other smug, entitled wankers who thought they could do a better job of it than the local schools who needed the funding. 

First against the wall? He wouldn't even make it that far...


----------



## equationgirl (May 7, 2016)

cantsin said:


> So ,  Young quits -  feeble w*nker ( obviously trying to bury  it today)
> 
> Toby Young: running free school was harder than I thought Toby Young: running free school was harder than I thought
> 
> Maybe Julie Burchills got a bit of spare time on her hands, and they cld try + get the band back together - snarky Spec hack pieces aren't going to keep the education budget rinser in £2m West  Lndon homes for long .


It's been on Facebook for a day or two, and it's a reasonable article, written by a former teacher who is now a journalist. He also admits he's stepping down from being the chief executive of the free school soon, and that his idea to have 25 free schools isn't going to happen.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2016)

Nylock said:


> ...What a despicable cunt. That very arrogance and the very public expressions of it helped to embolden the likes of Gove et al to go ahead with the whole free school fuckery by syphoning millions of pounds of dfe money to other smug, entitled wankers who thought they could do a better job of it than the local schools who needed the funding.
> 
> First against the wall? He wouldn't even make it that far...


its the conservative arrogance that demands they know better than teachers, that the curiculum is a leftish plot and pupils are an untapped market. You know how they hate those.


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> It's been on Facebook for a day or two, and it's a reasonable article, written by a former teacher who is now a journalist. He also admits he's stepping down from being the chief executive of the free school soon, and that his idea to have 25 free schools isn't going to happen.


The original article is on the schoolsweek site, and includes Young apologising for dismissing teachers' workload issues, too.  

I still think he's completely wrong about his philosophy re:education, but I am pleased that he's come out and said he was wrong about some significant stuff.


----------



## cantsin (May 7, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> It's been on Facebook for a day or two, and it's a reasonable article, written by a former teacher who is now a journalist. He also admits he's stepping down from being the chief executive of the free school soon, and that his idea to have 25 free schools isn't going to happen.



You've lost me , who's a ' former teacher ' ?


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2016)

cantsin said:


> You've lost me , who's a ' former teacher ' ?


The person who wrote the recent Tobg Young interview.


----------



## gosub (May 8, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> The original article is on the schoolsweek site, and includes Young apologising for dismissing teachers' workload issues, too.
> 
> I still think he's completely wrong about his philosophy re:education, but I am pleased that he's come out and said he was wrong about some significant stuff.


Yesterday was one of the worst days of my life | Coffee House


----------



## cantsin (May 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Yesterday was one of the worst days of my life | Coffee House



Just in case anyone fancies a pop : ( our local free school, Route 39 , is trying to recruit  its  3 rd head in 3 years as well )

_If you’d like to set up a free school,please contact the New Schools Network. Or if you’d like to apply for the job of CEO of the West London Free School Academy Trust click here._


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2016)

boohoo, my friends let me down:
The day I stopped believing in the friendship myth


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> boohoo, my friends let me down:
> The day I stopped believing in the friendship myth



Cunt has cunt friends shocker. 

I especially like the fact he was left on the hook for the scuba diving


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 3, 2016)

6 years ago BP was responsible for an oil platform accident that killed someone and caused serious pollution in or around America . Obama made a comment about BP needed their arses kicked for what they'd done. A question was asked about it on Question Time, where Toby Young was a panellist. He complained about BP being criticised by the Americans and said he couldn't wait for our boys to give Obama's boys a kick up the arse (England were due to play the US in the world cup a few days later). The worse thing was he was applauded...the shallow fucker dismissed the needless death of a person and talked about beating "them" at football for daring to criticise a British company who had caused the death and wankers in the audience applauded him.
I stopped watching Question Time after that (I ended up looking like Father Jack, screaming obscenities at the tv).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> boohoo, my friends let me down:
> The day I stopped believing in the friendship myth



What sort of rat-faced shitcunt would be mates with Toby Young?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> boohoo, my friends let me down:
> The day I stopped believing in the friendship myth


"As far as I was concerned, we had a lot in common with the Mafia"

I am genuinely amazed at this column.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2016)

Such a lack of self-awareness.

And friends.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> "As far as I was concerned, we had a lot in common with the Mafia"
> 
> I am genuinely amazed at this column.


why?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> why?


"To self-parody - AND BEYOND!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> "To self-parody - AND BEYOND!"


tbh i was surprised four people turned up for his stag do, no doubt 3 of them hoping to sponge off him for the duration.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i was surprised four people turned up for his stag do, no doubt 3 of them hoping to sponge off him for the duration.


While he was no doubt hoping that they would sponge him off for the duration (disturbing image).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2016)

Shame no one wanted to go scuba diving with him.  It would have been an ideal opportunity for an accident


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Shame no one wanted to go scuba diving with him.  It would have been an ideal opportunity for an accident


so strike while the iron's hot and email yer man and sort something out with him


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2016)

He's managed to land himself a nice little sinecure as the head of the New Schools' Network, persumably a gift from someone in office.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2016)

tim said:


> He's managed to land himself a nice little sinecure as the haed of the New Schools' Network, persumably a gift from someone in office.


Head of a state-funded shilling machine that masquerades as a charity.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 29, 2016)

Just when you thought Young couldn't be more of a twat, this...

Why only Lefties could go misty eyed at a movie that romanticises Benefits Britain, says TOBY YOUNG  | Daily Mail Online

So, award-winning, highly respected director who makes a film based on copious research of 100s of real cases vs. privileged West London media twat with gigantic sense of entitlement, who even admits in his review he knows nothing about benefits, but nevertheless opines the film doesn't "ring true."

Whose side are you on?


----------



## Libertad (Oct 29, 2016)

Florence Reece here in this vid who wrote "Which side are you on", worth six minutes and includes a cracking version of the song sung by Natalie Merchant.



And your name Toby Young shall go on the list. Again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2016)

Toby Young to take over as head of New Schools Network


> “My own political views are right-of-centre. But in my capacity as director of NSN, I will be non-partisan,” Young said in an email to the network’s members.


A government-run "charity" that lobbies for "free schools" is inherently partisan you cunt.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 30, 2016)

A quick google will reveal Young as the toad who keeps on giving. This from 2009...

Pornography debate: Just what's so terrible about a man looking at pictures of naked women? | Daily Mail Online

Not to mention this from 2012.....

My latest Spectator column | Blog | Toby Young | www.nosacredcows.co.uk

What an odious individual!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> A quick google will reveal Young as the toad who keeps on giving. This from 2009...
> 
> Pornography debate: Just what's so terrible about a man looking at pictures of naked women? | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Especially when one considers that his taking his O levels again, and then taking A levels was assisted by his dad paying for private tuition and crammers, as well as sending him to one of those "classes" that specialises in preparing upper-middle class thickos for Oxbridge entrance interviews. The man is not merely a cunt, he's a hypocritical gobshite with less talent than a louse, who has got where he is by trading on his family's social and financial capital.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2017)

just leaving this here.......


----------



## brogdale (Feb 27, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> just leaving this here.......
> 
> View attachment 101227


The man is a winner...at the _Cuntscars_.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 27, 2017)

Fucking dick.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 27, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> just leaving this here.......
> 
> View attachment 101227



The people on both the right and the left who invest a disproportionate amount of political significance in the Oscars are terrifying, albeit for different reasons.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 27, 2017)

J Ed said:


> The people on both the right and the left who invest a disproportionate amount of political significance in the Oscars are terrifying, albeit for different reasons.


Great advert for PwC


----------



## J Ed (Feb 27, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Great advert for PwC



Fuck them as well!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 27, 2017)

On the bright side, maybe this means Piers Morgan is giving up the job of Premiere Public Cunt and TY is putting in an early bid for the role.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> just leaving this here.......
> 
> View attachment 101227


That's got to be news to Casey Affleck, winner of Best Actor.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 8, 2017)

Jesus he doesn't give up does he?  Yes, Toby we know about you Dad and how important he was and therefore by definition you are, and that you should be cloned and everyone else euthanised.. 

The Rise and Fall of the Meritocracy - 10/04/2017 - @bbcradio4
BBC Radio 4 - The Rise and Fall of the Meritocracy


Sent from my iPad


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> Jesus he doesn't give up does he?  Yes, Toby we know about you Dad and how important he was and therefore by definition you are, and that you should be cloned and everyone else euthanised..
> 
> The Rise and Fall of the Meritocracy - 10/04/2017 - @bbcradio4
> BBC Radio 4 - The Rise and Fall of the Meritocracy


I heard that. Although I must admit I zoned out a bit at times, got distracted by other stuff, but then at other times, I was listening intently and thinking, 'Have I just heard him right?!?' 

When Toby Young was going on about IQ being subject to genetic predisposition, I was thinking he was skirting perilously close to dodgy race-related Bell Curve theory stuff, without saying anything about race, of course. (Whereas to my vague recollection, there have been studies addressing cultural and/or racial bias in IQ tests etc.)


----------



## lefteri (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah I switched on half way through and, not knowing who it was, thought what is this dodgy nonsense? - I thought iq tests had been discredited as being racially and class biased - then he called in an academic who I know personally but thoroughly disagree with


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 17, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Yeah I switched on half way through and, not knowing who it was, thought what is this dodgy nonsense? - I thought iq tests had been discredited as being racially and class biased - then he called in an academic who I know personally but thoroughly disagree with


They pretty much have although there's still an old guard fighting over the detail.

This The Mismeasure of Man - Wikipedia gives some idea of the controversy.


----------



## RD2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I heard that. Although I must admit I zoned out a bit at times, got distracted by other stuff, but then at other times, I was listening intently and thinking, 'Have I just heard him right?!?'
> 
> When Toby Young was going on about IQ being subject to genetic predisposition, I was thinking he was skirting perilously close to dodgy race-related Bell Curve theory stuff, without saying anything about race, of course. (Whereas to my vague recollection, there have been studies addressing cultural and/or racial bias in IQ tests etc.)


I also caught the programme halfway through. He didn't appear to be endorsing anything exactly, but calling on various 'experts' from either side of the argument. He also seemed to be questioning the kind of world it would be if the genetic 'predispositionists' were to win the argument.
Admittedly, I was only half-listening.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2017)

Toby Young promotes a vision of a Marxist utopia:



That should definitely have been in the Labour manifesto.


----------



## mather (Jun 3, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Toby Young promotes a vision of a Marxist utopia:
> 
> 
> 
> That should definitely have been in the Labour manifesto.




Is Toby young rooting for Corbyn now? Honestly if Corbyn were to lock him up I somehow doubt that would lose him any votes whereas it would probably gain him a few.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Toby Young promotes a vision of a Marxist utopia:
> 
> 
> 
> That should definitely have been in the Labour manifesto.




Lock him up!


----------



## mather (Jun 3, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Lock him up!



Lock em all up!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2017)

Young put out a tweet dissing Corbyn over his not having a university degree:

 
Conrad Landin (_Morning Star_ reporter) then asked Young how he got into Oxford, only for Young to swiftly nuke his own ill-judged snark...


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2017)

I hope Greenpeace, Oxfam and the rest of the charities affected by the lobbying ban are keeping detailed notes of what Young and the NSN are doing in this election.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 9, 2017)

Ha Ha Ha, lot's of people reminding him of this on Twitter
- Why Tories should join Labour and back Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2018)

"We need someone with a good track record of being completely wrong about education here, who've we got?"

Toby Young to help lead government's new universities regulator


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "We need someone with a good track record of being completely wrong about education here, who've we got?"
> 
> Toby Young to help lead government's new universities regulator




The OfS is that bad an idea, with so much opportunity for corruption, that I really cannot think of anyone more suitable to be associated with it than Tobes.


----------



## Nylock (Jan 2, 2018)

Next up in Tobes' mission to buttfuck education: Free Universities (though not fee-free ofc)


----------



## vanya (Jan 2, 2018)

Tobes and the taming of higher education.

All That Is Solid ...: Toby Young and the Taming of Higher Education



> It's good to see meritocracy alive and well. I mean these days you can get yourself appointed to an august body overseeing "value for money" in Britain's universities without any experience of the higher education sector at all. You can do so even after blagging your way into one of the country's top establishments _and_ sneering at the working class students who, you know, actually had to work to get their places. Even trashing equalities legislation for the disabled is no barrier. Yes, blessed and special is the country where such things are possible.
> 
> I wasn't the only one who had their New Year's celebrations soiled by the news Toby Young, sometime journalist and well-connected mediocrity, has been appointed by the government to the universities regulator. This apparently after an ostensibly well-qualified candidate didn't even get an interview. Yes, it looks like jobs for the boys, and it is. Having had an insight into these sorts of things, these appointments would have been arrived at via a brainstorming session between universities minister Jo Johnson and his lackeys. Picture the scene in his office, coffees in hand and ties loosened, each clutching a list of names they'd Googled. Because blue sky thinking is the name of the game, Johnson wouldn't have wanted anyone associated with HE. Hence we have a worthy each from HSBC and Boots - not noted seats of higher learning - and Young just to set the cat among the pigeons. They knew it wouldn't be a popular choice, but it has helped put the Office for Students quango on the map.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, it’s actually pretty good casting by the Tories tbh. Young can be the cunt he is in public a bit more and distract from what it’s all for. Probably he’ll get on Jo Johnson’s “culture wars” bollocks nicked from the US r/wing and there’ll be a big fuss about that.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't think of a worse person to appoint to be honest. By his own admission he didn't really work hard to get into uni, and only got in because the college fucked up by issuing the wrong letter and his dad phoned up to make them admit him. 

How is he going to represent those born without privilege of any kind?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 3, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> How is he going to represent those born without privilege of any kind?



He’s a Tory so won’t even try to make out he gives
a fuck.


This corruption/cronyism is taking the piss now. Just look around; foreign secretary a raving racist, Brexit bod an outright, but very poor bullshitter, health minister who co-wrote a book on why the NHS needs to be privatised...it’s fucking appalling and we still endlessly hear that a Corbyn government would be a disaster for the country


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2018)

Toby Young and the fable of the bees | Richard Seymour on Patreon



> The Guardian’s education editor describes Young’s appointment, in an article published at one minute past midnight on New Year’s Day, presumably because the press release was embargoed until that time, in this fashion: “_Young is best known in recent years for his successful efforts in opening a free school in west London_.”
> 
> I sense some tired churnalism here. Young is best known in recent years for the calamitous failure of his free school enterprise, resulting in a string of resignations, then his own resignation, then his mea culpa, then the trust dropping ‘free school’ from its name to avoid the stink of past associations.
> 
> Of course, this poor fool, having vaunted an “Eton of the state sector”, never stopped beating his own tiresome drum. It seems even ideological fellow travellers in the Department of Education lose the will to live at the mention of his name. Yet the Universities minister Jo Johnson, himself Eton bred, has appointed him alongside former executives from HSBC, Boots and DLA Piper.






> I sense that, in such a world, the Toby Youngs would be beleaguered. Not that the ideal of the gadfly-cum-intellectual-colossus, which sustains the reputation and career of such pampered male middlebrow Tories, couldn’t be re-pivoted as its own source of capital. But there would be a much tighter market for the middle aged enfant terribles selling trite provocations like a toddler offering up his stool. The competition-state that Young and his cohorts are trying to create is one that would leave them panhandling with petty provocations on social media: Will Tweet ‘Sick Burns’ for Food.
> 
> One could almost enjoy that idea, if such enjoyment weren’t itself a kind of striving toward dystopia.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2018)

I met him once, ten years ago, at a premiere for some documentary, he was a guest at the same event. I hovered around, eavesdropping a conversation, well a pontification by him, to his claque, someone decided to introduce me to the great man. "Its rare to meet someone who matches their public persona" say I. He said something back that I do not recall, I wasn't paying attention as I had my abuse to deliver, " you are the vacuous git I had anticipated", he let go of my hand and turned away before he saw my face cracking open into worlds biggest smile. The creature is despicable


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ..This corruption/cronyism is taking the piss now. Just look around; foreign secretary a raving racist, Brexit bod an outright, but very poor bullshitter, health minister who co-wrote a book on why the NHS needs to be privatised...it’s fucking appalling and we still endlessly hear that a Corbyn government would be a disaster for the country


It's been taking the piss for years tbf. It's just that now they feel no need to be a tad modest about it and are confident that it can be blatantly waved under everyone's noses with little chance of any blowback. Unfortunately they seem to be right. As a very generalised observation, people seem to be largely apathetic/indifferent and/or resigned to it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 3, 2018)

Apparently he's completely scouring his Twitter now....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently he's completely scouring his Twitter now....



Saw that. Reported that he has deleted 50k tweets which seems unusual


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2018)

I think it's quite usual now - loads of left wing journalists mass-deleted before Christmas. 

Would have been sensible of young to do this before new years eve, mind. It's a bit stable door-y


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Saw that. Reported that he has deleted 50k tweets which seems unusual


That's a lot, has he just deleted his old account and started a new one?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2018)

Appointing young is like pushing dog shit through university letterboxes. He's even a terrible choice for the 'let's find a twat to shake things up role'.  I know that May has her mind on other clusterfucks, but this also represents her lack of control.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Just watching Owen Jones debating someone called Doctor Joanne Williams (?) over Toby Young's appointment.  He's very good (Jones) - but who is this woman denouncing the "embarrassing hysteria" over this issue and stating that Young is a good, experienced man for the job - where on earth did they dredge her up from?  I can't quite believe this is actually happening to be honest.  How is this even possible?


----------



## rekil (Jan 3, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> where on earth did they dredge her up from?


Spiked.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2018)

What's next, Katie Hopkins for Compassion Tsar?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2018)

copliker said:


> Spiked.


Spiked twats popping up as commentators is the 21st Century version of BBC 'balance'. It's no longer left/right, establishment/protestor, minister/critic. Sensible person Vs controversialist arsehole is the new balance.  Trolling as BBC strategy.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


>



I fucking love Kathy Burke.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 3, 2018)

Bloody hell he's gross.  What a shit stain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2018)

Gordon Brown wanted a government of all the talents. Theresa May has a government of all the mediocrities


----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What's next, Katie Hopkins for Compassion Tsar?


Middle East Peace Envoy surely?


----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Gordon Brown wanted a government of all the talents. Theresa May has a government of all the mediocrities


Less is more, is it not so often claimed?
So she has selected the talent-less in droves.....


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Gordon Brown wanted a government of all the talents. Theresa May has a government of all the mediocrities



An update:



> He also who had received the one talent came forward, saying, ‘Master, I knew you to be a hard man, reaping where you did not sow, and gathering where you scattered no seed, so I was afraid, and I went and hid your talent in the ground. you have what is yours. *I bought porn with it and splattered some shit round on twitter’*  But his master answered him, ‘You wicked and slothful servant! You knew that I reap where I have not sown and gather where I scattered no seed?  Then you ought to have invested my money with the bankers, and at my coming I should have received what was my own with interest.  So take the talent from him and give it to him who has the ten talents. For to everyone who has will more be given, and he will have an abundance. But from the one who has not, even what he has will be taken away. And cast the worthless servant into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth *Toby Young, you are an utter cunt*


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


>




There was some headline about 'defending free speech' at universities in the Mail over Christmas, apparently it's a priority for Jo Johnson, such that universities will be compelled to provide a platform for cunts-for-money because it's somehow important and educational to debate with people who espouse controversial drivel for attention or cash alone. What a childish waste of time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> There was some headline about 'defending free speech' at universities in the Mail over Christmas, apparently it's a priority for Jo Johnson, such that universities will be compelled to provide a platform for cunts-for-money because it's somehow important and educational to debate with people who espouse controversial drivel for attention or cash alone. What a childish waste of time.


Seems to me they're up for defending some people's freedom of speech while riding roughshod over other people's right to show their disagreement. And people like young will doubtless bring out that hoary auld anti-semite voltaire's tosh about defending people's right to spout shit.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> And people like young will doubtless bring out that hoary auld anti-semite voltaire's tosh about defending people's right to spout shit.


 I seem to remember Candide had an old woman with one buttock. Little did she know her missing arse cheek would one day get a job leading the Office for Students.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I seem to remember Candide had an old woman with one buttock. Little did she know her missing arse cheek would one day get a job leading the Office for Students.


another thing is that the office for students will doubtless be more the office for undergraduates than the office for research students.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What's next, Katie Hopkins for Compassion Tsar?


Mike Ashley for workplace welfare tsar. And/or the low pay commission


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> There was some headline about 'defending free speech' at universities in the Mail over Christmas, apparently it's a priority for Jo Johnson, such that universities will be compelled to provide a platform for cunts-for-money because it's somehow important and educational to debate with people who espouse controversial drivel for attention or cash alone. What a childish waste of time.



That whole thing is absurd. Does Johnson want everyone to have a chance to address a roomful of students at every university in the land? Obviously not, so what are the criteria for deciding who has been no-platformed and who is simply a person nobody has any interest in listening to? What's to stop a university threatened by fines for violating free speech from giving whatever rent-a-twunt it is today a platform in an unlit broom cupboard at 4am in the middle of the summer holidays?


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2018)

Excellent to see  Toby Young being hoisted by his own pet turds, once again. We really should have an Urban campaign to get Stanley Edwards nominated to the Office of Students. He would clearly fit in so well and it would be a nice little sinecure for our aged itinerant artist.


----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 4, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What's next, Katie Hopkins for Compassion Tsar?





hipipol said:


> Middle East Peace Envoy surely?



 Nah! I say minister for Women and Equalities


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2018)

hipipol said:


> Middle East Peace Envoy surely?



However stupid Hopkins comments are the damage they do is insignificant in comparison with that wrought by Blair, who actually was a Middle East Peace Envoy.

And of course whilst Toby Young is an absurd cunt, he is also an insignificant littlebabyjesus cunt in comparison with the likes of Trump.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2018)

tim said:


> However stupid Hopkins comments are the damage they do is insignificant in comparison with that wrought by Blair, who actually was a Middle East Peace Envoy.
> 
> And of course whilst Toby Young is an absurd cunt, he is also an insignificant littlebabyjesus cunt in comparison with the likes of Trump.


Point taken, but that is merely a measure of the power wielded by the phantasmagorical creation  that was B. Liar
Give such power to the Chimera or the Eggman I suspect they would be worse


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 4, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What's next, Katie Hopkins for Compassion Tsar?


Nicholas Van Hoogstraten as Homelessness Tsar


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> Nicholas Van Hoogstraten as Homelessness Tsar


Ace selection, by the far and away the least appropriate -" And he ruled out suggestions that the building could be used to house homeless people and spitefully said: 'The "homeless" – the majority of whom are so by their own volition or sheer laziness – are one of the filthiest burdens on the public purse today".

Nicholas van Hoogstraten calls neighbours of his £41m home 'moronic peasants' | Daily Mail Online
Even the Fail hates him!!!

Thanks for that I had completely forgotten about this scum sucker. I expect him to be appointed within the week


----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 5, 2018)

Just found this gem


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2018)

I can see this rumbling on till TY has to step aside and him gone they'll quitely get another, more anonymous twat in and the pro-marketisation student office with no students on it remains.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I can see this rumbling on till TY has to step aside and him gone they'll quitely get another, more anonymous twat in and the pro-marketisation student office with no students on it remains.


What about that plumber with the funny hair?

Of course in the old days it would have been somebody with a bit of gravitas, such as Giles Brandreth.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What about that plumber with the funny hair?


 Ah, yes:


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 5, 2018)

Been listening to JO'B recently. Love the way he's going after TY and Jo "Shitcunt" Johnson


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Ah, yes:



Hair transplant, neck-wattled wanker!


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 5, 2018)

MochaSoul said:


> Just found this gem



Even his Twitter handle makes me cringe. 
It's up there on the cunt-o-meter as "I'm Chris Evans's mates."


----------



## albionism (Jan 6, 2018)

Just checking in to see if he's dead yet. Nah, shit.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2018)

Breaking news on BBC website - Toby has resigned  

My day has suddenly improved.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 9, 2018)

“Toby Young has announced he is standing down from the universities regulator saying his appointment has "become a distraction"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2018)

Coming at the same time as the reshuffle Mayhem is looking less strong and stable and more K’d off her tits.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## bemused (Jan 9, 2018)

Wherein Polly gets called out for sending her kids private. I don't really have an opinion of Toby Young's new job, he's always seemed a bit fo a prick on TV. Polly always gets caught out when she tries to critise people for being privalged.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

Did he actually resign or did the Prime Minister try to offer him some other post?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Did he actually resign or did the Prime Minister try to offer him some other post?


Resigned, I believe. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in some other capacity down the line.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Resigned, I believe. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in some other capacity down the line.


I bet it was very strongly suggested to him that he resign. In return for, as you say, some kind of future benefit as a mark of respect for his loyalty to the cause.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Resigned, I believe. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in some other capacity down the line.



Nah, he's finished in government. Might show up in some vile fucker's think tank type outfit, but attitudes such as he's displayed via Twitter can no longer tolerated in a government type role. And it's very much down to people such as yourself equationgirl that this progress is being made


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nah, he's finished in government. Might show up in some vile fucker's think tank type outfit, but attitudes such as he's displayed via Twitter can no longer tolerated in a government type role. And it's very much down to people such as yourself equationgirl that this progress is being made


I wouldn't be so sure. I think there's a lot of people in this government who take the attitude that there's nothing wrong with what he's said and done, but in order to keep the electorate sweet, some compromises have to be made. It may end up being the case that he's too toxic to put out in the front line, but I strongly doubt that any lessons are being learned.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

well its tinfoil of me but install an absolute wanker in charge of a highly dubious ideological organisation, high profile moaning about him, he steps down but what remains is what we are not talking about. This shithouse wanna be ofsted for higher education that seeks to elevate the 'student experience' (with the attendant assumed graduate premium that is sure to mean you never leave uni and end up working in a *shudder* factory) to being the whole point. Product, not learning.

Now whatever objections to universities on a wider level we can level (cultivators of privilege etc), they are regarded as world class. British business is often not, and yet the office for students that has no students rep on it is stuffed with ex business types who more or less certainly think 'those who can't do, teach' because tory philistinism is an old fucking thing.

yerk. Toby can retreat t wherever he goes to cry about the PC culture but your twitter hung you man. In the meantime, the shithouse org remains


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 9, 2018)

It's branded as promoting "access" and it's almost certain to recommend shed loads more commercialisation and privatisation of British universities - like Toby's schools. 

Office for Students - Wikipedia 

The membership has corporate lawyers, a former banker, a Boots director, a training provider for bankers...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2018)

I see the bbc has a story on Toby young, the man behind the tweets. It would have been more accurate if it was the twat behind the tweets


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> It's branded as promoting "access"



Eric Blair did teach us about the way words are used.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Did he actually resign or did the Prime Minister try to offer him some other post?


Mrs May raised the issue of him being an utter cunt, but they agreed the issue of his utter cuntiness could be left to Phase 2 of the Negotiations.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I think there's a lot of people in this government who take the attitude that there's nothing wrong with what he's said and done, but in order to keep the electorate sweet, some compromises have to be made. It may end up being the case that he's too toxic to put out in the front line, but I strongly doubt that any lessons are being learned.


The MPs and pundits queuing up to publicly say it’s all a witchhunt and you can’t say anything these days without offending the pc Twitter brigade would suggest that this is the case.

Also I think a lot of them (not always overlapping but often) see his record in education as being laudable, even if they don’t like his tweets, and can’t imagine anyone not thinking the same and that whatever he said couldn’t possibly override that.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Resigned, I believe. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in some other capacity down the line.



Indeed - and as was pointed out elsewhere he is still in receipt of public funds at the "charity" (in the sense that its overwhelmingly funded by the Government, and argues in favour of Government policy) the New Schools Network.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2018)

This is a really interesting blog about the Free School: West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?

A good degree of selection I'd say in that intake


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> This is a really interesting blog about the Free School: West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?
> 
> A good degree of selection I'd say in that intake



That's a really excellent blog, thank you for sharing. I can't find it now, but when the Young row first started up a Tweet was going round that said (slight paraphrase): He blocked me for asking why his school gets three times the money per pupil as the sort of school my wife works in. So they may be getting more cash too - I see Disidealist confirming in the comments to that blog that the school pays its staff more but that he can no longer find the budget figures.

Also in the comments (West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?):

"The school’s uniform was only available from a small selection of shops (including Harrods) and was the most expensive I’d ever seen. I worked out that it would cost upwards of £300 to kit out a child. When I contacted the school to ask whether any help was available for children on low incomes, I was told that there wasn’t but that the LEA might be able to help.

"Rules around personal appearance were unusually strict, even for the sort of wannabe 1950s minor boarding school popular with Gove and his acolytes at the time. Some of these rules were, in my view, discriminatory and probably unlawful. Corn Row hair was explicitly prohibited, for example. I doubt that affected many white kids."


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2018)

Stinks like 3 week old fish


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> This is a really interesting blog about the Free School: West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?
> 
> A good degree of selection I'd say in that intake



Their pupil premium intake is 38%. My school is 70%.  That speaks volumes.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Their pupil premium intake is 38%. My school is 70%.  That speaks volumes.


Not to mention the EAL intake at under 6% 

Oh and did you see this bit: 





> In a future blog, I’m going to revisit my old Harris blogs, as someone has promised me some interesting stats about the difference between the size of cohorts in some Harris schools between Year 7 and Year 11. Watch this space.


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 10, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> well its tinfoil of me but install an absolute wanker in charge of a highly dubious ideological organisation, high profile moaning about him, he steps down but what remains is what we are not talking about. This shithouse wanna be ofsted for higher education that seeks to elevate the 'student experience' (with the attendant assumed graduate premium that is sure to mean you never leave uni and end up working in a *shudder* factory) to being the whole point. Product, not learning.
> 
> Now whatever objections to universities on a wider level we can level (cultivators of privilege etc), they are regarded as world class. British business is often not, and yet the office for students that has no students rep on it is stuffed with ex business types who more or less certainly think 'those who can't do, teach' because tory philistinism is an old fucking thing.
> 
> yerk. Toby can retreat t wherever he goes to cry about the PC culture but your twitter hung you man. In the meantime, the shithouse org remains



Yeah, need to press home advantage now by demanding he is replaced by NUS representative. Still a shithouse org but.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 10, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> That's a really excellent blog, thank you for sharing. I can't find it now, but when the Young row first started up a Tweet was going round that said (slight paraphrase): He blocked me for asking why his school gets three times the money per pupil as the sort of school my wife works in. So they may be getting more cash too - I see Disidealist confirming in the comments to that blog that the school pays its staff more but that he can no longer find the budget figures.
> 
> Also in the comments (West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?):
> 
> ...




Good blog


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Not to mention the EAL intake at under 6%
> 
> Oh and did you see this bit:



6%   How on earth did they manage that? We're over 50%. My last school was higher.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 10, 2018)

More Toby Young fun!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I see the bbc has a story on Toby young, the man behind the tweets. It would have been more accurate if it was the twat behind the tweets


Twat in the streets, twat in the tweets.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> This is a really interesting blog about the Free School: West London Free School: a bog-standard non-comprehensive?
> 
> A good degree of selection I'd say in that intake



I did actually read their Ofsted report last week whilst taking a quick look at their website.  Coincidentally they are looking for a teacher in my subject.  The description of their teaching philosophy and the Ofsted report both made for interesting reading.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> More Toby Young fun!




It wasn't just that meeting either - he is attended a second one in Montreal, and gave a presentation.  You can view it by searching "liberal creationism" on youtube.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 10, 2018)

Ah! There's a post on Zelo Street (Zelo Street: Toby Young - The REAL Reason He Went) saying that this is the "real reason" he left. Is it possible he might end up losing his job at his school too? I've read it's an educational charity and presumably has rules on what its members and officers do.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2018)

Here's the Private Eye bit on it (kinda looks like they worked with the London Student journo on this)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 11, 2018)

what a shit bag.

Kind of blows the "he was sacked just for a bit of on-line banter" defence out of the water. He's an active and vocal proponent of proper far right intellectual cuntism - and happy to share a stage with nazis.

That's the thing with these "entertaining" contrarians like Young, his mate boris johnson and Ress Mogg - they are not joking when they come out with their shit, its what they actually believe.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 11, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> That's the thing with these "entertaining" contrarians like Young, his mate boris johnson and Ress Mogg - they are not joking when they come out with their shit, its what they actually believe.


Tbf they don't do it with a cymbal crash or anything.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 11, 2018)

Johnson's brother appointed Young, all part of some cosy clique of far-right elitists. It's all a fucking game for them, like they're still playing devil's advocate at some posh school debating club, only they mean it now and there's real lives/power involved.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I think there's a lot of people in this government who take the attitude that there's nothing wrong with what he's said and done, but in order to keep the electorate sweet, some compromises have to be made. It may end up being the case that he's too toxic to put out in the front line, but I strongly doubt that any lessons are being learned.



One lesson certainly learnt is don't give Toby young a job. He's  always had plenty of  enemies and this will have given him a few more. The Tories really aren't  that nice to each other.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Here's the Private Eye bit on it (kinda looks like they worked with the London Student journo on this)



That is just disgusting.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 11, 2018)

tim said:


> One lesson certainly learnt is don't give Toby young a job. He's  always had plenty of  enemies and this will have given him a few more. The Tories really aren't  that nice to each other.


"Nice" is a concept it's very hard to shove a pound sign in front of - why on earth would Tories consider it a commodity of any value?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2018)

In the wake of the most recent revelations concerning this arsehole, someone has done a thread on eugenics on twitter ensuring at least for now that this doesn't entirely go away.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson's brother appointed Young, all part of some cosy clique of far-right elitists. It's all a fucking game for them, like they're still playing devil's advocate at some posh school debating club, only they mean it now and there's real lives/power involved.


They always meant it. That's what their private schools were for.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 11, 2018)

Toby Young has had enough of being "slandered" and specifically of being called a "eugenicist". So he's written an article defending himself and his views by linking to an article in which he describes how he's in favour of eugenics!


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm sort of hoping this is going to end up in court to be honest. He's slagged off a load of people for saying what they've said about him, and what they've said seems to be accurate - can you sue someone for libel if they incorrectly say you've libelled them?


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm not in favour of killing off all of the Jews, just the poor and stupid. Liberals should love my progressive genocide.


----------



## Quote (Jan 12, 2018)

He's a pisstain on the trousers of humanity.

Also, his take on eugenics is basically: 'the poor are so awful, but if they were given the chance to breed with upper class stock like me they might not be so fucking useless'. Which ignores the whole gamut of difficulties and issues that stop poorer people from rising to the heights that this fucking hemorrhoid was able to, despite having no intelligence, charm, wit, decency or empathy.

It's not down to eugenics or head measurements, it's because most people weren't born into cushy lives like you were, you odious eggheaded cunt. Had you any acquaintance with the real world beyond private schools, members clubs and old boys networks you'd be a better position to understand (and to pass judgement on those less fortunate than you).


----------



## tim (Jan 12, 2018)

Quote said:


> He's a pisstain on the trousers of humanity.
> 
> Had you any acquaintance with the real world beyond private schools, members clubs and old boys networks you'd be a better position to understand (and to pass judgement on those less fortunate than you).



Except of course he does have such an acquaintance, having been educated at comprehensive schools in London and the West Country;and got his first job on a YTS scheme. Perhaps he resents the fact that his upper--middle class parents chose not to him a posher education.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 12, 2018)

tim said:


> Except of course he does have such an acquaintance, having been educated at comprehensive schools in London and the West Country;and got his first job on a YTS scheme. Perhaps he resents the fact that his upper--middle class parents chose not to him a posher education.



I was thinking about this a bit today after reading his biog on Wikipedia. 

I wondered if his family history might explain the attraction of eugenics to him. Because after that Rocky start he was rescued by a private school and got into Oxford after a phone call from his dad. Then he was parachuted into the top levels of journalism. But, despite all this stuff that reeks of nepotism he keeps ducking up, it almost looks like self sabotage. 

I know this sort of psychoanalysis is useless in many ways, but you can't help wondering if someone with that history who adopts a deliberately repellent persona and then starts dabbling in fascist ideas is deeply ducked up in some way.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 13, 2018)

thick as well as being a cont.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 13, 2018)

tim said:


> Except of course he does have such an acquaintance, having been educated at comprehensive schools in London and the West Country;and got his first job on a YTS scheme. Perhaps he resents the fact that his upper--middle class parents chose not to him a posher education.



Amateur psychology alert: he resents that he hasn't measured up to his father Michael, who drafted the 1945 Labour manifesto and set up the Open University, amongst other things. Everything is a reaction against, or a warped imitation of, that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2018)

Quote said:


> He's a pisstain on the trousers of humanity.
> 
> Also, his take on eugenics is basically: 'the poor are so awful, but if they were given the chance to breed with upper class stock like me they might not be so fucking useless'. Which ignores the whole gamut of difficulties and issues that stop poorer people from rising to the heights that this fucking hemorrhoid was able to, despite having no intelligence, charm, wit, decency or empathy.
> 
> It's not down to eugenics or head measurements, it's because most people weren't born into cushy lives like you were, you odious eggheaded cunt. Had you any acquaintance with the real world beyond private schools, members clubs and old boys networks you'd be a better position to understand (and to pass judgement on those less fortunate than you).


his take on eugenics is that if people won't sleep with him they shouldn't be allowed to have children


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 13, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Amateur psychology alert: he resents that he hasn't measured up to his father Michael, who drafted the 1945 Labour manifesto and set up the Open University, amongst other things. Everything is a reaction against, or a warped imitation of, that.


Are you Robert Booth?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 13, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Are you Robert Booth?



God damn it, I could have pitched my throwaway post on U75 to the bloody Guardian!


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> his take on eugenics is that if people won't sleep with him they shouldn't be allowed to have children



If he's having trouble finding someone to sleep with, may I suggest he go fuck himself?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> If he's having trouble finding someone to sleep with, may I suggest he go fuck himself?


----------



## tim (Jan 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> his take on eugenics is that if people won't sleep with him they shouldn't be allowed to have children


That's unfair. He is driven by nobler objectives.

His pioneering free school, despite its selective  recruitment policy and the extra resources given it, is still only rated as mediocre. HIs hope that is having high IQ embryos implanted into the female population of the school catchment area might in the long-run result  in OFSTED classifying it as an outstanding school.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2018)

oh look the piece of shit didn't get the job on his own merits (say it aint so) but by shennanigans.
Ministers meddled in Toby Young getting OfS role, report finds
 This bit should leave us in no doubt as to the role of the new body:


> The commissioner also detailed the involvement of Downing Street special advisers in blocking nominees for the “student experience” role on the OfS board, who were blacklisted because of previous involvement with student unions and their expressed opposition to the government’s Prevent counter-extremism programme.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2018)

The front of these cunts is breathtaking


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> The front of these cunts is breathtaking



Especially when it benefits a eugenicist; that isn't survival of the fittest ffs.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 27, 2018)

Almost as if they know that shit like eugenics is pseudoscientific bullshit or something.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

This a great Twitter spat where shitcunt Toby gets his arse delivered on a plate. The twat.



Click on for the all-star exchange. Even Mary Beard is in there was well as TobyBallSack.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 23, 2018)

I think Lammy is doing really well lately. I like him a lot. 

He posted an image of a card he was sent on Twitter yesterday. It was an image of a monkey on the front and you can guess the tone of the (obviously unsigned) message from there. It really pulled me up that a London man, fighting for Londoners, can get that kind of racial abuse in 2018.


----------



## Poi E (May 24, 2018)

Really? You are surprised?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 7, 2018)

So Roger Scruton is on record saying that date rape doesn't exist as well as a few other standard misogynist tropes and guess who is up defending him? Right, Toby Young.



> The commentator Toby Young said it was “depressing to see the social media cops trawl through everything Roger Scruton’s ever written in the hope of finding things to be offended by”.



TBH this is really me just tacking this on to the end of an ongoing thread because of course it's the usual cunt parade out defending him, not just TY. Whom amongst us has not, at the tender age of 61, given a lecture to an American university in which they etc etc. I expect Brendan O'Neill has already written his first draft after having defended the Grenfell bonfire racists.



> Historian Niall Ferguson praised Scruton as “the greatest living Englishman”, adding: “If only he could be prime minister.”


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2018)

Is anyone paying much attention to Tobes these days? He doesn’t seem to generate the hits with his contrarian bullshit anymore, it’s a crowded market for ringpieces out there.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 7, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> I'm not in favour of killing off all of the Jews, just the poor and stupid. Liberals should love my progressive genocide.


Don’t forget the old of course


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2018)

Suddenly, I believe in Christmas again 

 

How to lose more friends  and alienate more people | The Spectator


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2018)

What was he Twitter mobbed for?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

8ball said:


> What was he Twitter mobbed for?


Being a cunt.

But I like the idea that everyone in real life now hates him because of Twitter. Like people check twitter status before sending Christmas cards.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Being a cunt.



If you got Twitter-mobbed just for being a cunt, the internet would plunge through a sinkhole of recursive Twitter-mobbing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

8ball said:


> If you got Twitter-mobbed just for being a cunt, the internet would plunge through a sinkhole of recursive Twitter-mobbing.


You say this like it hasn’t happened.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2018)

8ball said:


> What was he Twitter mobbed for?



He wasn't.  He fell foul of student journalists who were able to prove that he was a fan of eugenics, which scared off his MP chums who kept offering him jobs.  People on twitter then laughed at him.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

agricola said:


> He wasn't.  He fell foul of student journalists who were able to prove that he was a fan of eugenics, which scared off his MP chums who kept offering him jobs.  People on twitter then laughed at him.


He likes to say "twitter mobbing" because that implies that a situation where lots of people on Twitter have been irrationally attacking him simply because of a shared ideology or affiliation, nothing to do with what he's actually done, and that's brought about his downfall due to publicity-shy bodies. But he hasn't even been particularly hounded on Twitter, let alone irrationally so; as you say he was exposed as having supported eugenics in multiple circumstances when he was up for being given a post in the "Office For Students" and even the Tories thought that was a bad look. Nothing to do with Twitter.

I'm not sure whether he's the least self-aware person in British public life, that would be a really hard position to take, but he's up there.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Suddenly, I believe in Christmas again
> 
> View attachment 155453
> 
> How to lose more friends  and alienate more people | The Spectator



Just... LOL


----------



## Rob Ray (Dec 13, 2018)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Whagwan (Dec 14, 2018)

I remember his story on how none of his "friends" wanted to come on his stag weekend.  

D,oes he never even have the hint of a thought that, 'Maybe I'm just a c0nt?."


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2018)

lol


> My fall in status has been vertiginous, like the plot of a Tom Wolfe novel, but I can say, hand on heart, that it isn’t all bad. Yes, yes, there’s the money — or lack of it. I’ve always supplemented my income by doing freelance journalism, but it’s only now that I’m relying on it entirely that I realise just how difficult it is to make a living from being a hack. When I wrote my first piece for a national newspaper in 1985 I was paid three times as much as I get for an article today. Poor Caroline has had to take a part-time job to keep the wolf from the door. If interest rates go up, or Jeremy Corbyn becomes prime minister and introduces a property tax, we’ll have to sell the house.


best bit


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 14, 2018)

Best comment on this twist in the TY story that I saw was "oh, people aren't interested in you now that you're no longer useful to them, Tobes? Welcome to the world you made".


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't actually believe any of it - he didn't go to 8 nativity plays last year, and has been invited to plenty of parties this year. I dunno why he does this.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2018)

killer b said:


> I don't actually believe any of it - he didn't go to 8 nativity plays last year, and has been invited to plenty of parties this year. I dunno why he does this.


malignant narcissism/pyschopathy as 'career'


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2018)

_Tom Wolfe _- his cultural life really did die in that mid 80s period.

(See also labour MPs listening to the smiths)


----------



## souljacker (Dec 14, 2018)

What a cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2018)

souljacker said:


> What a cunt.


Warrick Hunt


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 14, 2018)

The man's unreflective self-regard is epic. If you read the whole (or more of the) piece, he refers to himself as being "at the heart of a national scandal" and "cast out of public life"!


----------



## Poot (Dec 14, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder how people get involved in public life. It's this, isn't it? It's having absolutely no doubt in your mind that you are more important than absolutely anyone else. Not even the merest hint that you might be less important than anything else, ever. Never feeling anything less than utterly important. In many ways I'm a little in awe.


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2018)

It isn't actually real is the thing. It's all made up, including the monstrous persona. 

(He is monstrous, mind. But this stuff is all play acting)


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 14, 2018)

Poot said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people get involved in public life. It's this, isn't it? It's having absolutely no doubt in your mind that you are more important than absolutely anyone else. Not even the merest hint that you might be less important than anything else, ever. Never feeling anything less than utterly important. In many ways I'm a little in awe.



I think what you describe is called going to public school.

You only have to look at Boris Johnson. If he came from my place of origin people would queue up to throw excrement and invective at him. As it is, he manages to occupy high public office.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> I think what you describe is called going to public school.



Or the bbc.


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 14, 2018)

being the son of a notable & suitably principled Labour academic he was state school educated, failed to set the world alight & then wangled a place at Oxford "....under a scheme to give access to comprehensive pupils..." after some phone calls were made & ended up with a 1st in PPE

I mention all this as it is virtually word-for-word also true of David Milliband


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2018)

He admits to bullying his kids in the article, and loving watching them turn into little cunts. What a cunt.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2018)

Huh, he posts on here https://www.urban75.net/forums/members/addy.27/

sorry addy


----------



## sihhi (Apr 18, 2019)

Are these sort of comments intended to be fake?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tobes is the gift that keeps on giving (nb, in German, "gift" means "poison"):


----------



## YouSir (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 23, 2019)

^
It's like comparing apples and pears. The two things Young is trying to compare are totally different.


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2019)

Presumably elsewhere Tobes cites how he knows that Johnson's neighbours are "the Left".


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is from Jeffrey Epstein's "little black book" apparently. . .


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> This is from Jeffrey Epstein's "little black book" apparently. . .




Tobes claims (or at least did in 2011 when that first came out) that he has never met him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2019)

agricola said:


> Tobes claims (or at least did in 2011 when that first came out) that he has never met him.


 

From a _Mail_ article about Epstein, his arrest and his Little Black Book, published the same day as a _Spectator_ article in which Young compared Sean Langan (a journalist of somewhat non- humble origins not favoured by intostella, formerly of this parish) - the Toad's own Best Man who heroically failed to turned up (like everyone else) at the stag party he was supposed to have organised - to Epstein, though without making any mention of his own purported connection to the American kiddie-fiddler.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 178262



The only other person I can think of who appointed themselves an intellectual is Adrian Mole.


----------



## Sue (Jul 22, 2019)

stavros said:


> The only other person I can think of who appointed themselves an intellectual is Adrian Mole.


And he was obviously much less of a twat than Toby Young.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 178262



Kid got a scholarship to Eton. Huh.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 30, 2019)

jeez.... feels like a bit of new low for TY, even by his miserable standards.....


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

cantsin said:


> jeez.... feels like a bit of new low for TY, even by his miserable standards.....



If Hammond is serious about 'legal advice', seems a bit odd to kick off with "self-evidently absurd"?


----------



## co-op (Sep 30, 2019)

cantsin said:


> jeez.... feels like a bit of new low for TY, even by his miserable standards.....




Beautiful. He's got so used to casually flinging bogus allegations of anti-semitism around that he's forgotten that you're only allowed to do that at the Labour left.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 30, 2019)

Beautiful that, like a play in three tweets


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2019)

Missing from Foster's tweet is Young's hilarious apology.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2019)

No spine.


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2019)

I like the photo they've chosen to illustrate the story in the Mirror - looks like he's literally shitting his pants


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2019)

furiously backpedaling. I'm no Legal Mind but I think once its out there its out there and deleting it means jack, except perhaps to the wronged party who might accept this as contrition and drop the matter.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 30, 2019)

So, Toby likes flinging around anti-Semitic tropes and gets booked to attend eugenics conferences with other people who use similar anti-Semitic tropes...…

Oh what a wicked web we weave....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> furiously backpedaling. I'm no Legal Mind but I think once its out there its out there and deleting it means jack, except perhaps to the wronged party who might accept this as contrition and drop the matter.


he's admitted he was wrong - that he is therefore liable - and, no doubt, any legal action would be a swift progression through the courts where all that need be determined is the sum of damages.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

Die you c0nt


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 30, 2019)

fuck me - social media really is a honeypot for shit flinging narcissists isn't it? These people crave attention - but have no talent whatsoever get it by becoming self styled twattarati edgelords - and think its some sort of achievement.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice people think I'm a cunt, this means they must be cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Die you c0nt
> 
> View attachment 185555


I don't want him to actually die

A really long slow painful lingering death taking place over five or ten years would be my choice for him


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't want him to actually die
> 
> A really long slow painful lingering death taking place over five or ten years would be my choice for him



I want him to live a long, full life in which all his dreams crash down around him and he ends up _wishing_ he was dead. He's doing well on that score tbf.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 30, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> I want him to live a long, full life in which all his dreams crash down around him and he ends up _wishing_ he was dead. He's doing well on that score tbf.





Pickman's model said:


> I don't want him to actually die
> 
> A really long slow painful lingering death taking place over five or ten years would be my choice for him



Pair of fucking masochists, why do we all have to endure him just for your amusement?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm perfectly on board with any solution that means he shut up and fucks off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Pair of fucking masochists, why do we all have to endure him just for your amusement?


He could be incarcerated on rockall or in some black facility run by the cia


----------



## YouSir (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> He could be incarcerated on rockall or in some black facility run by the cia



Cunt will still find a way to get commissioned alas.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> fuck me - social media really is a honeypot for shit flinging narcissists isn't it? These people crave attention - but have no talent whatsoever get it by becoming self styled twattarati edgelords - and think its some sort of achievement.



this is why i am not on twitter. To be a proper edgelord, you need bottle to carry it through- this is happy shopper edgelordery


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> this is why i am not on twitter.* To be a proper edgelord, you need bottle to carry it through-* this is happy shopper edgelordery



I was thinking more you need a slap with a baseball bat.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2019)

Not you NBE


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

*hold me back lads*


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> *hold me back lads*



boring


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2019)

So this 25 page thread about a specific cunt.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2019)

kinnell. I'm a fucking idiot.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2019)

Cunt thinks he's funny.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2019)

Shaun Bailey lol


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Cunt thinks he's funny.
> 
> View attachment 186035


Also the exact opposite of right. If somebody half decent stands for brexit party (didn't tice try for tory candidacy) they could be fucked to fourth


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also the exact opposite of right. If somebody half decent stands for brexit party (didn't tice try for tory candidacy) they could be fucked to fourth


Yep, not inconceivable...esp. as the focus tightens on Bailey's published racist views. Won't play well in that there...


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 22, 2019)

Oh my word. 

It's almost as if he knows about this thread and is trolling it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2019)

wot, so he's saying he'd be a nonce if it wasn't for his wife? 
and is he also saying that it's a woman's job to protect men from their own depravity? 
a lot to unpack there ffs


----------



## Poi E (Nov 23, 2019)

He drops his trousers in public so much they ought to nick him for indecency.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm sure Mrs Young would've preferred that scenario too.


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2020)

Bumped to let everyone with a spare £250 (or £50) know that they can now spend it on joining Young's Free Speech Union*, in which he together with all the people you'd expect to be part of this promises to come to your aid** with his chums in the media and online groupies when you say something wrong on Twitter.  You will also be able to attend debates, in which like-minded folk will gather to discuss the issues of the day***.

* a Limited company
** with "advice", not legal support (though they claim they are trying to set this up, but they cannot guarantee everyone will get it)
*** which of course you have to pay to attend, unless you've shelled out the £250 - if so you'll have to help at the meetings


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2020)

"I may disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it, if you pay me £250."


----------



## chilango (Feb 23, 2020)

Paid Speech Union more like.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 23, 2020)

Caught a few minutes of that big questions show with nicky campbell earlier, horrible show anyway which just does culture war crap every week, anyway they had that spiked dickhead behind facebook newsreader comedian for knobs jonathan pie talking about how anybody who isn't woke can't get a platform any more (he said on BBC1). Young got name checked by somebody else on there too. Turned off after about four minutes.


----------



## Poot (Feb 23, 2020)

Woke is the new word for politically correct, isn't it?


----------



## chilango (Feb 23, 2020)

Using their slots on prime time TV and in mass circulation newspapers to moan about their lack of platform.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 23, 2020)

Basically most of this culture war stuff is because there are loads of dickheads who can't stop using twitter. That's what I reckon.


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Basically most of this culture war stuff is because there are loads of dickheads who can't stop using twitter. That's what I reckon.



to be fair to Young, he bangs on about it because of the impact it has on him getting posts with the Government


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 23, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> jonathan pie talking about how anybody who isn't woke can't get a platform any more (he said on BBC1).


Telly's not a voice, loadsa reckons on Twatter and Facefook is where the voice really counts these days.


----------



## treelover (Feb 23, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Caught a few minutes of that big questions show with nicky campbell earlier, horrible show anyway which just does culture war crap every week, anyway they had that spiked dickhead behind facebook newsreader comedian for knobs jonathan pie talking about how anybody who isn't woke can't get a platform any more (he said on BBC1). Young got name checked by somebody else on there too. Turned off after about four minutes.



it was actually a reasoned discussion, as are most of the programmes, its funny how people view these programmes differently.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> it was actually a reasoned discussion, as are most of the programmes, its funny how people view these programmes differently.



I didn't view it, I turned over


----------



## tim (Feb 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> it was actually a reasoned discussion, as are most of the programmes, its funny how people view these programmes differently.


Wankers wittering about woke


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2020)

In other Toby Young news...he thinks Ireland is going to apply to rejoin the United Kingdom.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Caught a few minutes of that big questions show with nicky campbell earlier, horrible show anyway which just does culture war crap every week, anyway they had that spiked dickhead behind facebook newsreader comedian for knobs jonathan pie talking about how anybody who isn't woke can't get a platform any more (he said on BBC1). Young got name checked by somebody else on there too. Turned off after about four minutes.



"Next week on The Big Questions, would Jesus have liked avocados?"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2020)

stavros said:


> "Next week on The Big Questions, would Jesus have liked avocados?"


Which manifestation of god is your favourite - the Father, the Son or the Guacamole Ghost?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 26, 2020)

Tommy Robinson has joined. Seems appropriate.









						Tommy Robinson has joined Toby Young's Free Speech Union - Scram News
					

Far-right figure Tommy Robinson will be admitted to Toby Young's Free Speech Union.




					scramnews.com


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m pretty sure this Toby bloke is a stand up comedian.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’m pretty sure this Toby bloke is a stand up comedian.


OK, I'll bite.
How did you end up being sure of something that just ain't so?


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> How did you end up being sure of something that just ain't so?



Is this him?



Spoiler


----------



## tim (Feb 26, 2020)

He's going through one of his 1930's EUgenics phases


It's as good an justificationas any to give a piece of your free speech.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Is this him?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes, that's Toby Young, who is not a stand-up comedian, doing a stand-up routine at Doyle & Shaw's right-wing 'comedy' club.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 26, 2020)

He wrote that film with simon pegg in it, which is unique for simon pegg being in it not being the worst thing about it


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> He wrote that film with simon pegg in it, which is unique for simon pegg being in it not being the worst thing about it


I think that the screenplay (not written by Young) was based on his godawful book.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I think that the screenplay (not written by Young) was based on his godawful book.



Yeah that's what I mean. Obviously I've not read the book though. I just watched the film back when I was still giving simon pegg the benefit of the doubt for spaced


----------



## Sue (Feb 26, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. Obviously I've not read the book though. I just watched the film back when I was still giving simon pegg the benefit of the doubt for spaced


I've read the book. (In my defence, I was on holiday and had run out of reading material and a copy of that was kicking about so...) It confirms that he is indeed an utter cunt.

Eta It was also a long time ago and i'd no idea who he was.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yes, that's Toby Young, who is not a stand-up comedian, doing a stand-up routine at Doyle & Shaw's right-wing 'comedy' club.



If that’s Toby Young telling jokes on stage - he’s a stand up comic.

Duh!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’m pretty sure this Toby bloke is a stand up comedian.


Why?


I mean he obviously isn’t, but why do you say that?


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> I mean he obviously isn’t, but why do you say that?



There’s a video of him doing stand-up comedy?

post #782


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If that’s Toby Young telling jokes on stage - he’s a stand up comic.
> 
> Duh!


If someone plays five a side badly, once in a blue moon, would you call them a footballer?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> There’s a video of him doing stand-up comedy?
> 
> post #782


There are videos of me singing karaoke. Doesn’t mean i’m A singer.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> If someone plays five a side badly, once in a blue moon, would you call them a footballer?



Only if the footballer has far-right politics.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> If someone plays five a side badly, once in a blue moon, would you call them a footballer?



Poor analogy, that could apply to half the Premiership.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Only if the footballer has far-right politics.



The politics are irrelevant to this micro- debate, tho you could argue there are plenty stand-up comics at PMQS on both sides of the despatch box.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Poor analogy, that could apply to half the Premiership.


You actually typed that.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 27, 2020)

What a strange discussion. Has anyone taken Marty the far right supporter's temperature lately?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If that’s Toby Young telling jokes on stage - he’s a stand up comic.
> 
> Duh!


Yeah, you really got me there.
I feel a bit of a fool now.
Should have known that the eugenisist cunt was a stand up comic.
Perhaps I should read Guido more regularly to keep up with show-biz news, right?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’m pretty sure this Toby bloke is a stand up comedian.


Oh, look, along comes Urban's resident alt-righter to normalise the excesses of a racist, sexist reactionary hate merchant. 

Allow me to spare you the trouble:


----------



## existentialist (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If that’s Toby Young telling jokes on stage - he’s a stand up comic.
> 
> Duh!


Er...you haven't done much standup, have you, Mister Dunning-Kruger?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 27, 2020)

He's not even telling jokes. Just recanting some tales of his in a sneering way. Basically being a total arse.


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2020)

souljacker said:


> He's not even telling jokes. Just recanting some tales of his in a sneering way. Basically being a total arse.


 
You're wokely trying to cancel him for exercising his right to free speech. Sadly, it won't work


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

souljacker said:


> He's not even telling jokes. Just recanting some tales of his in a sneering way. Basically being a total arse.



I’m surprised you got through it, he’s as about as funny as a loaf of bread.

Anyway, the singular point I was making is that this Toby bloke is indeed a stand-up comic.  Surely on that alone, he shouldn’t be taken seriously.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 27, 2020)

Course he is.  

Course you were. Course he shouldn't.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Anyway, the singular point I was making is that this Toby bloke is indeed a stand-up comic.  Surely on that alone, he shouldn’t be taken seriously.



Salient singular point:


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 27, 2020)

tim said:


> He's going through one of his 1930's EUgenics phases
> 
> 
> It's as good an justificationas any to give a piece of your free speech.




Oh he’s definitely a Nazi. He supports Charles Murray, writes for Quillette and props up ever crypto-fascist PoS out there. He and his entire fan base are fascist cancer.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’m surprised you got through it, he’s as about as funny as a loaf of bread.
> 
> Anyway, the singular point I was making is that this Toby bloke is indeed a stand-up comic.  Surely on that alone, he shouldn’t be taken seriously.


I think I see where you're going wrong. He's a stand-up *cunt, *not a comic. Easy mistake to make, though...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks as though UCL has failed to properly investigate the Eugenics conference held on its estate that Young & Sabisky attended during it's Eugenics inquiry.



> The inquiry did not investigate London Conference on Intelligence meetings on eugenics, which were run at the university by James Thompson, an honorary senior lecturer who has now been stripped of his title. Speakers at these meetings included white supremacists and a researcher who had previously advocated child rape.
> 
> Andrew Sabisky, the former No 10 adviser who was forced to step down last week because of a furore around his comments on race and intelligence, was listed as a speaker at an LCI meeting at UCL in 2015. Toby Young was forced to resign as a director of the government’s New Schools Network after it was revealed that he also attended one of the meetings.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 31, 2020)

Tobes goes full-on Nazi in his latest Twitter thread.
 

 

"Arguments", eh?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2020)

Not a eugenicist; he was merely interested in what the speakers at the eugenics conference had to say.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Not a eugenicist; he was merely interested in what the speakers at the eugenics conference had to say.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Eugenics is merely a hobby of his then...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2020)

equationgirl said:


>


Maybe that needed an appropriate emoji...apols.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

I figured you were saying it in the tone of someone saying 'i'm not a racist but [insert something racist]'.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I figured you were saying it in the tone of someone saying 'i'm not a racist but [insert something racist]'.


All good, then.


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

This bit offered some signs for optimism: “In fact, I think I’ve got COVID-19. I became symptomatic seven days ago and am now anxiously waiting to see if the disease spreads to my lungs.”


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Not a eugenicist; he was merely interested in what the speakers at the eugenics conference had to say.



"The money was just resting in my account."

He does have a point though, I doubt NICE would recommend paying money to extend his lifetime.


----------



## Sue (Mar 31, 2020)

Who needs medical and epidemiology experts when we have Tobes, eh?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> This bit offered some signs for optimism: “In fact, I think I’ve got COVID-19. I became symptomatic seven days ago and am now anxiously waiting to see if the disease spreads to my lungs.”


I don't think he understands how this thing works...


----------



## Poot (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> This bit offered some signs for optimism: “In fact, I think I’ve got COVID-19. I became symptomatic seven days ago and am now anxiously waiting to see if the disease spreads to my lungs.”


Not 'spreads to my family' then? 'Spreads to anyone else I might have infected'? Nooooooo.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 31, 2020)

To be fair to him he’s only saying what other members of the narrating class and their superiors really think.

In exchange value terms it’s a no brainer.How else to explain a situation where the ruling class have retreated to their isolated second or third homes, the middle class are safely working from home and our class is told to carry on building, servicing, distributing and caring?


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think he understands how this thing works...


Tbf it does initially take up residence in the upper respiratory tract before spreading to the lungs.


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Tbf it does initially take up residence in the upper respiratory tract before spreading to the lungs.


Yes, but it's fairly fast acting if it's going to be a bad case, he'd definitely know within seven days if he was going to be hospitalised. It just smacks o him wanting to say that he has it, that he wants to be just like bojo and Dom.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> To be fair to him he’s only saying what other members of the narrating class and their superiors really think.
> 
> In exchange value terms it’s a no brainer.How else to explain a situation where the ruling class have retreated to their isolated second or third homes, the middle class are safely working from home and our class is told to carry on building, servicing, distributing and caring?


Doing what he's paid to do...moving that window.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 31, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Doing what he's paid to do...moving that window.



And, critically, keeping his profile high for the next (well paid) gig.


----------



## gosub (Mar 31, 2020)

Lurdan said:


>




If he's offering.  We need a futile gesture at this stage it will raise the whole tone


----------



## Raheem (Mar 31, 2020)

If he does die, let's have a whipround for a headstone that just says 'Acceptable collateral damage'.


----------



## agricola (Mar 31, 2020)

nino_savatte said:


> Tobes goes full-on Nazi in his latest Twitter thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idiot.  I bet he only picked the 14th because he realised the 15th was already indelibly associated with disasters caused by his ilk.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

It's not just elderly people with underlying health issues who are dying of this. It's people of all ages, and those in good health. He really is a cunt.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 31, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> And, critically, keeping his profile high for the next (well paid) gig.



Absolutely, which just re-emphasises what a selfish, anti-social, moral void he is. Screeching his well heeled 'heresies' to order, he claims to be on the edge (he may even actually believe it) while he's actually at the rotten cosseted centre.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## tim (Apr 18, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It's not just elderly people with underlying health issues who are dying of this. It's people of all ages, and those in good health. He really is a cunt.




But he's a cunt who loves Liberty!




Toby Young
@toadmeister
·
4h

‘Where has the British love of liberty gone?' | In the
@telegraph
I ask why we’re so enthusiastic about being placed under house arrest by the authorities compared to the people of other countries?



Where has the British love of liberty gone?
Protests against lockdown are raging in other nations.ackheath
telegraph.co.uk
Particularly, when that love can get you a column at the Torygraph.m

If we had the right to bear arms in this country we could send an Urban posse round to sort him out for good. liberate him from house arrest, and get him to lead us on a  march to Blackheath. He could be our new Wat Tyler


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> *To be fair to him he’s only saying what other members of the narrating class and their superiors really think.*
> 
> In exchange value terms it’s a no brainer.How else to explain a situation where the ruling class have retreated to their isolated second or third homes, the middle class are safely working from home and our class is told to carry on building, servicing, distributing and caring?



I agree with your post, but (bolded bit)  Toby Young *is* one of the _very_ worst, so he fully deserves to be singled out for a hammering. Just a verbal one, obviously


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2020)

tim said:


> But he's a cunt who loves Liberty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing masks; lol


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I agree with your post, but (bolded bit)  Toby Young *is* one of the _very_ worst, so he fully deserves to be singled out for a hammering. Just a verbal one, obviously



There is a tendency on the left to single individuals out either for ‘saying the unsayable’ or as somehow embodying a specifically unattractive/unacceptable view or politics.

I find it deeply unattractive as a method for two specific reasons:

1. It can often look like virtue signalling or even worse a quite moralistic form of politics. 

2. More importantly it often overlooks the economic, political and cultural processes that produce these individuals.

I guess it’s a matter of how you want to expend energy. A lot of people I know seem to be more exercised about attacking, exposing, thinking about balloons like Young rather than thinking deeply and acting to address the structures that throw them up and give them oxygen.  

For me, Toby Young and all other Toby Young’s are merely a symptom of the disease. Curing the disease also cleans away the unpleasant effects of it.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> A lot of people I know seem to be more exercised about attacking, exposing, thinking about balloons like Young rather than thinking deeply and acting to address the structures that throw them up and give them oxygen.


Maybe useful to encourage these people you know to embrace both theory & praxis? They're not mutually exclusive.
Bit hard in the era of social media to expect folk not to react to utter shitcunts like Young, tbh.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Maybe useful to encourage these people you know to embrace both theory & praxis? They're not mutually exclusive.
> Bit hard in the era of social media to expect folk not to react to utter shitcunts like Young, tbh.



Both fair points. I was making an observation rather than a set of demands tbf!


----------



## Quote (Apr 18, 2020)

I hope Toby takes his own advice and wanders far & wide whilst the rest of us are locked down. Maybe he could visit the local Hospital's Covid wards, or a few care homes and tell them about his wonderful fear-free approach to pandemics and public safety...

If he should catch it and drop down dead, well at least he went out on his own terms.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2020)

Having fixed schools, it's only natural that he turns his not inconsiderable skillsets loose on hospitals


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Having fixed schools, it's only natural that he turns his not inconsiderable skillsets loose on hospitals



"fucked" I think the word you're looking for is "fucked".


----------



## chilango (Apr 18, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is a tendency on the left to single individuals out either for ‘saying the unsayable’ or as somehow embodying a specifically unattractive/unacceptable view or politics.
> 
> I find it deeply unattractive as a method for two specific reasons:
> 
> ...



True. But until the vaccine is up and running all we can do is treat the symptoms.

(I'm being tongue in cheek, ideally we shouldn't give his ilk any additional oxygen - metaphorically or literally)


----------



## NoXion (Apr 18, 2020)

I wish it could be literal.

_"Why are you turning purple? Shouldn't you pull yourself up by your bootstraps and start synthesizing your own oxygen?"_


----------



## RD2003 (Apr 18, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is a tendency on the left to single individuals out either for ‘saying the unsayable’ or as somehow embodying a specifically unattractive/unacceptable view or politics.
> 
> I find it deeply unattractive as a method for two specific reasons:
> 
> ...


Exactly. Today's left has to find something better than self-righteousness and outbursts of moral outrage.

After all, anybody who is working class must have experienced that people saying 'outrageous' things is more or less an everyday occurence.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is a tendency on the left to single individuals out either for ‘saying the unsayable’ or as somehow embodying a specifically unattractive/unacceptable view or politics.
> 
> I find it deeply unattractive as a method for two specific reasons:
> 
> ...



Hard to disagree with any of that. Fair points.
But to be a bit fair to myself, it took the lockdown and a lot more time than I normally have, to pay much attention at all to Toby Young and this thread! Or, more importantly, to find enough time to read up in other threads on the more serious political and scientific stuff around what's happening at the moment.

IMO it's perfectly possible to do broader, more political/socio-economic/scientific/historical/etc. analysis on here (or in my case, read plenty of that  ) *AND* aim some online kicks at the worst exponents of right-wing shit.
Doing the latter at the expense of the former is a waste of time true, but people can do both!
And it can be fun


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 20, 2020)

Toby has skillsets DaveCinzano ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Toby has skillsets DaveCinzano ?



I think that Herr Cinzano has confused "skillsets" and "bullshit".


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 23, 2020)

This by his wife

Cut from the Spectator and pasted so you don't have to bleach your eyes after reading Taki's wife's glowing encomium  



> Toby spent the first week of lockdown in bed convinced he had coronavirus. He didn’t. He is a complete hypochondriac at the best of times and this pandemic has sent his anxiety levels through the roof. He was so worried about catching it that the stress led to a bout of shingles which is what actually laid him up. But Toby was convinced and started taking hydroxychloroquine, vitamin C and anything else he’d read might alleviate symptoms. There was also a lot of temperature--taking, as well as doing some ridiculous breathing test that has now been discredited.
> 
> Having recovered, Toby’s life has carried on pretty much as normal in lockdown. My life, on the other hand, has changed quite dramatically. Work has dried up and my days are now filled with domestic chores, which with six people in the house all day every day can be quite daunting. So you can imagine how much I have welcomed comments from Tobe such as: ‘We seem to be managing really well without our cleaner.’
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 23, 2020)

19force8 said:


> This by his wife
> 
> Cut from the Spectator and pasted so you don't have to bleach your eyes after reading Taki's wife's glowing encomium


I think to fully appreciate this you have to read his column in The Spectator a couple of weeks ago

I’m recovering – but I glimpsed the coronavirus cliff edge - The Spectator (archived version)



> So I’ve had the virus. Or rather, I think I have. Ordinary mortals can no longer get tested by the NHS unless they’re admitted to hospital and I was nowhere near that point. I self-diagnosed, based on having some of the symptoms, and took to my bed. Needless to say, Caroline is convinced the whole thing was a sham to avoid doing the housework, which has increased exponentially during lockdown thanks to four kids and no cleaner. Now that I’m out of bed she’s exacting sweet revenge.



Of course having heroically recovered from this awful bout of man flu corona


> That was last week and, thankfully, I haven’t experienced phase two. I’m now out of bed and even though I’m not fighting fit, I’m gradually getting better. On a couple of occasions I’ve overdone it — played badminton with my kids in the garden, for instance — and the following day felt terrible. But if Covid-19 is the cause of my illness, I’m one of the lucky ones. I self-medicated with chloroquine, zinc and vitamin C, which may have helped, although none are clinically proven treatments.


the loathsome thick cunt can now fully devote his expertise *as a* *survivor* to his project





Lockdown Sceptics

'Stay sane' in a world that this fucker can thrive in ? He really is having a laugh.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 23, 2020)

Where was tony getting the chloroquine from, I wonder?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 23, 2020)

19force8 said:


> This by his wife
> 
> Cut from the Spectator and pasted so you don't have to bleach your eyes after reading Taki's wife's glowing encomium



Fucking hell, you have to feel sorry for her, burdened like that. Synopsis is my husband is a stupid difficult selfish prick and a complete fucking infant.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 23, 2020)

Eh, she married the cunt, he was hardly hiding anything beforehand.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 23, 2020)

We can only hope she'll snap and he'll be under the patio before this is over...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Eh, she married the cunt, he was hardly hiding anything beforehand.



Ah yeah I'm sure shes a prick too but still, imagine


----------



## isvicthere? (May 6, 2020)

This morning he looked a prize twat on Good Morning Britain, with his strategically placed "Free Speech" poster on his bookshelf behind him, while simultaneously getting owned by john Sweeney.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> This morning he looked a prize twat on Good Morning Britain,



That's an almost admirable achievement, if his competition was Piers Morgan.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> That's an almost admirable achievement, if his competition was Piers Morgan.



👍


----------



## steveseagull (May 8, 2020)

Toby has a bit of an issue. His Free Speech Union stuck up for Nadia Whittome and it's members were not happy about it


----------



## 19force8 (May 19, 2020)

"Siri, show me something to lift the spirits of the nation"









						This lockdown may kill me
					

I have a new job, which is maintaining a website called Lockdown Sceptics (lockdownsceptics.org). It’s a compendium of evidence that the lockdown is a needless act of self-harm that will almost certainly cause a greater loss of life than it prevents. I set it up myself, so I can’t complain, but...




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2020)

19force8 said:


> This by his wife
> 
> Cut from the Spectator and pasted so you don't have to bleach your eyes after reading Taki's wife's glowing encomium



Tbh, I imagine arse to tongue is a valid transmission pathway, and we know Johnson had it, so he probably wasn’t making it up.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 222606



'Never flew on the Lolita express.'  God, he's fucking vile.


----------



## Doodler (Jul 18, 2020)

It seems strange a grown man giving himself the Twitter handle of 'toadmeister'. It's more like something a kid at the Tolkein/Horrible Histories/Harry Potter phase would think up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2020)

Doodler said:


> It seems strange a grown man giving himself the Twitter handle of 'toadmeister'. It's more like something a kid at the Tolkein/Horrible Histories/Harry Potter phase would think up.


He's more of a turdmeister


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 18, 2020)

Doodler said:


> a grown man


Therein lies your confusion.


----------



## Doodler (Jul 18, 2020)

'Punch' magazine was once the proper container for the talents of the Toby Youngs of this world. A bit of self-deprecating humour and complaints about modern life. What happened to town clerks? If a sign says kids travel free on buses, can you take a baby goat on board? etc etc.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2020)

Did they use to do 'All aboard the Lolita Express' articles though?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

That's an appalling way to describe the situation, 'lolita express', fuck that's grim.


----------



## Doodler (Jul 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Did they use to do 'All aboard the Lolita Express' articles though?



Of course not. Punch closed in 2002, not that anyone would have noticed.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Of course not.



Wouldn't have suited Toby Young then.


----------



## Doodler (Jul 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Wouldn't have suited Toby Young then.



It would suit everyone else because then we wouldn't keep hearing about him!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Of course not. Punch closed in 2002, not that anyone would have noticed.



maybe we could crowdfund a revival, commission Tobes and all the other contrarian ringpieces to write for it exclusively, then don’t ever actually publish anything so their ravings go unheard. See how long it takes them to notice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2020)

Doodler said:


> 'Punch' magazine was once the proper container for the talents of the Toby Youngs of this world. A bit of self-deprecating humour and complaints about modern life. What happened to town clerks? If a sign says kids travel free on buses, can you take a baby goat on board? etc etc.


Town clerks now better known as local authority chief executives


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> maybe we could crowdfund a revival, commission Tobes and all the other contrarian ringpieces to write for it exclusively, then don’t ever actually publish anything so their ravings go unheard. See how long it takes them to notice.


Perhaps we could drown the unspeakable young in a barrel of vomit


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> maybe we could crowdfund a revival, commission Tobes and all the other contrarian ringpieces to write for it exclusively, then don’t ever actually publish anything so their ravings go unheard. See how long it takes them to notice.


I'd rather crowdfund him a pair of concrete shoes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2020)

tim said:


> I'd rather crowdfund him a pair of concrete shoes.


and a lift to the nearest deep water cos deep down he's a good person


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> and a lift to the nearest deep water cos deep down he's a good person


My plan is to turn him into a living Subbuteo player on a concrete base and flip him round North London using a fork-lift truck


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2020)

tim said:


> My plan is to turn him into a living Subbuteo player on a concrete base and flip him round North London using a fork-lift truck


My plan is for him to bail out the water in Falkland sound


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2020)

Neck-deep in vomit in David Blaine‘s perspex box suspended from a crane by Tower Bridge. See how long it takes for his legs to get tired.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 18, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> That's an appalling way to describe the situation, 'lolita express', fuck that's grim.



Wasn't that what Epstein called it? I don't think we can hang it on tobes this time.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2020)

He used it too.



Badgers said:


> View attachment 222606


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Wasn't that what Epstein called it? I don't think we can hang it on tobes this time.


I think you're right, but tobe's tweet just came across as using the phrase in a jaunty/lol isn't this hilarious kind of way, and that's what I found grim and appalling.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2020)

Not sure exactly who made up the name - one of the tabloids I think, they've all picked it up but of course they say "the plane popularly known as..." as none of them would _dream_ of inventing jokey nicknames themselves in a sex trafficking case.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think you're right, but tobe's tweet just came across as using the phrase in a jaunty/lol isn't this hilarious kind of way, and that's what I found grim and appalling.


Yes.  He follows it with “honest guv!”   Odiously trivialising it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not sure exactly who made up the name - one of the tabloids I think, they've all picked it up but of course they say "the plane popularly known as..." as none of them would _dream_ of inventing jokey nicknames themselves in a sex trafficking case.


Yeah, because creating the nickname would be awful. Them perpetuating and trivialising the nickname, well that's just a joke...right?


----------



## Doodler (Jul 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Town clerks now better known as local authority chief executives



It was one of Keith Waterhouse's trivial gripes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 19, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Wasn't that what Epstein called it? I don't think we can hang it on tobes this time.



It’s called that in Private Eye this week, without quotation marks or ‘so called’ appended to it, might be used generally in the media. Seems like a shitty trivialisation of what it actually was.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2020)

With a friend.


----------



## Poot (Jul 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 222826


Wow. 

'These messes.' 

He makes it sound like he got his foot stuck in a bucket of cement that some other idiot had left lying around or something. Not destroyed at least one teenager's life. 

And I know of absolutely no men who think that their wife is responsible for their consciences. Who the fuck thinks that someone else is responsible for that. Jesus.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




I recommend that ventilators should be put on Toby Young. Lots of them.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



Toby Young should be skinned and rolled in salt!


----------



## krink (Aug 9, 2020)

Ewww


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2020)

krink said:


> Ewww View attachment 225783


That's grim. Although somewhat of a public service if they date each other, coronavirus could wipe all the sceptics out.


----------



## not a trot (Aug 9, 2020)

https://twitter.com/search?q=%22toby%20young%22&src=trend_click


----------



## Raheem (Aug 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 222826


He could use that angle on his dating forum.

"Hi, my name's Toby and I'm looking for a woman who's tough enough to prevent me, by whatever means, from committing sexual offences against teenagers. No photo, no reply."


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 9, 2020)

krink said:


> Ewww View attachment 225783



'Spreading the love'


----------



## Maggot (Aug 9, 2020)

krink said:


> Ewww View attachment 225783


Darwin Awards anyone?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 9, 2020)

I have images of a cube-headed libertarian/contrarian smug orgy. Like there isn't enough horror in the world.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2020)

suggestions on tweeter that it should be called either 'ok stupid' or 'spreadr'


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> I have images of a cube-headed libertarian/contrarian smug orgy. Like there isn't enough horror in the world.



My image is of Claire Fox and Toby copulating


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 9, 2020)

tim said:


> My image is of Claire Fox and Toby copulating


christ


----------



## brogdale (Aug 9, 2020)

You laugh...but it works...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 9, 2020)

Thinking of joining as a quarantine rave organiser.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 9, 2020)

I think they're all likely to be the same race, so you wouldn't have much organising to do.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 9, 2020)

Rave lol

I was gonna ask for advice on holding a 20,000 person party in an illegal warehouse and whether hydroxychloroquine can get you high


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 9, 2020)

I want to sign up but not sure if I want to use my own email for this tbh.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2020)

use brogdale's he'll never notice


----------



## krink (Aug 9, 2020)

I was going to sign up but the comedy troll accounts will be much funnier than what I could've thought up.  I'd like to see some of the most horrifying and genuine profiles though.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> use brogdale's he'll never notice


Oi


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2020)

I've even got a profile photo for you  









						Essential Trump/Alt-Right Ridicule Thread
					

I'm assuming it was removed, since it's 404 and not "unavailable in your area" because of the EU data protection thing.  Ok,thanks anyway mate




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Raheem (Aug 9, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Rave lol


I thought race organising didn't make much sense, but tbh that just made it fit snugly into the overall picture.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2020)

And some free advertising from the Guardian 









						Toby Young's dating site wins hearts of social-distancing sceptics
					

Others have termed the anti-lockdown journalist’s romantic venture ‘OKStupid’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spitfire (Aug 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




cupid_stunt


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




I'm going to put longdog onto this...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm going to put longdog onto this...



He can probably do better than me, I took the piss on there yesterday, being a bit pissed myself, and soon got banned. 

Some screen grabs from this post on - Coronavirus meme/panic/fear mongering general thread


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 10, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> He can probably do better than me, I took the piss on there yesterday, being a bit pissed myself, and soon got banned.
> 
> Some screen grabs from this post on - Coronavirus meme/panic/fear mongering general thread



Unfortunately his response was that he's too busy winding up anti-vaxxers, lockdown 'sceptics' and Freemen on the Land on Facebook.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 10, 2020)

tim said:


> My image is of Claire Fox and Toby copulating


UGGHHH!. I now need a ton of brain bleach.
Truly, an image I really didn't want planted in my head.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm going to put longdog onto this...


Yes, excellent idea!


----------



## tim (Aug 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> UGGHHH!. I now need a ton of brain bleach.
> Truly, an image I really didn't want planted in my head.



think of it as a GIF, 


..... sorry gift.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 10, 2020)

tim said:


> think of it as a GIF,
> 
> 
> ..... sorry gift.


I really would ratherf not think of it at all


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Aug 19, 2020)

Lurdan said:


>


Mr McEnaney is pretty uch on the money there...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Doodler (Aug 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


>




He looks like Harry Hill in that cartoon drawing.


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 26, 2020)

He’s an irritant and a pice of shit. A bottom- feeding parasite with no redeeming qualities, whatever.

There, that’s the one time I’ll allow myself to notice “Toby Young”.


----------



## tim (Aug 26, 2020)

He's looking for an assistant assistant, so why not send a free speech filled application

The Free Speech Union is Hiring – The Free Speech Union


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2020)

Young did Any Questions last week, where he was keen to extol the idiocy of closing schools at any point.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> And some free advertising from the Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shouldn't be free, they need the money. could've arranged a referral fee for anyone following the link to sign up after the Guardian shut down their own dating site.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

Always full of shit on any given topic


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2020)

_who needs experts_


----------



## Sue (Dec 31, 2020)

Ah yes, Toby Young that well known virologist/epidemiologist. What a fucking twat.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Always full of shit on any given topic
> 
> View attachment 246340



With Young though you always have to bear in mind that he might well actually have wanted a second wave, in order to improve the herd.  As nino_savatte pointed out a couple of months before that idiocy he was saying things like this:



nino_savatte said:


> Tobes goes full-on Nazi in his latest Twitter thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2021)

Even tory scum think he's a c0nt:


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 3, 2021)

agricola said:


> With Young though you always have to bear in mind that he might well actually have wanted a second wave, in order to improve the herd.  As nino_savatte pointed out a couple of months before that idiocy he was saying things like this:


Toby Young's a repugnant cunt.


----------



## campanula (Jan 3, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Toby Young's a repugnant cunt.



Yep,  exactly so - couldn't put it better.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Toby Young's a repugnant cunt.


There is that, too.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 3, 2021)

Nothing short of a punch up the bracket (multiple times) will do for this cunt.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 5, 2021)

How the fuck does this smug, useless shit cunt who's wrong about everything still have access to a broadcasting position? I just saw him on news night sitting in front of a 'Free speech union' banner wanking on about how he's such a lockdown sceptic. I just found myself constantly saying things like 'god you're such a fucking cunt why don't you just fuck off!' I'm not a violent man but my god I had some violent visions involving his face and a bat whilst listening to the cunt speak.


----------



## Sue (Jan 6, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> How the fuck does this smug, useless shit cunt who's wrong about everything still have access to a broadcasting position? I just saw him on news night sitting in front of a 'Free speech union' banner wanking on about how he's such a lockdown sceptic. I just found myself constantly saying things like 'god you're such a fucking cunt why don't you just fuck off!' I'm not a violent man but my god I had some violent visions involving his face and a bat whilst listening to the cunt speak.


At last a post all Urban can wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2021)

The BBC has a lot of form for giving the time of day to assholes. Farage being perhaps the most obvious one.


----------



## tim (Jan 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> At last a post all Urban can wholeheartedly agree with.



I would hope not. Bats are sensitive  and delicate creatures and do not deserve such abusive treatment.


----------



## tim (Jan 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The BBC has a lot of form for giving the time of day to assholes. Farage being perhaps the most obvious one.



And then they go off and complain that they never get on the BBC and that it should be defunded.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 6, 2021)

Infinite glory to comrade Paul O'Connell!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 6, 2021)

Which one is more verminous? (I just watched the interview and to be fair, Young is much more verminous)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 9, 2021)

Students quit free speech campaign over role of Toby Young-founded group
					

Recruits say they were misled about the involvement of controversial pressure group the Free Speech Union




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 14, 2021)

Some very inspirational meritocracy here:

















(credit: Nathan Osseroff-Spicer)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol indeed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## 19force8 (Jan 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 248961


A self cancelling ordinance, no less.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 248961


"Dissenters"? I think he means "cunts".


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 15, 2021)

*Daily Telegraph rebuked over Toby Young's Covid column*
Press watchdog says claims were ‘significantly misleading’ as newspaper told to publish correction









						Daily Telegraph rebuked over Toby Young's Covid column
					

Press watchdog says claims were ‘significantly misleading’ as newspaper told to publish correction




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 15, 2021)

It'll be buried deep within the rag. Majority of Daily Telegraph readers won't care he's been rebuked.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2021)

His free speech is being silenced. 😟 Will no-one stand up for Toby Young's right to claim that getting a cold makes you immune to the coronavirus?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 15, 2021)

Failed CSE art... now that is thick


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Failed CSE art... now that is thick


you have to be spectacularly stupid to manage that 

Was it prince harry or prince William who had great difficulty with a level art?


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Failed CSE art... now that is thick





Pickman's model said:


> you have to be spectacularly stupid to manage that
> 
> Was it prince harry or prince William who had great difficulty with a level art?


TBF, I'd probably fail any art exam ever.   Oh God, that makes me thicker than Toby Young and the fucking Windsors. Shoot me now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> TBF, I'd probably fail any art exam ever.   Oh God, that makes me thicker than Toby Young and the fucking Windsors. Shoot me now.


no, no you wouldn't. You can put something on paper or canvas or a wall or take a photo and explain your reasons in terms of pattern or depiction to give it meaning. You can offer an opinion on art and support it from your experience and knowledge. You can argue your case. You wouldn't fail.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2021)

The important thing is to remember that any child can go from failing CSE art to getting into Oxford (as long as their dad is mates with the admissions tutor).


----------



## maomao (Jan 15, 2021)

I got an e for gcse art after abandoning my project halfway through and just leaving all my coursework in a big pile rather than pinning it to display boards. Didn't fucking fail though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 15, 2021)

I got a XX for A level geography, a fairly exclusive club, never met anyone else who had that mark too.
Only went for the exam as the college would have sent a bill to my parents had I not attended.  Coloured in a map in psychedelic patterns and then had a snooze.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I got a XX for A level geography, a fairly exclusive club, never met anyone else who had that mark too.
> Only went for the exam as the college would have sent a bill to my parents had I not attended.  Coloured in a map in psychedelic patterns and then had a snooze.


i only bunked off one day of lessons when i was at school only it was the day they told us where the oral exam for the german gcse would be. so i arrived late for that, started speaking in english halfway through and was only saved by the teacher rewinding the tape and starting again. then for some reason i no longer recall i thought it would be a good idea to drink six cans of strongbow before the written exam, forgot a pen and had to borrow a pencil, could only remember how to tell the time in german and then passed out halfway through. to this day a friend of mine insists he got a d (despite actually being able to speak german) because he tried to wake me up in the exam. i received a c and my german now, as it was then, only extends to the 2 pints of lager and a currywurst level, or (as i was fortunate to find in the written exam) describing the school day of the late 1980s.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> TBF, I'd probably fail any art exam ever.   Oh God, that makes me thicker than Toby Young and the fucking Windsors. Shoot me now.


The trick is to focus on the medium itself. The paperiness and flatness of the paper, for example. Let me know if you've an exam coming up and I'll send you a load of my finished work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> The trick is to focus on the medium itself. The paperiness and flatness of the paper, for example. Let me know if you've an exam coming up and I'll send you a load of my finished work.
> 
> View attachment 249069


i have a similar sculpture, which i call 'the power of the unwritten word'


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Failed CSE art... now that is thick


I failed all my CSEs... except Art


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I failed all my CSEs... except Art


I'd heard rumours that a member of the royal family posted, undercover on here.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I failed all my CSEs... except Art


Does that mean you'd be more suited for Cambridge then?


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I failed all my CSEs... except Art


And if it hadn't been for that pesky CSE and your dad not being pals with the admissions tutor, you'd have gone to Oxford for sure. 😢


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'd heard rumours that a member of the royal family posted, undercover on here.


Yeah, but I bet they didn't do CSEs in proper stuff like metalwork and tech drawing.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Yeah, but I bet they didn't do CSEs in proper stuff like metalwork and tech drawing.


Good covering, Prince!


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> And if it hadn't been for that pesky CSE and your dad not being pals with the admissions tutor, you'd have gone to Oxford for sure. 😢


Lucky escape for me then. All I got on the last day at school, was the big speech on "the pearl is your oyster" followed by a recommendation to either go down the pit or get a packing job at Pilkington's Tiles. Instead, I signed on at £9.10 a week... and thought I was rolling in it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I got a XX for A level geography, a fairly exclusive club, never met anyone else who had that mark too.
> Only went for the exam as the college would have sent a bill to my parents had I not attended.  Coloured in a map in psychedelic patterns and then had a snooze.


I got Ungraded (U) for History and Latin, covering the exam papers with 1000 circles and 500 cubes respectively. And I got an Absent (X) in my Computer Studies theory exam, having had a last minute panic the game I submitted for the practical element of my course would be discovered to have been directly stolen from an obscure BBC Micro magazine.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2021)

Comedy gold.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 4, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I got Ungraded (U) for History and Latin, covering the exam papers with 1000 circles and 500 cubes respectively. And I got an Absent (X) in my Computer Studies theory exam, having had a last minute panic the game I submitted for the practical element of my course would be discovered to have been directly stolen from an obscure BBC Micro magazine.



I got a U for Politics, an 'Absent' for an A level I don't remember the name of and a 'No Result' for Eng Lit. Surely the worst results ever between us.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Comedy gold.
> 
> View attachment 252850


The depressing truth, probably, is 'wait'.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Comedy gold.
> 
> View attachment 252850




Idly tried to guess what proportion of that fart-on-at-excessive-length piece was not all about Toby Young.

Around 2% or so, maybe ....


----------



## Raheem (Feb 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Around 2% or so, maybe ....


Yes, just the dateline.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 5, 2021)

Favelado said:


> I got a U for Politics, an 'Absent' for an A level I don't remember the name of and a 'No Result' for Eng Lit. Surely the worst results ever between us.


I DID pass both English and did well enough in maths to put on my CV I'd actually passed it for three decades until I actually did.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

Got a 'D' four times in Maths O-Level before I gave up ...

You supposedly needed a Maths pass to get into University back in the Seventies. This turned out to be untrue ....


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2021)

Kicked out of school in 5th year. Allowed back to do some exams. My 'History of Goth music' essay in response to the Modern World History exam earnt me a U and the teacher, Mr Hartley came to find me afterwards and gripped me by the throat so unimpressed was he.

Passed French CSE and English GCE. Fuck knows about what others I even took.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Comedy gold.
> 
> View attachment 252850



jfc, I had to keep checking the URL to make sure that was real...


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Comedy gold.
> 
> View attachment 252850


A fine example of why readership of such publications is so low amongst younger generations. An article that is just such a lot of self centered bollox that it has to be a vain attempt at some kind of humor. Viz do it better.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Feb 6, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Got a 'D' four times in Maths O-Level before I gave up ...
> 
> You supposedly needed a Maths pass to get into University back in the Seventies,. This turned out to be untrue ....



'D' you say? I never even managed that 😀 I had three attempts at O Level and got a ''U' every time despite being able to work out multiple complicated horse racing bets in my head and work out my winnings. I just couldn't write it down


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Feb 10, 2021)

A big influence on Toby Young might have been the British sociologist Geoff Dench. Dench died not long ago, with a 2018 essay  being published on Quillette about the need to revive traditional family roles for men (otherwise they turn into aggressive or aimless narcissists). Dench had a long association with Michael Young, also with Paul Barker, once editor of New Society.

Toby Young's childhood and youth must had a lot of debate and discussion in it, with his parents' intellectually minded friends coming and going all the time. He has benefitted from this a lot but otherwise a case of regression to the mean.


----------



## Sue (Feb 10, 2021)

Doodler said:


> A big influence on Toby Young might have been the British sociologist Geoff Dench. Dench died not long ago, with a 2018 essay  being published on Quillette about the need to revive traditional family roles for men (otherwise they turn into aggressive or aimless narcissists). Dench had a long association with Michael Young, also with Paul Barker, once editor of New Society.



So I haven't read Dench's stuff but I'm going to hazard a guess that reviving 'traditional family roles for men' will involve reviving/maintaining traditional family roles in general. Great stuff.  



Doodler said:


> Toby Young's childhood and youth must had a lot of debate and discussion in it, with his parents' intellectually minded friends coming and going all the time. *He has benefitted from this a lot *but otherwise a case of regression to the mean.


He has...? Just imagine what he'd be like otherwise...


----------



## Doodler (Feb 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> He has...? Just imagine what he'd be like otherwise...



Probably less of a prat.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

They should be killed or jailed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2021)

This is hilarious 🤣



			YOUNG IN OLD FAKE NEWS SCANDAL – The Upsetter


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> They should be killed or jailed




yeah, I agree totally.

you know why cos right is right, not might is right. Think on that one.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2021)

"White middle class"



Fox too, "middle class white birds"



Not seen this tactic from either before. I mean, they're both white and upper middle class.  I assume they're trying to appeal to people they don't remotely represent.


----------



## Jay Park (May 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> "White middle class"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'we resume reality and becomes it angels' the hell does that mean?

I wouldn't allow children anywhere near that warped cunt and his warped ideas.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Am I the only person to think of Toby Jones when people mention Toby Young?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Am I the only person to think of Toby Jones when people mention Toby Young?



Probably!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 21, 2021)

Just to remind you that Toby Young is still a c0nt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2021)

nino_savatte said:


> Just to remind you that Toby Young is still a c0nt.


I thought he was dead?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 21, 2021)

nino_savatte said:


> Just to remind you that Toby Young is still a c0nt.


They're as bad as each other


----------



## not a trot (Nov 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> They're as bad as each other



Both on my deadpool predictions for next year.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 21, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Both on my deadpool predictions for next year.



A wish we can all get behind


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2021)

nino_savatte said:


> Just to remind you that Toby Young is still a c0nt.



The behaviour on the train is weird tbf.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> The behaviour on the train is weird tbf.


Which behaviour?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Which behaviour?



Saying masks should be mandatory while not wearing one.  Odd.  Like “I think I should be wearing a mask here - I wish the Government would tell me to do so.”.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> Saying masks should be mandatory while not wearing one.  Odd.  Like “I think I should be wearing a mask here - I wish the Government would tell me to do so.”.


The man saying they should be mandatory was wearing one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> Saying masks should be mandatory while not wearing one.  Odd.  Like “I think I should be wearing a mask here - I wish the Government would tell me to do so.”.



umm

think you may have misread it


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> The man saying they should be mandatory was wearing one.



I misread it. 

Apologies.

Toby Young is still a cunt regardless, of course.

Still weirdly passive-aggressive but more logical.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> I misread it.
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> *Toby Young is still a cunt regardless, of course.*


Taken as read.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Taken as read.



I added a bit to my post, on reflection (though it doesn’t change that central point).

Just thought fair to mention. 

I don’t know the details of mandatory vaccination in Austria, but that bit is consistent with the masks bit regardless.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> The behaviour on the train is weird tbf.


Toby fucking Young is weird.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Toby fucking Young is weird.



That one won’t get far on the “unpopular opinions” thread.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 23, 2021)

agricola said:


>



My God, he is such a wetwang.


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> My God, he is such a wetwang.


I am unfamiliar with this term but I like it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2021)

agricola said:


>




A first in Philosophy, Politics and Economics. At Oxford.


You don't get quality for you money really.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> A first in Philosophy, Politics and Economics. At Oxford.
> 
> 
> You don't get quality for you money really.



in their defence they did try to set the bar high enough to prevent him getting in, but due to genetics he got past that


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2021)

agricola said:


> in their defence they did try to set the bar high enough to prevent him getting in, but due to genetics family connections he got past that


Fixed that for you.


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2021)

Due to splenetics he got past 1000 posts on this thread.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 24, 2021)

Yeah, but that's cos he's a massive c0nt!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 24, 2021)

Nylock said:


> Yeah, but that's cos he's a massive c0nt!


1000+ x this


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## steveo87 (Sep 21, 2022)

Shared more for Secret Tory's OUTSTANDING pun.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2022)




----------

